# STREETSTARS Hop what you brought



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

With the help of many friends from across the state we gonna do this again, in Tri-Cities this time. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*GATES OPEN @ 8AM FOOD STARTS AT NOON, HOPPING STARTS AS SOON AS SOMEONE WANTS TO GET DOWN.*


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

I know i am down to go, even to go carless, i am sure some of the club memebers will go its a short trip


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS IS GONNA BE RIDICULOUS. I WONDER IF WE R GONNA HAVE ANY SUPPORT FROM OREGON. SO FAR NOT ALOT OF HELP THIS YEAR IN WASH. EVEN THOUGH WA. WAS DEEPER THAN OREGON IN THEIR OWN STATE ALL YEAR. 

THE LOWCOS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...



WOW. THATS ALOT OF HOPPERS ALREADY. WHAT ABOUT OTHER EMERALD CITY POSSE'S. I JUST TALKED TO RAY FROM ROLLERZ. HE IS GONNA SWING THE TOWNCAR.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Our Oregon homies that did come out here this year have already committed to coming back on the 20th, thats love! BIG MIKE, DIAMOND, UCE portland! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 01:01 PM~11442914
> *Our Oregon homies that did come out here this year have already committed to coming back on the 20th, thats love! BIG MIKE, DIAMOND, UCE portland! :thumbsup:
> *


I AM AWARE OF THAT AND I CAN APPRECIATE THAT BUT THERE ARE ALOT OF HOPPERS IN OREGON. PORTLAND, HILLSBOROUGH, HERMISTON, AND MORE.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 26 2008, 01:03 PM~11442945
> *I AM AWARE OF THAT AND I CAN APPRECIATE THAT BUT THERE ARE ALOT OF HOPPERS IN OREGON.  PORTLAND, HILLSBOROUGH, HERMISTON, AND MORE.
> *


There is huh.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Talked to these people so far
CAR CLUBS

LOWCOS spokane
UCE tri-cites
SHOWTIME seattle
LOCAL PRIDE yakima
CONTAGIOUS yakima
NEW FRIENDS tri-cities
ROLLERZ ONLY- WA.
HOPPERS

BIG MIKE- single pump
GARY- single pump
RICK- BOTH
GARY- double pump
Lamar- single pump
Santos- double pump
Mark- single pump
Skeletor- single pump
Diamond Mike- single pump
Big Tony- double pump
RAY RAY- SINGLE PUMP


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


WOW this got crackin fast, thanks to all my friends especially GRUMP, we gonna do it again homies......


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 26 2008, 02:02 PM~11443512
> *:biggrin:
> *


Keep your pants on. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

what about team jendas. im sure theyre are down. they never miss the hop action.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 26 2008, 03:50 PM~11444551
> *what about team jendas.  im sure theyre are down.  they never miss the hop action.
> *


Diamond Mike will be there, haven't talked to anyone else.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: dken, scooby, UCE IV LIFE, GRUMPY


Come kick it with us Scoob, we cool up here in Wash dog. :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmm :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 26 2008, 03:58 PM~11444615
> *Hmmmmmmm :nicoderm:
> *


what, you eating again?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

:0 WHEN IS THIS AND WHERE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Aug 26 2008, 04:03 PM~11444651
> *:0 WHEN IS THIS AND WHERE
> *


September 20th in Tri-Cities I'll have the location figured out this week. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 01:03 PM~11443520
> *Keep your pants on. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



now, you know i "CAN'T" promise that !!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

Is there any money up for grabes......FAT BOY


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 02:51 PM~11444558
> *Diamond Mike will be there, haven't talked to anyone else.
> *



if ONE goes .........we ALL goes !!!!!!

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE+Aug 26 2008, 04:15 PM~11444752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

i guess i better get to work! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Aug 26 2008, 04:45 PM~11445039
> *i guess i better get to work! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 26 2008, 01:03 PM~11442945
> *I AM AWARE OF THAT AND I CAN APPRECIATE THAT BUT THERE ARE ALOT OF HOPPERS IN OREGON.  PORTLAND, HILLSBOROUGH, HERMISTON, AND MORE.
> *


 :dunno: who?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 26 2008, 03:17 PM~11444768
> *if ONE goes .........we ALL goes !!!!!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *



my bad, i guess thats when Shayne's gonna be doin' the bodywork and painting on the Cutty, but i'll be there for sure with the Blazer, and a couple show cars , cool ??

hell, i might even bring some of my "RIDICULOUS RIDES" mini-truck buddys :0 :0 
are they "allowed" in tri-cities ???? :cheesy: :cheesy: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

either way........."I'LL DELIVER SOME BUMPER"...."JENDA-STYLE" :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 26 2008, 06:15 PM~11445718
> *my bad, i guess thats when Shayne's gonna be doin' the bodywork and painting on the Cutty, but i'll be there for sure with the Blazer, and a couple show cars , cool ??
> 
> hell, i might even bring some of my "RIDICULOUS RIDES" mini-truck buddys  :0  :0
> ...


On the real Mike hats off to you for coming, many people don't understand the cost involved in building and getting a hopper to a show, thats why when you have people who do it several times a year you know they love this shit cause its defiantly expensive, well see you here and everyone is welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 05:20 PM~11445756
> *On the real Mike hats off to you for coming, many people don't understand the cost involved in building and getting a hopper to a show, thats why when you have people who do it several times a year you know they love this shit cause its defiantly expensive, well see you here and everyone is welcome!  :thumbsup:
> *



"AH-SHOOOOT", now yer bringin' a tear to me eye !!!! j/k :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 26 2008, 06:23 PM~11445788
> *"AH-SHOOOOT", now yer bringin' a tear to me eye !!!! j/k  :biggrin:
> *


You should have Shane do the body work on your ass, you got orange peel ass cheeks dog, get a cut and buff! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 26 2008, 06:15 PM~11445718
> *my bad, i guess thats when Shayne's gonna be doin' the bodywork and painting on the Cutty, but i'll be there for sure with the Blazer, and a couple show cars , cool ??
> 
> hell, i might even bring some of my "RIDICULOUS RIDES" mini-truck buddys  :0  :0
> ...


Tell Shane to wait till after the whole season is over


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 05:25 PM~11445806
> *You should have Shane do the body work on your ass, you got orange peel ass cheeks dog, get a cut and buff!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 


"HAVE YOU LOOKED IN THE MIRROR BRO" ?????? :0 :0 :0 

i'm scarred for life, havin' nightmares an shit bro at the sight of that thing !!!
i'm gonna have to see a therapist an shit...... i'm thinking about suein' you for "MENTAL TRAUMA" !!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 06:33 PM~11445880
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You and CCC INC are buying in UmaTITTY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 26 2008, 06:35 PM~11445895
> *You and CCC INC are buying in UmaTITTY :biggrin:
> *


He said we staying at his house and eating free at his dads restaurant all weekend.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 06:36 PM~11445909
> *He said we staying at his house and eating free at his dads restaurant all weekend.
> *


He is supplying me with 2 TALL TOO hopefully Juan dont mind LOL


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

finally gettin somethin crackin in good ol tri-cities :thumbsup: we need the exposure over here, this is a nice area for car functions, let me know if i can help in any way i pm'd u my number Big Nick, holla at ya boy! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Aug 26 2008, 08:09 PM~11446908
> *finally gettin somethin crackin in good ol tri-cities :thumbsup: we need the exposure over here, this is a nice area for car functions, let me know if i can help in any way i pm'd u my number Big Nick, holla at ya boy! :biggrin:
> *


HOW bout some of your next doors daughter??? :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

whats up homies! ill see you there.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

i agree wit u illville..its a bout time something gets crackin over here.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Mando... you know any small ass parking lots? Nick is having trouble finding them all.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

so what are the rules? or is it strait street hop?


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 26 2008, 07:55 PM~11447465
> *Hey Mando...  you know any small ass parking lots?  Nick is having trouble finding them all.
> *


umm shit..wha about columbia park?the old k-mart in pasco?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My negative ass will be there


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

the old food pavillion in pasco?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Aug 26 2008, 09:08 PM~11447623
> *the old food pavillion in pasco?
> *


Yeah, me and Tony already thought of a bunch of places... I was just givin Nick shit.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

this should be a good one


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

orale


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 26 2008, 08:09 PM~11447637
> *this should be a good one
> *


hopefully it is ..we need to let the public know that we are'nt bad people


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Aug 26 2008, 08:04 PM~11447576
> *umm shit..wha about columbia park?the old k-mart in pasco?
> *


the park!! tell lil shane aka big head to be there . i have a 1000 for his ass.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 26 2008, 09:07 PM~11447615
> *My negative ass will be there
> *


Bring me some positive 509 panocha :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 26 2008, 08:15 PM~11447705
> *Bring me some positive 509 panocha  :biggrin:
> *


i'll see wha i can do for u tone :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Aug 26 2008, 09:17 PM~11447728
> *i'll see wha  i can do for u tone :biggrin:
> *


That will work make sure she not crazy and takes the 3 hole plug in LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 26 2008, 08:19 PM~11447758
> *That will work make sure she not crazy and takes the 3 hole plug in LOL   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: koo


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 26 2008, 10:15 PM~11447705
> *Bring me some positive 509 panocha  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 26 2008, 09:12 PM~11447666
> *the park!! tell lil shane aka big head to be there . i have a 1000 for his ass.
> *


Columbia Parks no good... Atleast for this kind of event. We just barely had enough parking for our BBQ earlier this year.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

oic..well i would say howard amon park but u know the cops dont like lowriders over there


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 26 2008, 09:22 PM~11447795
> *:0
> *


Hopefully i can collect what you owe me sometime in this lifetime LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Aug 26 2008, 09:26 PM~11447855
> *oic..well i would say howard amon park but u know the cops dont like lowriders over there
> *


Yeah, fuck Richland.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 26 2008, 10:28 PM~11447889
> *Hopefully i can collect what you owe me sometime in this lifetime LOL   :biggrin:
> *


Will you accept a gallon of bondo instead? :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Also... I'm going to refer to it as "Swung what you brung" or "Swang what you brang" because I think that sounds better then "Hop what you brought".


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 26 2008, 09:36 PM~11448001
> *Will you accept a gallon of bondo instead?  :biggrin:
> *


No it dont bleed once a month and talk back wtf good is that gunna do me


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

fuck it tone how about i buy u a lap dance at UMATITTY??? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Aug 26 2008, 09:42 PM~11448089
> *fuck it tone how about i buy u a lap dance at UMATITTY??? :biggrin:
> *


Sure but only if i can get her pregnant LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Yay! For Uma!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 26 2008, 09:44 PM~11448116
> *Yay! For Uma!
> *


Norton???







:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 26 2008, 09:48 PM~11448189
> *Norton???
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you take pictures of yourself calling me?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 26 2008, 10:41 PM~11448075
> *No it dont bleed once a month and talk back wtf good is that gunna do me
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 26 2008, 07:38 PM~11447267
> *HOW bout some of your next doors daughter??? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

New Friends C.C. is here to support this event to the fullest! anything to make the N.W.
season a lil bit longer is good by us !Unity is strength!  

LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!!!
Ill talk to UceIVlife tomarrow and see if we can lock a good spot for all the riders to unite...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I knew I should have taken a longer Vacation and stayed longer in the Home town :angry:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 26 2008, 11:22 PM~11448958
> *I knew I should have taken a longer Vacation and stayed longer in the Home town  :angry:
> *


Well tell Ron you have to go on a "promotional leave of absence" (company funded , of course...)  :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Let me run it by him in the morning


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

THAT SHIT IS FUNNNNNNNNY AS HELL!!!LOL BRING YOUR ASS BACK TO DA 509..
NEED'S TO BE AT A PARK SO WE CAN BBQ SOME SHIT ON DA GRILL :biggrin:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

OLD K-MART PARKING LOT IS THE BIGGEST ONE I CAN THINK OF AND POPO AINT THAT BAD IN THE DAY TIME....... :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

lmao pink eye!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 26 2008, 02:16 PM~11443085
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Aug 27 2008, 06:17 AM~11449607
> *lmao pink eye!
> *


  PINK EYE PIMP????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE+Aug 26 2008, 08:09 PM~11446908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut your mouth FAT BOY I can smell the tweenkies, its HOP WHAT YOU BROUGHT III


> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 26 2008, 11:22 PM~11448958
> *I knew I should have taken a longer Vacation and stayed longer in the Home town  :angry:
> *


Plane tickets on www.allegiantair.com are only $69 from vegas strait to pasco, we know your car is still here anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 10:21 AM~11451029
> *
> God damn mothafucka you remember every fine bitch we ever seen in our lives!
> *


GRUMP SAID I GOT LADYS IN EVERY CITY I GO I CANT LET THE MAN DOWN


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


and list is only 2 days old :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 26 2008, 07:42 PM~11446613
> *:wow:
> *


everyone is welcome bro..... :thumbsup:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 09:25 AM~11451056
> *and list is only 2 days old :0
> *


now why cant we get theses cars at a show????? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:werd:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 27 2008, 10:30 AM~11451095
> *now why cant we get theses cars at a show????? :biggrin:
> *


thats a good question???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

NICK IM NOT A PORK CHOP GET THAT GRIN OFF YOUR FACE FOOL IS SCARING ME


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 27 2008, 10:30 AM~11451095
> *now why cant we get theses cars at a show????? :biggrin:
> *


Its real simple, no one is gonna pay $40 dollars to hop there car when they know they not gonna win. Only a few hand full have a chance depending on if the cars are working, so the average lowrider is not gonna pay just to loose, but they will hop there car if they don't have to pay, cause they love this shit. Some build them to compete some don't. This is not a competition, if some one hops and dose not hit major inches it don't matter, they already won cause they just lowriding!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:35 AM~11451133
> *NICK IM NOT A PORK CHOP GET THAT GRIN OFF YOUR FACE FOOL IS SCARING ME
> 
> 
> ...


wtf lol, Foo your fat feet sliding off the sides of them chucks, you got side to side shoes going fat boy.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 10:40 AM~11451177
> *wtf lol, Foo your fat feet sliding off the sides of them chucks, you got side to side shoes going fat boy.
> *


I GOT LOWRIDER FEET YOU GOT AIR RIDE WITH THE HEAL SHOCKS AND BLACK SOCKS  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:16 AM~11450995
> * PINK EYE PIMP????
> *


How he get pink eye? You fart in his face?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 10:51 AM~11451257
> *How he get pink eye? You fart in his face?
> *


Jealous?? i can hook you up too :biggrin: AGAIN


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 27 2008, 09:35 AM~11451133
> *NICK IM NOT A PORK CHOP GET THAT GRIN OFF YOUR FACE FOOL IS SCARING ME
> 
> 
> ...


DAM NICK YOU MAKE TONY LOOK SMALL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 27 2008, 11:40 AM~11451582
> *DAM NICK YOU MAKE TONY LOOK SMALL
> *


You make yourself look stupid.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*HERES HOW WE GONNA DO IT THIS TIME, EVERYONE NEEDS TO BRING SOME SCHOOL SUPPLIES, AND WE GONNA DONATE THEM TO AN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL IN THE GHETTO IN TRI-CITIES. NOT ONLY ARE WE GONNA BRING THE MOST LOWRIDING THE CITY EVER SEEN BUT WE GONNA LEAVE A POSITIVE IMPRESSION. SO PLEASE WHILE YOUR OUT THERE SHOPPING FOR YOUR KIDS SCHOOL SUPPLIES PICK UP A FEW EXTRA THINGS FOR THE CAUSE, PENCILS & PAPER IS A GOOD CHOICE BUT ITS ALL GONNA HELP. POSITIVE LOWRIDING, IT DON'T GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT!* Thanks Schue. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I think we need a spot thats at a park, so there will be shade and we can bring the bbq's, and areas for the kids to play, if anyone has any ideas, let me know, I'm going to down there tomorrow to look around.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

pics from past "HOP WHAT YOU BROUGHT"


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 11:06 AM~11451756
> *I think we need a spot thats at a park, so there will be shade and we can bring the bbq's, and areas for the kids to play, if anyone has any ideas, let me know, I'm going to down there tomorrow to look around.
> *


sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Aug 27 2008, 01:45 PM~11452714
> *sounds good :thumbsup:
> *


If you can think of a good one let me know.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

the columbia park is a good one but LONGROOF sed that there isnt much parking..but the way i see it is if sum one gets to the park early and reserve sum space it should be koo


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Aug 27 2008, 01:51 PM~11452773
> *the columbia park is a good one but LONGROOF sed that there isnt much parking..but the way i see it is if sum one gets to the park early and reserve sum space it should be koo
> *


I looked into a permit there, and I might be able to pull it off, I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

sounds good!there is a shit load of parking and alot of space to kick it and BBQ


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

maby we can park all da ride's in da grass so we got room for tha HOP :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Aug 27 2008, 02:39 PM~11453206
> *maby we can park all da ride's in da grass so we got room for tha HOP :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


The grass is the only way it think it would work... But I don't know if that who fly.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 10:21 AM~11451029
> *Shut your mouth FAT BOY I can smell the tweenkies, its HOP WHAT YOU BROUGHT III
> *


I don't eat Twinkies... ****.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 12:00 PM~11451715
> *HERES HOW WE GONNA DO IT THIS TIME, EVERYONE NEEDS TO BRING SOME SCHOOL SUPPLIES, AND WE GONNA DONATE THEM TO AN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL IN THE GHETTO IN TRI-CITIES. NOT ONLY ARE WE GONNA BRING THE MOST LOWRIDING THE CITY EVER SEEN BUT WE GONNA LEAVE A POSITIVE IMPRESSION. SO PLEASE WHILE YOUR OUT THERE SHOPPING FOR YOUR KIDS SCHOOL SUPPLIES PICK UP A FEW EXTRA THINGS FOR THE CAUSE, PENCILS & PAPER IS A GOOD CHOICE BUT ITS ALL GONNA HELP. POSITIVE LOWRIDING, IT DON'T GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT! Thanks Schue. :biggrin:
> *


WTF?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

NICE PIC


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 12:00 PM~11451715
> *HERES HOW WE GONNA DO IT THIS TIME, EVERYONE NEEDS TO BRING SOME SCHOOL SUPPLIES, AND WE GONNA DONATE THEM TO AN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL IN THE GHETTO IN TRI-CITIES. NOT ONLY ARE WE GONNA BRING THE MOST LOWRIDING THE CITY EVER SEEN BUT WE GONNA LEAVE A POSITIVE IMPRESSION. SO PLEASE WHILE YOUR OUT THERE SHOPPING FOR YOUR KIDS SCHOOL SUPPLIES PICK UP A FEW EXTRA THINGS FOR THE CAUSE, PENCILS & PAPER IS A GOOD CHOICE BUT ITS ALL GONNA HELP. POSITIVE LOWRIDING, IT DON'T GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT! Thanks Schue. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 27 2008, 03:42 PM~11453802
> *
> *


 :biggrin: We gonna do our best in the NW dog. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

IF "NEW FRIENDS" CAN HELP WITH ANYTHING LET US KNOW WERE DOWN WITH THAT ......I WILL PM YOU MY NUMBER


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Aug 27 2008, 04:21 PM~11454186
> *IF "NEW FRIENDS" CAN HELP WITH ANYTHING LET US KNOW WERE DOWN WITH THAT ......I WILL PM YOU MY NUMBER
> *


Thanks, I'm sure well need something :biggrin: I'll let you know. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

http://www.tricitywashington.com/Tri-Cities-Parks.html


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Aug 27 2008, 04:26 PM~11454235
> *http://www.tricitywashington.com/Tri-Cities-Parks.html
> *


I sent uceivlife that link last night


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Riverside
1501 6th 
Uma*TITTY*
Umatilla, OR 97882, 97882
Phone: (541) 922-4112
Website: None

Dancers: Nude
Dance Types: Table
Clientele: Even Mix
Hours: 6pm to 2am Tues-Sun
Dress: 6pm to 2am Tues-Sun
Capacity: 6pm to 2am Tues-Sun
Number of dancers: 6pm to 2am Tues-Sun


Cant find any info on the other one :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 27 2008, 05:04 PM~11454639
> *Riverside
> 1501 6th
> UmaTITTY
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

TONE, I THOUGHT YOU SAID ON THE 1ST PAGE WE WERE GONNA KEEP THIS TOPIC RELATED


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 26 2008, 09:12 PM~11447666
> *the park!! tell lil shane aka big head to be there . i have a 1000 for his ass.
> *


 WHOA...THATS SOME HOPPIN SHIT IF I EVER HEARD IT. SHANE, YOU GOTTA BE THERE. THATS A CHALLENGE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHATS THE LINE UP AGAIN?


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 12:27 PM~11452508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that pic makes me want to cry.... :tears: :tears:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 09:49 PM~11457389
> *dam that pic makes me want to cry.... :tears:  :tears:
> *


Yeah, that car was sweet.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 27 2008, 07:00 PM~11455682
> *TONE, I THOUGHT YOU SAID ON THE 1ST PAGE WE WERE GONNA KEEP THIS TOPIC RELATED
> *


Well cars and women go together if you ask me i just didnt want a shit talk fest going on in here like me and nick started


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 27 2008, 09:59 PM~11457499
> *Well cars and women go together if you ask me i just didnt want a shit talk fest going on in here like me and nick started
> *


SILLY RABBITS, SHIT TALKING IS FOR OFF TOPIC.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE+Aug 27 2008, 09:49 PM~11457389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We da best!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


WOW 21 gonna come do the do, LOWRIDING IS MAKING A COME BACK!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2008, 09:42 AM~11460839
> *WOW 21 gonna come do the do, LOWRIDING IS MAKING A COME BACK!
> *


 :0 :0  makes me wanna get hom and work on the car.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 28 2008, 10:43 AM~11460854
> *:0  :0   makes me wanna get hom and work on the car.
> *


 :biggrin: Thats what its all about, no competition, no entry fees, no rules, and no scheduales, just STRAIT LOWRIDING. :biggrin: and I'll know buy the end of the day, most likely FREE FOOD and DRINKS. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2008, 09:47 AM~11460892
> *:biggrin:  Thats what its all about, no competition, no entry fees, no rules, and no scheduales, just STRAIT LOWRIDING. :biggrin:  and I'll know buy the end of the day, most likely FREE FOOD and DRINKS. :0  :biggrin:
> *


aw damn ill definately be there. :biggrin: haha


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 28 2008, 10:43 AM~11460854
> *:0  :0   makes me wanna get hom and work on the car.
> *


Doode it was so tight one year we had show cars nosing up, we had Paul Jenda out there betting 5 dollars on cars that wouldn't even clear a shoe that 503Tony took off to measue how high there were hopping. :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2008, 09:52 AM~11460950
> *Doode it was so tight one year we had show cars nosing up, we had Paul Jenda out there betting 5 dollars on cars that wouldn't even clear a shoe that 503Tony took off to measue how high there were hopping. :biggrin:
> *


haha damn. i can already tell this years is gonna be crackin. cant wait to be a part of it and support the nw.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 02:23 PM~11452458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This a good time to bust out the new monte 
RIP
REDRUM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 28 2008, 12:08 PM~11461569
> *This a good time to bust out the new monte
> RIP
> REDRUM
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ALL IN FUN.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2008, 09:52 AM~11460950
> *Doode it was so tight one year we had show cars nosing up, we had Paul Jenda out there betting 5 dollars on cars that wouldn't even clear a shoe that 503Tony took off to measue how high there were hopping. :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TIMEZ


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

YAH BACK THEN THERE WAS MORE PPL INTO THE HOPS!!NOT THAT MANY ANYMORE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES+Aug 28 2008, 12:28 PM~11461806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll come back around, it always does.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*UCE TRI-CITES HAS VOLUNTEERED TO SUPPLY A FREE BBQ FOR EVERYONE, THATS SOME LOVE, SO EVERYONE BRING YOUR LOWRIDER AND YOUR APPETITE LOL, THANK YOU MY FRIENDS UCE TRI-CITIES. :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*DJ MUSIC PROVIDED BY RUFFCUT TRI-CITIES, THANK YOU HOMIE*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2008, 01:32 PM~11462437
> *:thumbsup:
> *


damn didnt think there was that many hoppers,,bring this evet to ptown,,and we can come up with about 8 more hoppers!! :0


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

PTOWN should come show 509 some love and bring 8 hoppers and this shit would
be crackin homie!!!!!! just a thought :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 28 2008, 01:37 PM~11462497
> *damn didnt think there was that many hoppers,,bring this evet to ptown,,and we can come up with about 8 more hoppers!! :0
> *


More of 503 need to support WA events as of late only a few riders from there doing it up here gotto to support to get support


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Lowcos Yakima Chapter will be there so let me know if you guys need anything!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 28 2008, 03:31 PM~11463506
> *Lowcos Yakima Chapter will be there so let me know if you guys need anything!!
> *


Twinkies and buttcheeks :biggrin: 







well you can keep the twinkie just bring the BUTTCHEEKS


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 28 2008, 01:37 PM~11462497
> *damn didnt think there was that many hoppers,,bring this evet to ptown,,and we can come up with about 8 more hoppers!! :0
> *


JUST BRING THEM ALL TO TRICITIES AND WE ARE GONNA KICK IT MAJOR. 


LOWCOS SPOKANE WILL KICK IN WHAT WE NEED TO TO GET THIS SHIT POPPIN.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 28 2008, 05:47 PM~11464750
> *JUST BRING THEM ALL TO TRICITIES AND WE ARE GONNA KICK IT BIGTIME.
> LOWCOS SPOKANE WILL KICK IN WHAT WE NEED TO TO GET THIS SHIT POPPIN.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

i'll be in seattle that weekend,..(seahawks game) have fun


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

all da BUTCHER needs is an address to MAPQUEST and i'm there, ah-ight !! :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey nick is your mom gonna be bbqin i hear she food is the shit!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Aug 28 2008, 08:19 PM~11466166
> *hey nick is your mom gonna be bbqin i hear she food is the shit!
> *


Yes she does be getting down on the grill thats for sure i heard PINKY has a new chipper now too


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2008, 11:55 PM~11468827
> *Yes she does be getting down on the grill thats for sure i heard PINKY has a new chipper now too
> *



WHO IS PINKY. IS THAT THE ONE U GUYS R CALLIN PINKEYE?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 29 2008, 09:38 AM~11470724
> *WHO IS PINKY.  IS THAT THE ONE U GUYS R CALLIN PINKEYE?
> *


Yes also known as metal in eye


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seven509+Aug 28 2008, 02:38 PM~11463007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually UCE TRI-CITIES had volenteered to provided everyone with food and drinks, THANK YOU UCE!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2008, 11:07 AM~11471432
> *yes, many riders have proven this year that The NW as a whole can not wait for lowriding to happen, we need to make it happen.
> Truff
> You guys are helping out MAJOR I'll let everyone know the details as we get them all worked out.
> ...


Did someone get laid last night LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


WOW 23 GONNA JUST HOP WHAT THEY BROUGHT NO MATTER THE INCHES, THEY JUST LOWRIDING. JUST SO ITS CLEAR YOU DO NOT HAVE TO HOP, SO JUST BRING YOUR LOWRIDER AND HANG OUT, WE HAVE A REAL NICE PLACE TO PARK ALL THE CARS RIGHT NEXT TO TEH WATER... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2008, 11:09 AM~11471456
> *Did someone get laid last night LOL :biggrin:
> *


I did foo, but fo real its right next to the water right by the bridge, and theres plenty of grass and shade and a huge area for the kids to play, bring your daughter foo....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2008, 11:14 AM~11471489
> *I did foo, but fo real its right next to the water right by the bridge, and theres plenty of grass and shade and a huge area for the kids to play, bring your daughter foo....
> *


Tight i did 2 nights ago LOL but mine wasn't my baby momma :0  :biggrin: Its not my weekend to have her or i probably would


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2008, 11:17 AM~11471515
> *Tight  i did 2 nights ago LOL but mine was my baby momma :0    :biggrin: Its not my weekend to have her or i probably would
> *


  I was warned bout the shit talking :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2008, 11:22 AM~11471564
> *:0  What did you guys do for
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


Forgot about PATO WOW 24 :thumbsup:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2008, 10:25 AM~11471595
> *Forgot about PATO WOW 24 :thumbsup:
> *


damn homie. the list is getting up there. gonna be a good time!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 29 2008, 12:53 PM~11472301
> *damn homie. the list is getting up there. gonna be a good time!
> *


Thanks to all the riders. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey nick add skeletor A.K.A SLIM PINK EYE OR KYLE back to the list but put him under double pump caprice :cheesy: me and him are trying to bring more inches with us


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Aug 29 2008, 03:14 PM~11473465
> *hey nick add skeletor A.K.A SLIM PINK EYE OR KYLE back to the list but put him under double pump caprice  :cheesy: me and him are trying to bring more inches with us
> *


You dont have time for the penis extension surgery fool


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

ooh yea i do i bought the do it at home kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

he told me hes callin you out winner gets his sister lmao


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Aug 29 2008, 04:22 PM~11473526
> *he told me hes callin you out  winner gets his sister lmao
> *


I think the loser does to and the rest of the hoppers.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Aug 29 2008, 03:22 PM~11473526
> *he told me hes callin you out  winner gets his sister lmao
> *


WTF :uh: is that how you all do it in spokane i forfiet and decline that hop


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2008, 03:42 PM~11473651
> *:0
> *


are the boulavard doubles for sure? :dunno:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 29 2008, 05:46 PM~11474837
> *are the boulavard doubles for sure? :dunno:
> *


you gonna make the trip homie?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 29 2008, 06:53 PM~11474887
> *you gonna make the trip homie?
> *


 :dunno: if it worth it maybe we will see whos there


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 29 2008, 05:58 PM~11474908
> *:dunno: if it worth it maybe we will see whos there
> *



:0 looks like its gonna be worth it homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 29 2008, 07:01 PM~11474931
> *:0 looks like its gonna be worth it homie
> *


you need to get your shit down here you got a single doin round 70 :0 
you could clean it up :0


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 29 2008, 06:04 PM~11474955
> *you need to get your shit down here you got a single doin round 70 :0
> you could clean it up :0
> *


 :0 :0  well see how it goes homie. im gonna drop this motor in and see what its doin. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

HOP WHAT YOU BROUGHT


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

HEY NICK FOR THOSE OF US NOT FROM THE TRI-CITIES DO WE JUST GO TO WAL-MART AND YOU WILL GIVE US DIRECTIONS FROM THERE?

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

DAMN!!!! 
This shit is soundin niiiiiice!Any,Anyway that we can assist let us know!ForReal!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Aug 29 2008, 08:22 PM~11475511
> *DAMN!!!!
> This shit is soundin niiiiiice!Any,Anyway that we can assist let us know!ForReal!
> *


Bring all the extra women you can round up


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 30 2008, 12:00 AM~11476960
> *Bring all the extra women you can round up
> *


He's married... he only knows one woman. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 30 2008, 12:28 AM~11477050
> *He's married... he only knows one woman. :biggrin:
> *


Bring her sisters then


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 30 2008, 12:29 AM~11477054
> *Bring her sisters then
> *


No sister. Her brother will be there though... he's in the club. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 30 2008, 12:32 AM~11477069
> *No sister.  Her brother will be there though... he's in the club. :biggrin:
> *


He's all yours


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 30 2008, 12:39 AM~11477096
> *He's all yours
> *


Nice.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Talked to these people so far
CAR CLUBS

LOWCOS- spokane & yakima
UCE- tri-cites & portland
SHOWTIME- seattle
LOCAL PRIDE- yakima
CONTAGIOUS- yakima
NEW FRIENDS- tri-cities
ROLLERZ ONLY- seattle & yakima
BOULEVARD- seattle
HOMIEZ ONLY- yakima

HOPPING

BIG MIKE UCE PORTLAND-............single pump 84 CUTLASS
GARY SHOWTIME SEATTLE-...........single pump 87 CUTLASS
GARY SHOWTIME SEATTLE-...........double pump 86 REGAL
LAMAR FULL HOUSE SEATTLE-........single pump 86 EL CAMINO 
SANTOS SHOWTIME SEATTLE-.......double pump 76 REGAL
MARK LOWCOS SPOKANE-.............single pump 84 MALIBU
SKELETOR SPOKANE-....................double pump 84 CAPRICE
DIAMOND MIKE JENDAS PORTLAND- single pump 86 MINI SUV
BIG TONY SHOWTIME SEATTLE-.....double pump 98 TOWN CAR
SHANE LAY LOW SEATTLE-.............single pump 87 EL CAMINO
RAY ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA-..........single pump 98 TOWN CAR
FERNANDO LOWCOS YAKIMA-.........single pump 84 MINI TRUCK
SAVAGELOC24 SEATTLE-................single pump 86 REGAL
IAN LOWCOS SPOKANE-.................double pump 94 TOWN CAR
GRUMPY LOWCOS SPOKANE-..........single pump 64 IMPALA
DARRIN BOULEVARD SEATTLE-.......extreme double pump 87 WAGON
NICK BOULEVARD SEATTLE-...........extreme double pump 84 MONTE CARLO
JR GOODFELLAS SEATTLE-..............double pump 87 MONTE CARLO
GERA PORTLAND-...........................single pump 84 CUTLASS
JOSE PORTLAND-............................single pump 79 MONTE CARLO
RICK MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS-.........single pump 87 CAPRICE
VAL ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA-...........single pump 79 MONTE CARLO
JESSE ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA-........single pump 79 MONTE CARLO
PATO YAKIMA-................................single pump 87 MONTE CARLO
ADRIAN PORTLAND .........................SINGLE PUMP CUTLASS
FREE BBQ PROVIDED BY UCE CAR CLUB TRI-CITIES, THANK YOU HOMIES VERY MUCH
DJ MUSIC PROVIDED BY RUFFCUT TRI-CITIES, THANK YOU HOMIE
PLEASE EVERYONE BRING SOME SCHOOL SUPPLIES, THEY WILL BE DONATED TO THE PASCO SCHOOL DISTRICT, 
WE CAN DO A GREAT THING IF WE ALL PITCH IN


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 29 2008, 07:10 PM~11474988
> *:0  :0    well see how it goes homie. im gonna drop this motor in and see what its doin. :biggrin:
> *


we will see im tryin to get my single pump done.THERE ARE A FEW DICK SUCKERS IM GONNA SERVE.(ALL THE GUYS I SEEN SUCKING DICK IN FRONT OF MY SHOP) GIMME A CALL SAVAGE WE WILL GET THE REGAL WORKIN TOO.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 30 2008, 02:55 AM~11477401
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Aug 29 2008, 07:24 PM~11475049
> *HEY NICK FOR THOSE OF US NOT FROM THE TRI-CITIES DO WE JUST GO TO WAL-MART AND YOU WILL GIVE US DIRECTIONS FROM THERE?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FROM WAL MART...PROCEED EAST ON ..... :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 30 2008, 10:03 AM~11478253
> *FROM WAL MART...PROCEED EAST ON ..... :uh:
> *


I know that route


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 30 2008, 02:55 AM~11477401
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


Big list of RIDERS that are gunna come out and do this for FUN glad its not gunna be a WHOS DICK IS BIGGER LETS PUMP OUR CHEST UP EVENT if people wanna turn it into that they can stay the fuck at home and do that shit in front of the mirror


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

count me in the list


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 30 2008, 11:07 AM~11478517
> *Big list of RIDERS that are gunna come out and do this for FUN glad its not gunna be a WHOS DICK IS BIGGER LETS PUMP UP OUR CHEST UP EVENT if people wanna turn it into that they can stay the fuck at home and do that shit in front of the mirror
> *


x10


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2008, 05:54 PM~11474503
> *WTF :uh:  is that how you all do it in spokane i forfiet and decline that hop
> *


shes soo well know in spokane shes now workin on seattle and portland! lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Aug 30 2008, 12:27 PM~11478896
> *shes soo well know in spokane shes now workin on  portland! lol
> *


Fixed that 4 ya


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

lol


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 30 2008, 08:28 AM~11477905
> *we will see im tryin to get my single pump done.THERE ARE A FEW DICK SUCKERS IM GONNA SERVE.(ALL THE GUYS I SEEN SUCKING DICK IN FRONT OF MY SHOP) GIMME A CALL SAVAGE WE WILL GET THE REGAL WORKIN TOO.
> *


this is all about fun buddy calm down


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 30 2008, 11:47 AM~11478718
> *count me in the list
> *



IN THE HOP LIST OR THE ATTENDING LIST?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 30 2008, 11:07 AM~11478517
> *Big list of RIDERS that are gunna come out and do this for FUN glad its not gunna be a WHOS DICK IS BIGGER LETS PUMP OUR CHEST UP EVENT if people wanna turn it into that they can stay the fuck at home and do that shit in front of the mirror
> *


WE KNOW WHOS DICK IS BIGGER. :uh: YOU FEEL GUILTY OR WHAT,DID ANY ONE SAY YOUR NAME, RELAX TONY COME ON.
IS IT OK FOR ME TO HOP ONE TIME?????????????????????
LETS SEE WORK WORK WORK SPEND MONEY TRAVEL, ALL TO HEAR MOTHA FUCKAZ CRY. FUCK IT ILL STAY HOME AND LET CATS HAVE THIS YEAR.
FUCK I KNOW SHITS BEEN HELLA SLOW OUT HERE.AND I KNOW ME AND MY GUYS HAVENT BEEN OUT,EITHER.
MAKE UP YOUR DAMN MIND YOU WANT SUPPORT OR NOT WTF!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Aug 30 2008, 12:36 PM~11478937
> *this is all about fun buddy calm down
> *


 :uh: NOBODY SAID YOU, BY THE WAY WHO ARE YOU???? :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 30 2008, 05:14 PM~11480178
> *WE KNOW WHOS DICK IS BIGGER. :uh: YOU FEEL GUILTY OR WHAT,DID ANY ONE SAY YOUR NAME, RELAX TONY COME ON.
> IS IT OK FOR ME TO HOP ONE TIME?????????????????????
> LETS SEE WORK WORK WORK SPEND MONEY TRAVEL, ALL TO HEAR MOTHA FUCKAZ CRY. FUCK IT ILL STAY HOME AND LET CATS HAVE THIS YEAR.
> ...


OR JUST BUILD A CAR COME SEE ME , DONT CHEERLEAD FOR ANOTHER MANS SHIT.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 30 2008, 11:07 AM~11478517
> *Big list of RIDERS NOT HIDERS that are gunna come out and do this for FUN glad its not gunna be a WHOS DICK IS BIGGER LETS PUMP OUR CHEST UP EVENT if people wanna turn it into that they can stay the fuck at home and do that shit in front of the mirror
> *


fixed it for ya Tony.....but very true statement, this summer been all about keep'n it real and pretty much all of Washington been coming together to keep shit going up here. I know there been a lot of effort put into this event by many people from all over the state just in the last few days and the whole concept is all about ridin, hopping, and havin fun. If you look at the list of fools for the hop what ya brought 75% of them been to at least 2 or more events this summer and with times the way they are, that's not easy to do, hats off to everyone involved


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 30 2008, 06:24 PM~11480537
> *fixed it for ya Tony.....but very true statement, this summer been all about keep'n it real and pretty much all of Washington been coming together to keep shit going up here. I know there been a lot of effort put into this event by many people from all over the state just in the last few days and the whole concept is all about ridin, hopping, and havin fun. If you look at the list of fools for the hop what ya brought 75% of them been to at least 2 or more events this summer and with times the way they are, that's not easy to do, hats off to everyone involved
> *



True True and even more True is Travel to these events is not cheap now a days, Ive made it out North 3 times this summer, Thats 925 miles each way.


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

nice video homie


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...



is there gonna be any single pumps their :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

just 2 or 3 :thumbsup: a few more might show up


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 30 2008, 02:13 PM~11479396
> *IN THE HOP LIST OR THE ATTENDING LIST?
> *


both


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 30 2008, 05:14 PM~11480178
> *WE KNOW WHOS DICK IS BIGGER. :uh: YOU FEEL GUILTY OR WHAT,DID ANY ONE SAY YOUR NAME, RELAX TONY COME ON.
> IS IT OK FOR ME TO HOP ONE TIME?????????????????????
> LETS SEE WORK WORK WORK SPEND MONEY TRAVEL, ALL TO HEAR MOTHA FUCKAZ CRY. FUCK IT ILL STAY HOME AND LET CATS HAVE THIS YEAR.
> ...


I DIDNT SAY YOUR NAME I HAVE NO GUILT FOR WHAT GOING TO YOUR SHOP WITH EVERYONE ELSE?? WHY THE FUCK SHOULD I FEAL GUILTY ABOUT THAT DID MY STATEMENT OFFEND YOU??? AND I DONT BUILD MY CARS FOR ANYBODY BUT ME I COULD GIVE A SHIT IF I WIN LOSE OR DRAW I AINT HIT THE BUMPER OR BEAT ANYBODY I HAVE HOPPED AND I BEEN IN THE PIT FOR YEARS IT HASNT STOPPED ME HAS IT SHOWS I DO IT BECAUSE I LOVE IT NOT TO IMPRESS OR PROVE A THING TO ANYBODY AND YA IF YOU WANNA SHOW UP AND SUPPORT COME ON UP BUT DO IT FOR THE FUN NOT FOR ANY OTHER REASON


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 30 2008, 05:15 PM~11480183
> *:uh:  NOBODY SAID YOU, BY THE WAY WHO ARE YOU???? :uh:
> *


man im just a single pump chipper that likes to have fun. and i hope you guys come up and have fun and chill with us all, and ill introduce my self, ive been ridein forever and just startin to hop.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Aug 31 2008, 02:24 PM~11484292
> *man im just a single pump chipper that likes to have fun. and i hope you guys come up and have fun and chill with us all, and ill introduce my self, ive been ridein forever and just startin to hop.
> *


GREAT IT WILL BE NICE TO MEET SOME NEW PEOPLE BESIDES IVE BEEN WAITING TO HANG OUT WIT GRUMPY AND THE LOWCOS.
NEED MORE REAL RIDERS IN THE HOP GAME ROUND HERE  
ANYWAYS COME ON UP AND SAY HI WHEN YOU SEE ME HOMIE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

SUP PATO, I STILL HAVE THAT DAMN MIRROR NEED IT? GIMME A CALL.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 30 2008, 06:24 PM~11480537
> *fixed it for ya Tony.....but very true statement, this summer been all about keep'n it real and pretty much all of Washington been coming together to keep shit going up here. I know there been a lot of effort put into this event by many people from all over the state just in the last few days and the whole concept is all about ridin, hopping, and havin fun. If you look at the list of fools for the hop what ya brought 75% of them been to at least 2 or more events this summer and with times the way they are, that's not easy to do, hats off to everyone involved
> *


FUCK YOU THINK ID GO THROUGH ALL THE MOTIONS IF I DIDNT LOVE THIS SHIT.
AS FAR AS NOT HIDER SHIT I DO RESPECT YOU BROTHA BUT A COUPLE HOPS I MEAN I WAS OUT LAST YEAR PLENTY OF TIMES AND IM HELLA BUSY.
I WAS OUT LAST YEAR WERE YOU? 

TELL ME HIDING FROM WHAT? I BEAT THAT DUDE ALREADY IT AINT LIKE IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN.

MY FRAME WAS OFF THE CAR, WHAT THE FUCK AM I GONNA HOP WITH?
ANYWAYS SCHUE I DO RESPECT YOU LIKE I SAID BUT I AINT EVER HIDD FROM NOONE ESPECIALLY A FUCKING HOPP.

JUST KNOW HAD MY SHIT BEEN TOGETHER IT WOULD HAVE BEEN AT EVERY EVENT.
I CAN SHOW YOU BETTER THAN I CAN TELL YOU,MY 64 WILL BE DOIN THE TALKING FOR ME.

P.S. I HAVENT SEEN YOUR SHIT OUT HOPPING LATELY? ARE YOU A HIDER?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 31 2008, 12:53 AM~11482246
> *I DIDNT SAY YOUR NAME I HAVE NO GUILT FOR WHAT GOING TO YOUR SHOP WITH EVERYONE ELSE?? WHY THE FUCK SHOULD I FEAL GUILTY ABOUT  THAT DID MY STATEMENT OFFEND YOU??? AND I DONT BUILD MY CARS FOR ANYBODY BUT ME I COULD GIVE A SHIT IF I WIN LOSE OR DRAW I AINT HIT THE BUMPER OR BEAT ANYBODY I HAVE HOPPED AND I BEEN IN THE PIT FOR YEARS IT HASNT STOPPED ME HAS IT SHOWS I DO IT BECAUSE I LOVE IT NOT TO IMPRESS OR PROVE A THING TO ANYBODY AND YA IF YOU WANNA SHOW UP AND SUPPORT COME ON UP BUT DO IT FOR THE FUN NOT FOR ANY OTHER REASON
> *


DONT WANT TO ARGUE WITH YOU.
I JUST WANT TO HOPP YOU.
THE RICH GUY VS THE STREET HUSTLER.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 31 2008, 04:01 PM~11484647
> *FUCK YOU THINK ID GO THROUGH ALL THE MOTIONS IF I DIDNT LOVE THIS SHIT.
> AS FAR AS NOT HIDER SHIT I DO RESPECT YOU BROTHA BUT A COUPLE HOPS I MEAN I WAS OUT LAST YEAR PLENTY OF TIMES AND IM HELLA BUSY.
> I WAS OUT LAST YEAR WERE YOU?
> ...


Chill out Calieb, for some reason the chip on your shoulder is bigger than the chips around my back bumper. My comments were not dirrected at anyone person theres been plenty of people talking bout they gunna be here and be there but no shows on gameday..As far as why you haven't been to any shows this summer thats on you. If you got shit to do, you got shit to do. As far as me hoppin anything I haven't challenged the whole country to a pissing match, I been around and my Chevy always close to me too. This event has been thrown together like I said before for the love of ridin, hoppin and havin fun doing it. I don't like to speak up on a lot of shit on LIL but in this case I wanna see this event turn out a positive end to good summer in Washington.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 31 2008, 05:35 PM~11485089
> *Chill out Calieb, for some reason the chip on your shoulder is bigger than the chips around my back bumper. My comments were not dirrected at anyone person theres been plenty of people talking bout they gunna be here and be there but no shows on gameday..As far as why you haven't been to any shows this summer thats on you. If you got shit to do, you got shit to do. As far as me hoppin anything I haven't challenged the whole country to a pissing match, I been around and my Chevy always close to me too. This event has been thrown together like I said before for the love of ridin, hoppin and havin fun doing it.  I don't like to speak up on a lot of shit on LIL but in this case I wanna see this event turn out a positive end to good summer in Washington.
> *


YOUR RIGHT YOU HAVENT CHALLENGED ANYONE, ITS HARD TO DO DOIN 40 OR 50".
ON THE OTHER HAND WHEN YOUR DOIN BIG SHIT, IT COMES TO YOU.
NO CHIP ON MY SHOULDER JUS TIRED OF THE HATING CRY BABIES.
I HAVE WITNESSED YOU TALKING SHIT TO PEOPLE WHEN YOU HOPPED THEM, SO WHATS THE DIFFERENCE?

I WAS IN SEATTLE AT HOMEPLATE AND HAD A GREAT TIME THERE WAS A LOT OF PEOPLE SHOWING ALOT OF RESPECT AND LOVE AND IT WAS SHOWN BACK WE HAD A BLAST. THAT WAS FUN TO ME. AND MY SHIT DIDNT HIT BUMPER EITHER
I SEEN YOU TONY GARY JASON LAMAR A WHOLE LIST AND NOT ONE PROBLEM?
WHAT WOULD BE THE DIFFERENCE NOW?
SAY WHAT YOU WANT IM NOT RESPONDING ANYMORE. SEE YA THERE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ILL BRING SOME OF THESE MAYBE EVERYONE WILL BE HAPPY THEN


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

so has anyone figured out a place?


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 31 2008, 04:52 PM~11484614
> *SUP PATO, I STILL HAVE THAT DAMN MIRROR NEED IT? GIMME A CALL.
> *


what up homie I'll prob swing by in get it I got one but the wires clipped


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 31 2008, 04:04 PM~11484657
> *DONT WANT TO ARGUE WITH YOU.
> I JUST WANT TO HOPP YOU.
> THE RICH GUY VS THE STREET HUSTLER.
> *


LOL ok ill hop you and i hope you beat me too so YOUR HAPPY cause i do it for the fun not the WIN and could give a fuck if i win lose or draw nice to meet you RICH GUY  by the way what the fuck does that have to do with ANYTHING??? I build my own just like you(most of it anyways) im not the best welder yet so SOME of that i have hired out in the past


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS SHIT IS GONNA BE CRACKIN? NICK, I GOT ALL OF THAT HANDLED. CALL WAX. HE WILL GET THAT ONE THING TO YOU. UNANIMOUS VOTE.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 getting close gonna be crackin


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 1 2008, 12:57 AM~11487765
> *THIS SHIT IS GONNA BE CRACKIN?  NICK, I GOT ALL OF THAT HANDLED.  CALL WAX.  HE WILL GET THAT ONE THING TO YOU.  UNANIMOUS VOTE.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

gonna be the hop to be at :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LILRAYRAY (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll be there with da trees


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Keep it movin and keep it positive. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


26 :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 26 2008, 08:00 PM~11447527
> *so what are the rules? or is it strait street hop?
> *


street hop :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*ONLY RULES SO FAR ARE: NO ALCOHOL OR DRUGS AND NO BAD ATTITUDES AT ALL.  *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 2 2008, 10:50 AM~11497486
> *ONLY RULES SO FAR ARE: NO ALCOHOL OR DRUGS AND NO BAD ATTITUDES AT ALL.
> *


No black socks. :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 2 2008, 12:48 PM~11498406
> *No black socks.  :dunno:
> *


No bald headed and pierced Andy Milonakis.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*Columbia park location is no longer possible, UCE tri-cities is now looking for a new location that can accommodate us, preferably with a play area for the kids and plenty of shade and grass, thanks for your help homies. New Friends if you have any ideas call me homies 509-480-7803.*


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

hey nick wha about CHIAWANA PARK in west pasco??


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 2 2008, 02:30 PM~11499215
> *Columbia park location is no longer possible, UCE tri-cities is now looking for a new location that can accommodate us, preferably with a play area for the kids and plenty of shade and grass, thanks for your help homies. New Friends if you have any ideas call me homies 509-480-7803.
> *


I said Columbia Park wasn't a good idea in the first place. :uh: I told Tony all my ideas.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 2 2008, 01:13 PM~11498596
> *No bald headed and pierced Andy Milonakis.
> *


Hmm... I haven't cut my hair in awhile... and my name isn't Andy. :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Sep 2 2008, 07:39 PM~11502076
> *hey nick wha about CHIAWANA PARK  in west pasco??
> *


We looked into that it might be the one, well know today  thanks dog :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

no problem uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

adrian is not on the list. he gave me a verbal promise that he was hopping there. update the list you lazy bastard.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 3 2008, 01:38 PM~11508321
> *adrian is not on the list.  he gave me a verbal promise that he was hopping there.  update the list you lazy bastard.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I think you bullied your way into that verbal promise lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> CAR CLUBS
> 
> ...


27 :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 3 2008, 01:49 PM~11508417
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I think you bullied your way into that verbal promise lol. :biggrin:
> *



THATS MY CLOSING SKILLS FOO. I DO THAT FOR A LIVING


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 2 2008, 10:30 AM~11497305
> *26 :biggrin:
> *


i see an EXTREME DOUBLE PUMP WAGON ON THA LIST!COULD YOU POST A PIC OF IT :biggrin: PLS?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

here is my secret! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

see you guys there... with a motor haha


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 3 2008, 09:03 PM~11512084
> *here is my secret! :0  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


throw a 350 in that muthafucka


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Sep 3 2008, 08:07 PM~11512791
> *throw a 350 in that muthafucka
> *


 :0 im tryin to find one. but im broke hahaha


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 3 2008, 07:07 PM~11511414
> *i see an EXTREME DOUBLE PUMP WAGON ON THA LIST!COULD YOU POST A PIC OF IT  :biggrin: PLS?
> *


It used to be from your neck of the woods. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 3 2008, 08:04 PM~11512092
> *see you guys there... with a motor haha
> *


:thumbsup: It'll hop higher without one. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*Not everyone has to hop, the people signed up to hop volunteered just for fun. So come out bring your lowrider, your kids, some school supplies, and your appetite. :thumbsup: :biggrin: *


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 4 2008, 08:43 AM~11516250
> *:thumbsup: It'll hop higher without one. :0  :biggrin:
> *


yeah but no need for that :0 :biggrin: plus, it wont make it there without a motor haha.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 4 2008, 12:24 PM~11517726
> * :0 yeah but no need for that :0  :biggrin:  plus, it wont make it there without a motor haha.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 4 2008, 12:10 PM~11518281
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


hey homie did you ever find a place? i need the address so i can mapquest it haha. havent been over that way in over 5 years.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 4 2008, 02:16 PM~11518990
> *hey homie did you ever find a place? i need the address so i can mapquest it haha. havent been over that way in over 5 years.
> *


Yes today UCE signed for a place I'll have all the details up tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 4 2008, 01:16 PM~11518990
> *hey homie did you ever find a place? i need the address so i can mapquest it haha. havent been over that way in over 5 years.
> *


 x2, times a wastin' :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

looks like a nice spot.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Sep 4 2008, 03:50 PM~11519704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good job dog, you pulled it off, thanks for all your help taking time off work and all. Looks like we hopping, eating, listening to some cuts, playing volleyball, soft ball and getting wet!  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24+Sep 4 2008, 02:16 PM~11518990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go playas.

Location: 6520 Home Run Rd. 

Pasco, WA 99301 

Directions: From I-182 take Road 68 exit, go right out Rodeo, right onto Convention Place, left on Homerun Road.

http://www.pasco-wa.gov/PreviewMap/SoftballComplex

There is a Holiday Inn right next to the complex. But I'll have all the info on the flyer done by Monday. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE WILL TAKE THAT CHALLENGE. TELL UCE I GOT BENJIS ON IT. LOWCOS ARE THE VOLLEYBALL BALLERS. HOW MANY NOTES THEY GOT ON IT?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Its gonna be like at Ray from Rollerz when we had Lowcos and Rollerz on the slip and slide. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 4 2008, 04:15 PM~11519869
> *Good job dog, you pulled it off, thanks for all your help taking time off work and all. Looks like we hopping, eating, listening to some cuts, playing volleyball, soft ball and getting wet!   :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 4 2008, 05:15 PM~11520871
> *LOL
> *


you know i work real hard this days :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Sep 4 2008, 09:08 PM~11521831
> *you know i work real hard this days  :biggrin:
> *


Not as hard as BIGTONY :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 4 2008, 08:45 PM~11522269
> *Not as hard as BIGTONY :0  :0
> *


Thats Right


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 4 2008, 02:52 PM~11519285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nick u are the man


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

looks like a nice ass spot homie!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Is this where the wet T-Shirt contest going down ????


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 5 2008, 08:45 AM~11525072
> *Is this where the wet T-Shirt contest going down ????
> 
> 
> ...


You coming Rick?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Trying to make it happen, Kind of hard with the Super Show so close. So far Ron's not liking the idea.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 5 2008, 09:00 AM~11525177
> *Trying to make it happen, Kind of hard with the Super Show so close. So far Ron's not liking the idea.
> *


You got any of the 45 degree pumps in stock single and dual ports in chrome?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

High Polish blocks, chrome tanks and backing plates and motors, Everything in stock.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:wave: whats up rick


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Whats Crack'n Jerry


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> 
> Location: 6520 Home Run Rd. Pasco, WA 99301
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Sweet location thats like a half a mile from my pad.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Maybe I'll walk there. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 5 2008, 02:18 PM~11528344
> *Maybe I'll walk there. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't run cause your tits will hit your chin.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 5 2008, 02:22 PM~11528371
> *Don't run cause your tits will hit your chin.
> *


Shut your mouth... or my balls are gonna hit your chin.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

You two get a room and settle your sexual tension in there not in here THANKS HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin: do it before the hop off cause we dont want to watch......j/k :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THAT SPOT IS LOOKIN NICE.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 5 2008, 05:51 PM~11530472
> *THAT SPOT IS LOOKIN NICE.
> *


you comin up homie?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

this is the thang for 08. if you aint here, give up.


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 6 2008, 12:08 AM~11533156
> *this is the thang for 08.  if you aint here, give up.
> *


X2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 6 2008, 08:25 AM~11534100
> *X2
> *


Its your hood you supply the Honeys :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 6 2008, 02:14 PM~11535736
> *Its your hood you supply the Honeys :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

perfect location..hope to see alot of riders there


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Sep 6 2008, 09:28 PM~11537838
> *perfect location..hope to see alot of riders there
> *


LOWCOS WILL BE DEEPER THAN THE TITANIC


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 6 2008, 08:30 PM~11537852
> *LOWCOS WILL BE DEEPER THAN THE TITANIC
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i think i'm a gonna need "ANOTHER" bumper for '09 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 7 2008, 10:55 AM~11540422
> *i think i'm a gonna need "ANOTHER" bumper for '09    :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT WOULD BE THE POINT? THAT THING IZ SMASHIN DOG D.
OH - WE ATE MAJOR LAST NIGHT FOR THE UFC FIGHT.. 
BROUGHT GARNTERS OUT TO PEEPS IN OREGON CITY - FEED ABOUT 40- EVERYONE WANTED TO KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON ON THE GRILL.
GREAT COMMENTS WERE COMIN LIKE ICE MANS KNOCK-OUT!! :0 :biggrin:  YOUR POPS IS THE MAN.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

LETS BE RALISTIC!!IS EVERY HOPPER LISTED ABOVE SHOWING UP!!IM NOT HATING BUT THE ONES THAT SAID THEY WILL BE THERE AND DONT SHOW UP SHOULD BE ADDED TO THE BITCH LIST!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I got added to the list and I never comfirmed on going. Sounds like it's going to bea great turn out but It cost me 700.00 in gas round trip and 4 days off from work when I went up for Yakima BLVD show, Not sure if i want to do the drive again for the 3rd time this summer, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 7 2008, 03:16 PM~11541825
> *I got added to the list and I never comfirmed on going. Sounds like it's going to bea great turn out but It cost me 700.00 in gas round trip and 4 days off from work when I went up for Yakima BLVD show, Not sure if i want to do the drive again for the 3rd time this summer, but we'll see what happens.
> *


thats puttin in work!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Lowco's show in June, Lrm in August, Yakima 2 weeks after. 

Thats the bussiness right there, But if I make it up for this I want to see everyone here in Vegas for the Super show !! EVERYONE.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 7 2008, 11:06 AM~11540482
> *:biggrin:
> WHAT WOULD BE THE POINT? THAT THING IZ SMASHIN DOG D.
> OH - WE ATE MAJOR LAST NIGHT FOR THE UFC FIGHT..
> ...



thanks RIDER, we been in buisiness for a long time !!!

if TEAM JENDAS ever gets a bbq./hopp goin- thats how everyone will be eatin !!

thats "GARTNERS COUNTRY MEATS .com" the best in the northwest !!!

(quick plug) for da fam. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


anyway, i'm looking forward to this shin-dig. the rest of my team will sit this one out, but my patna's from Longview Wa. are down to roll !!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 7 2008, 11:06 AM~11540482
> *:biggrin:
> WHAT WOULD BE THE POINT? THAT THING IZ SMASHIN DOG D.
> OH - WE ATE MAJOR LAST NIGHT FOR THE UFC FIGHT..
> ...



thanks RIDER, we been in buisiness for a long time !!!

if TEAM JENDAS ever gets a bbq./hopp goin- thats how everyone will be eatin !!

thats "GARTNERS COUNTRY MEATS .com" the best in the northwest !!!

(quick plug) for da fam. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


anyway, i'm looking forward to this shin-dig. the rest of my team will sit this one out, but my patna's from Longview Wa. are down to roll !!! 


see ya'll in a couple-a weeks !!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU NEED TO PUT SOME LOWRIDERS IN THE NEXT COMMERICAL- HAHAHA-


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 7 2008, 04:23 PM~11542229
> *YOU NEED TO PUT SOME LOWRIDERS IN THE NEXT COMMERICAL- HAHAHA-
> *



YA, they won't even put MY mug in those commercials, i was in the very first couple, like 10-15 yrs. ago, but they had too many women commin' in askin' to talk to that hottie on the t.v. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

j/k, they dont really want to acc. i'm involved in that "GANGSTA" lifestyle !!!

buisiness is buisiness, and bumper smashin' is bumper smashin', ya know ??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IT ALL GOOD.. MY MOUTH IS WATERING AS WE SPEAK!!


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

Cant Wait !
This shit is gonna be cool as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

4 SURE


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2008, 03:43 PM~11463634
> *Twinkies and buttcheeks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 TONE....TONE/........TONE....THAS MY EX WIFE!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

BEING ONE OF THE LAST STANDING ORIGINAL MEMBERS OF LOWCOS I SPEAK FOR THE WHOLE CLUB IN SAYING WE LOOK FORWARD TO DOING OUR PART EVERY WEEKEND RAIN SLEET OR SNOW TO REMAKE THE LOWRIDER GAME GROW...IT FELL OFF WICKEDLY DO TO BALLERS INVESTING IN OTHER BIGGER BETTER THINGS LIKE , SUVS,24,26,28,30s SPINNERS BOATS HOUSES, HI END LUXURY WHIPS, REMEMBER TO STAY REAL TO GAME AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT, I KNOW "WE" ARE, I MYSELF HAVE SLACCED MAJOR DO TO BUYING HOUSES WIT POOLS, SUVS WIT 30 RACCS IN BEAT, MAGWAGS ON 24s...TIME TO GET IT RIGHT AND KEEP IT TIGHT, FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME NOT THE FAME OF THE GAME, IT AINT ALWAYS ABOUT WHOS SHIT IS THE TIGHTEST, IT BOILS DOWN TO MANY COLORS SHAPES AND SIZES COMING TOGETHER AS ONE, A "LOWRIDER "FAMILY" COMMUNITY"..WE CAN DO IT WITH SUPPORT FROM ALL, I PERSONALLY HAVE WITNESSED MANY MEMBERS AT EVERY SINGLE FUNCTION SINCE THE EARLY 90s, THAS DEVOTION, WIT OR WIT OUT A CAR, THATS NOT A FAD, THIS IS A WAY OF LIFE.....SEE YALL THERE, LETS KEEP COOL AND SUPPORT THE SCHOOLS...BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!, TONE ILL BRING MY EX WIFE IF YOU PROMISE TO BE NICE, NO BABIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 7 2008, 01:24 PM~11540881
> *LETS BE RALISTIC!!IS EVERY HOPPER LISTED ABOVE SHOWING UP!!IM NOT HATING BUT THE ONES THAT SAID THEY WILL BE THERE AND DONT SHOW UP SHOULD BE ADDED TO THE BITCH LIST!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


akk i can speak on is lowcos but we always do what we say.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE_@Sep 7 2008, 10:23 PM~11544887
> *BEING ONE OF THE LAST STANDING ORIGINAL MEMBERS OF LOWCOS I SPEAK FOR THE WHOLE CLUB IN SAYING WE LOOK FORWARD TO DOING OUR PART EVERY WEEKEND RAIN SLEET OR SNOW TO REMAKE THE LOWRIDER GAME GROW...IT FELL OFF WICKEDLY DO TO BALLERS INVESTING IN OTHER BIGGER BETTER THINGS LIKE , SUVS,24,26,28,30s SPINNERS BOATS HOUSES, HI END LUXURY WHIPS, REMEMBER TO STAY REAL TO GAME AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT, I KNOW "WE" ARE, I MYSELF HAVE SLACCED MAJOR DO TO BUYING HOUSES WIT POOLS, SUVS WIT 30 RACCS IN BEAT, MAGWAGS ON 24s...TIME TO GET IT RIGHT AND KEEP IT TIGHT, FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME NOT THE FAME OF THE GAME, IT AINT ALWAYS ABOUT WHOS SHIT IS THE TIGHTEST, IT BOILS DOWN TO MANY COLORS SHAPES AND SIZES COMING TOGETHER AS ONE, A "LOWRIDER "FAMILY" COMMUNITY"..WE CAN DO IT WITH SUPPORT FROM ALL, I PERSONALLY HAVE WITNESSED MANY MEMBERS AT EVERY SINGLE FUNCTION SINCE THE EARLY 90s, THAS DEVOTION, WIT OR WIT OUT A CAR, THATS NOT A FAD, THIS IS A WAY OF LIFE.....SEE YALL THERE, LETS KEEP COOL AND SUPPORT THE SCHOOLS...BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!, TONE ILL BRING MY EX WIFE IF YOU PROMISE TO BE NICE, NO BABIES!!! :biggrin:
> *



WELL PUT, I BELEIVE EVEN WE (LOWCOS) HAD A SLIP AND FALL PERIOD, BUT WE CHECKED OURSELVES AND SAID "SELF...WE NEED TO BE THE ONES TO PUT THE GAME BACK ON TOP, OR AT LEAST NOT CONTRIBUTE TO THE DOWNFALL."

AND THAT WAS OUR GOAL ALL YEAR. WE ENCOURAGE OTHER CLUBS TO JOIN IN OUR QUEST TO BE IN FULL FORCE IN '09.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *Talked to these people so far
> 
> Location: 6520 Home Run Rd. Pasco, WA 99301
> ...


Back to 26  lol


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT for the northwest!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 8 2008, 10:31 AM~11547948
> *Back to 26   lol
> *


Im glad to see some yakima hoppers up on there


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE_@Sep 7 2008, 10:23 PM~11544887
> *BEING ONE OF THE LAST STANDING ORIGINAL MEMBERS OF LOWCOS I SPEAK FOR THE WHOLE CLUB IN SAYING WE LOOK FORWARD TO DOING OUR PART EVERY WEEKEND RAIN SLEET OR SNOW TO REMAKE THE LOWRIDER GAME GROW...IT FELL OFF WICKEDLY DO TO BALLERS INVESTING IN OTHER BIGGER BETTER THINGS LIKE , SUVS,24,26,28,30s SPINNERS BOATS HOUSES, HI END LUXURY WHIPS, REMEMBER TO STAY REAL TO GAME AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT, I KNOW "WE" ARE, I MYSELF HAVE SLACCED MAJOR DO TO BUYING HOUSES WIT POOLS, SUVS WIT 30 RACCS IN BEAT, MAGWAGS ON 24s...TIME TO GET IT RIGHT AND KEEP IT TIGHT, FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME NOT THE FAME OF THE GAME, IT AINT ALWAYS ABOUT WHOS SHIT IS THE TIGHTEST, IT BOILS DOWN TO MANY COLORS SHAPES AND SIZES COMING TOGETHER AS ONE, A "LOWRIDER "FAMILY" COMMUNITY"..WE CAN DO IT WITH SUPPORT FROM ALL, I PERSONALLY HAVE WITNESSED MANY MEMBERS AT EVERY SINGLE FUNCTION SINCE THE EARLY 90s, THAS DEVOTION, WIT OR WIT OUT A CAR, THATS NOT A FAD, THIS IS A WAY OF LIFE.....SEE YALL THERE, LETS KEEP COOL AND SUPPORT THE SCHOOLS...BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!, TONE ILL BRING MY EX WIFE IF YOU PROMISE TO BE NICE, NO BABIES!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thats the truth right there well put



> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 8 2008, 08:02 AM~11546764
> *akk i can speak on is lowcos but we always do what we say.
> *


lowcos has really came through BIG this year


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

BIG NICK GET AHOLD OF ME TRYING TO FIGURE OUT THE AFTER PARTY LOCATION I GOT IT BUT NEED TO TALK TO YOU BIG SIMPLE 509-987-0068


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE_@Sep 7 2008, 10:12 PM~11544803
> *TONE....TONE/........TONE....THAS MY EX WIFE!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


WHAT CAN I SAY OTHER THAN WE HAVE GOOD TASTE :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 8 2008, 08:06 AM~11546790
> *WELL PUT, I BELEIVE EVEN WE (LOWCOS) HAD A SLIP AND FALL PERIOD, BUT WE CHECKED OURSELVES AND SAID "SELF...WE NEED TO BE THE ONES TO PUT THE GAME BACK ON TOP, OR AT LEAST NOT CONTRIBUTE TO THE DOWNFALL."
> 
> AND THAT WAS OUR GOAL ALL YEAR. WE ENCOURAGE OTHER CLUBS TO JOIN IN OUR QUEST TO BE IN FULL FORCE IN '09.
> *


we will b backing u guys up.. 09 homiez only evey member should have a car out never c-n...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 8 2008, 09:48 PM~11554286
> *we will b backing u guys up.. 09 homiez only evey member should have a car out never c-n...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

what up grump. i haven't been here n a while..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 8 2008, 09:50 PM~11554312
> *what up grump. i haven't been here n a while..
> *


THATS BECAUSE YOU GOT SOME NEW POO AND ITS FUCKIN UP YOUR ABILITY TO SEE STRAIGHT. :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 8 2008, 09:50 PM~11554312
> *what up grump. i haven't been here n a while..
> *


BUT FOR REAL, HOWS THE NEW JOB? EVERYTHING COOL?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Sep 8 2008, 04:11 PM~11550848
> *BIG NICK GET AHOLD OF ME TRYING TO FIGURE OUT THE AFTER PARTY LOCATION I GOT IT BUT NEED TO TALK TO YOU BIG SIMPLE 509-987-0068
> *


After party details getting handled, info by today :biggrin: Thanks big homie. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

thats tight


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 9 2008, 11:05 AM~11558239
> *thats tight
> *


What Ian's pants?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 9 2008, 12:06 PM~11558719
> *What Ian's pants?
> *


Whats layitlow*erdy* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 9 2008, 05:39 PM~11561435
> *Whats layitlowerdy :biggrin:
> *


Is that like Bastnerd™?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 9 2008, 05:56 PM~11561598
> *Is that like Bastnerd™?
> *


No its ur version of jepordy


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 9 2008, 05:59 PM~11561626
> *No its ur version of jepordy
> *


Do you ever win at Scrabble™?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 9 2008, 05:40 AM~11556130
> *BUT FOR REAL, HOWS THE NEW JOB? EVERYTHING COOL?
> *


it's coo 4 now but i do like spocompton.. who no's i just might make my way over there..


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

ANYBODY MOBBIN TO THE SHOW THAT HAS A CLEAN FRONT BUMPER FOR A 
85 REGAL ,OR A CLEAN SET OF 13's HIT ME UP. NEED BUMPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TRI=TOWN 509


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 9 2008, 06:34 PM~11561942
> *ANYBODY MOBBIN TO THE SHOW THAT HAS A CLEAN FRONT BUMPER FOR A
> 85 REGAL ,OR A CLEAN SET OF 13's HIT ME UP. NEED BUMPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TRI=TOWN 509
> *


Big Chill has as et with tires for 5-550


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 8 2008, 09:48 PM~11554286
> *we will b backing u guys up.. 09 homiez only evey member should have a car out never c-n...
> *


Hell yeah hommie we both gonna be out next year no thanks to these bullshitters!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 9 2008, 06:18 PM~11561792
> *Do you ever win at Scrabble™?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 9 2008, 05:59 PM~11561626
> *No its ur version of jepordy
> *



do u not know how to spell jeopardy.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Sep 9 2008, 09:00 PM~11563440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He knows how to spell NALGAS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE_@Sep 7 2008, 10:23 PM~11544887
> *BEING ONE OF THE LAST STANDING ORIGINAL MEMBERS OF LOWCOS I SPEAK FOR THE WHOLE CLUB IN SAYING WE LOOK FORWARD TO DOING OUR PART EVERY WEEKEND RAIN SLEET OR SNOW TO REMAKE THE LOWRIDER GAME GROW...IT FELL OFF WICKEDLY DO TO BALLERS INVESTING IN OTHER BIGGER BETTER THINGS LIKE , SUVS,24,26,28,30s SPINNERS BOATS HOUSES, HI END LUXURY WHIPS, REMEMBER TO STAY REAL TO GAME AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT, I KNOW "WE" ARE, I MYSELF HAVE SLACCED MAJOR DO TO BUYING HOUSES WIT POOLS, SUVS WIT 30 RACCS IN BEAT, MAGWAGS ON 24s...TIME TO GET IT RIGHT AND KEEP IT TIGHT, FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME NOT THE FAME OF THE GAME, IT AINT ALWAYS ABOUT WHOS SHIT IS THE TIGHTEST, IT BOILS DOWN TO MANY COLORS SHAPES AND SIZES COMING TOGETHER AS ONE, A "LOWRIDER "FAMILY" COMMUNITY"..WE CAN DO IT WITH SUPPORT FROM ALL, I PERSONALLY HAVE WITNESSED MANY MEMBERS AT EVERY SINGLE FUNCTION SINCE THE EARLY 90s, THAS DEVOTION, WIT OR WIT OUT A CAR, THATS NOT A FAD, THIS IS A WAY OF LIFE.....SEE YALL THERE, LETS KEEP COOL AND SUPPORT THE SCHOOLS...BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!, TONE ILL BRING MY EX WIFE IF YOU PROMISE TO BE NICE, NO BABIES!!! :biggrin:
> *


Stick around, come by often, were cool. :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE_@Sep 7 2008, 10:23 PM~11544887
> *BEING ONE OF THE LAST STANDING ORIGINAL MEMBERS OF LOWCOS I SPEAK FOR THE WHOLE CLUB IN SAYING WE LOOK FORWARD TO DOING OUR PART EVERY WEEKEND RAIN SLEET OR SNOW TO REMAKE THE LOWRIDER GAME GROW...IT FELL OFF WICKEDLY DO TO BALLERS INVESTING IN OTHER BIGGER BETTER THINGS LIKE , SUVS,24,26,28,30s SPINNERS BOATS HOUSES, HI END LUXURY WHIPS, REMEMBER TO STAY REAL TO GAME AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT, I KNOW "WE" ARE, I MYSELF HAVE SLACCED MAJOR DO TO BUYING HOUSES WIT POOLS, SUVS WIT 30 RACCS IN BEAT, MAGWAGS ON 24s...TIME TO GET IT RIGHT AND KEEP IT TIGHT, FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME NOT THE FAME OF THE GAME, IT AINT ALWAYS ABOUT WHOS SHIT IS THE TIGHTEST, IT BOILS DOWN TO MANY COLORS SHAPES AND SIZES COMING TOGETHER AS ONE, A "LOWRIDER "FAMILY" COMMUNITY"..WE CAN DO IT WITH SUPPORT FROM ALL, I PERSONALLY HAVE WITNESSED MANY MEMBERS AT EVERY SINGLE FUNCTION SINCE THE EARLY 90s, THAS DEVOTION, WIT OR WIT OUT A CAR, THATS NOT A FAD, THIS IS A WAY OF LIFE.....SEE YALL THERE, LETS KEEP COOL AND SUPPORT THE SCHOOLS...BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!, TONE ILL BRING MY EX WIFE IF YOU PROMISE TO BE NICE, NO BABIES!!! :biggrin:
> *


bigger better things like suv's,spinners and 24's.....Ive never thought those things were ever better then a traditional lowrider... :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 10 2008, 07:45 AM~11565939
> *do u not know how to spell jeopardy.
> *


No can you PLEASE teach me and yes nick is corect i like NALGAS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Sep 10 2008, 11:13 AM~11567314
> *bigger better things like suv's,spinners and 24's.....Ive never thought those things were ever better then a traditional lowrider... :dunno:
> *


Not to me :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF is goin on in here?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

x2.... :uh: ...???,,,,

"but i make pork sausage for a living" :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


"4-reeelz" !! :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 10 2008, 04:29 PM~11569895
> *x2.... :uh: ...???,,,,
> 
> "but i make pork sausage for a living"  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 10 2008, 12:47 PM~11567585
> *Not to me :biggrin:
> *


Dont lie you like dem 13 inch spinnas naw meen


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 9 2008, 08:40 PM~11563240
> *Hell yeah hommie we both gonna be out next year no thanks to these bullshitters!!!!
> *


i wonder who the BULLSHITTER is!!!! :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 10 2008, 06:43 PM~11571098
> *i wonder who the BULLSHITTER is!!!! :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 10 2008, 06:43 PM~11571098
> *i wonder who the BULLSHITTER is!!!! :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


 :0 sad thang is bro he could have done some big thangs

 09 will be better for both of us, hell bro call me ANYTIME, i will come and help you


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 10 2008, 06:58 PM~11571242
> *:0
> *


next time ill bring it lowcos and get my frame done right..............

and fast :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 10 2008, 04:29 PM~11569895
> *x2.... :uh: ...???,,,,
> 
> "but i make pork sausage for a living"  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 9 2008, 09:10 AM~11557406
> *After party details getting handled, info by today :biggrin:  Thanks big homie. :biggrin:
> *


Is it on??? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Sep 10 2008, 10:22 PM~11573546
> *Is it on??? :biggrin:
> *


Yes and Thanks Homies.  






*Location: 6520 Home Run Rd. Pasco, WA 99301

Directions: From I-182 take Road 68 exit, go right out Rodeo, 
right onto Convention Place, left on Homerun Road.
*
http://www.pasco-wa.gov/PreviewMap/SoftballComplex


CAR CLUBS

LOWCOS- spokane & yakima
UCE- tri-cites & portland
SHOWTIME- seattle
LOCAL PRIDE- yakima
CONTAGIOUS- yakima
NEW FRIENDS- tri-cities
ROLLERZ ONLY- seattle & yakima
BOULEVARD- seattle
HOMIEZ ONLY- yakima

HOPPING

BIG MIKE UCE PORTLAND-............single pump 84 CUTLASS
GARY SHOWTIME SEATTLE-...........single pump 87 CUTLASS
GARY SHOWTIME SEATTLE-...........double pump 86 REGAL
LAMAR FULL HOUSE SEATTLE-........single pump 86 EL CAMINO 
SANTOS SHOWTIME SEATTLE-.......double pump 76 REGAL
MARK LOWCOS SPOKANE-.............single pump 84 MALIBU
SKELETOR SPOKANE-....................double pump 84 CAPRICE
DIAMOND MIKE JENDAS PORTLAND- single pump 86 MINI SUV
BIG TONY SHOWTIME SEATTLE-.....double pump 98 TOWN CAR
SHANE LAY LOW SEATTLE-.............single pump 87 EL CAMINO
RAY ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA-..........single pump 98 TOWN CAR
FERNANDO LOWCOS YAKIMA-.........single pump 84 MINI TRUCK
SAVAGELOC24 SEATTLE-................single pump 86 REGAL
IAN LOWCOS SPOKANE-.................double pump 94 TOWN CAR
GRUMPY LOWCOS SPOKANE-..........single pump 64 IMPALA
DARRIN BOULEVARD SEATTLE-.......extreme double pump 87 WAGON
NICK BOULEVARD SEATTLE-...........extreme double pump 84 MONTE CARLO
JR GOODFELLAS SEATTLE-..............double pump 87 MONTE CARLO
GERA PORTLAND-...........................single pump 84 CUTLASS
JOSE PORTLAND-............................single pump 79 MONTE CARLO
VAL ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA-...........single pump 79 MONTE CARLO
JESSE ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA-........single pump 79 MONTE CARLO
PATO YAKIMA-................................single pump 87 MONTE CARLO
KILLA INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND........something sick
96BIG BODY PORTLAND...................single pump 90 BROUGHAM
ADRIAN UCE PORTLAND...................single pump 87 CUTLASS


*FREE BBQ PROVIDED BY UCE CAR CLUB TRI-CITIES, THANK YOU HOMIES VERY MUCH
DJ MUSIC PROVIDED BY RUFFCUT TRI-CITIES, THANK YOU HOMIE
AFTER SHOW DINNER @ CINCO DE MAYO RESTAURANT
AFTER PARTY PUT ON BY NEW FRIENDS CAR CLUB @ CLUB PARADISE


This is a family event, with a play area for the kids including a water feature for them to get wet. 
PLEASE EVERYONE BRING SOME SCHOOL SUPPLIES, THEY WILL BE DONATED TO THE PASCO SCHOOL DISTRICT, 
WE CAN DO A GREAT THING IF WE ALL PITCH IN*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

These Awards will be up for grabs for this event.
Sponsored by STREETSTARS DVD™
Best Paint
Best Engine Compartment
Best Trunk
Best Undercarrige
Best Interior
Most Club Participation 'with cars in attendance'
 :biggrin: ™


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 11 2008, 10:21 AM~11576615
> *These Awards will be up for grabs for this event.
> Sponsored by STREETSTARS DVD™
> Best Paint
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 11 2008, 11:23 AM~11576631
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: How's the engine in the Regal coming along doode?


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

THIS SHIT IS GONNA BE CRACK'IN HOMIE'S :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 11 2008, 11:41 AM~11576761
> *THIS SHIT IS GONNA BE CRACK'IN HOMIE'S  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

sounds like its gonna b a good 1


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 11 2008, 11:21 AM~11576615
> *These Awards will be up for grabs for this event.
> Sponsored by STREETSTARS DVD™
> Best Paint
> ...


Ahh shit... I know which beautiful truck is gonna get that.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 11 2008, 10:40 AM~11576747
> *:biggrin: How's the engine in the Regal coming along doode?
> *


not well lol.. cutting it close to the deadline but here is where im at.. motor should be going in soon.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 11 2008, 12:07 PM~11576954
> *not well lol.. cutting it close to the deadline but here is where im at.. motor should be going in soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 11 2008, 12:03 PM~11576927
> *Ahh shit...  I know which beautiful truck is gonna get that.
> *


How bout when you show up, you shut up.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 10 2008, 04:29 PM~11569895
> *  :0
> *


Your boy Jason drove his town car all the way to Spokane last weekend, thats was tight! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 11 2008, 01:09 PM~11577959
> *Your boy Jason drove his town car all the way to Spokane last weekend, thats was tight! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 "THOUGHT YOU KNEW"....dat's how we dew !!! :biggrin: 

he left Portland, without a jack, "or" a spare !!!! :0 

"NOW THAT'S ROLLIN' LIKE A "G" :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 11 2008, 02:35 PM~11578155
> *"THOUGHT YOU KNEW"....dat's how we dew !!!  :biggrin:
> 
> he left Portland, without a jack, "or" a spare !!!! :0
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 11 2008, 10:03 AM~11575947
> *Yes and Thanks Homies.
> Location: 6520 Home Run Rd. Pasco, WA 99301
> 
> ...


This
is 
WASSUP!
gonna be crackin for sure!!It is great to see everybody willing to roll out for more than 1 good cause.....Its these lil things that generate motivation and keep this lifestyle alive :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Sep 11 2008, 04:32 PM~11579194
> *This
> is
> WASSUP!
> ...


Oh yeah and good job Nick! :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 11 2008, 01:09 PM~11577959
> *Your boy Jason drove his town car all the way to Spokane last weekend, thats was tight! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


so did i :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 11 2008, 01:35 PM~11578155
> *"THOUGHT YOU KNEW"....dat's how we dew !!!  :biggrin:
> 
> he left Portland, without a jack, "or" a spare !!!! :0
> ...


shit he was in a hurry to see that girl. shit if it was me i would hop on a plane :biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 11 2008, 10:03 AM~11575947
> *Yes and Thanks Homies.
> Location: 6520 Home Run Rd. Pasco, WA 99301
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah STREETSTARS MUTHA FUCKERS!!!! Good Job Nick


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

FREE BBQ PROVIDED BY UCE CAR CLUB TRI-CITIES, THANK YOU HOMIES VERY MUCH
DJ MUSIC PROVIDED BY RUFFCUTT 
*AFTER SHOW DINNER /PARTY @ CINCO DE MAYO RESTAURANT*......
AND AFTER PARTY PUT ON BY NEW FRIENDS CAR CLUB @ CLUB PARADISE


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 11 2008, 03:49 PM~11579295
> *shit he was in a hurry to see that girl. shit if it was me i would hop on a plane :biggrin:
> *


 "WHAT GIRL" ?????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 11 2008, 09:36 PM~11582502
> *"WHAT GIRL" ?????
> *


OH BOY YOU DIDNT HEAR LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 11 2008, 04:49 PM~11579295
> *shit he was in a hurry to see that girl. shit if it was me i would hop on a plane :biggrin:
> *


TRUST ME YOU DONT WANNA GO THERE :uh:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 11 2008, 12:21 PM~11576615
> *These Awards will be up for grabs for this event.
> Sponsored by STREETSTARS DVD™
> Best Paint
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino+Sep 11 2008, 04:32 PM~11579194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a scary place or what? :0


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

bump for this event. big props to everyone who is helping put it on. should do big things for the n.w.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 11 2008, 02:07 PM~11577950
> *How bout when you show up, you shut up.
> *


You just wait.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 12 2008, 11:45 AM~11586028
> *bump for this event. big props to everyone who is helping put it on. should do big things for the n.w.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 12 2008, 11:57 AM~11586134
> *You just wait.
> *


Wait for what, you to swallow the tweenkies?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 11 2008, 08:40 PM~11582540
> *OH BOY YOU DIDNT HEAR LOL
> *


 P.M. ME TONY A.S.A.P. !!!!!!!
:0 :0 :uh:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 12 2008, 12:40 PM~11586494
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 12 2008, 12:44 PM~11587006
> *P.M. ME TONY A.S.A.P. !!!!!!!
> :0  :0    :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 12 2008, 08:16 PM~11589911
> *:0  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

So is anybody going to be in town on fri night if so anything going down???


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

we gonna b in town


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

ITS GONNA BE KRAKIN


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 12 2008, 11:14 PM~11591234
> *So is anybody going to be in town on fri night if so anything going down???
> *


Some whores pannies fo sho


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 12 2008, 12:41 PM~11586510
> *Wait for what, you to swallow the tweenkies?
> *


I already told you... I don't eat Twinkies.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 12 2008, 11:14 PM~11591234
> *So is anybody going to be in town on fri night if so anything going down???
> *


The clubs are always poppin... I don't know if that's your kinda thing or not.


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

looks like this show will have a good turn out. wish i could go


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"i've got butterflies in my tummy again"
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 13 2008, 10:54 AM~11593034
> *The clubs are always poppin...  I don't know if that's your kinda thing or not.
> *


you go clubbing alot? whats the good ones?


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 13 2008, 05:06 PM~11595030
> *you go clubbing alot? whats the good ones?
> *


that fat fucker don't go any where just seat in front of the computer


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 06:42 PM~11595213
> *IM A fat fucker and don't go any where I just seat in front of the computer
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 13 2008, 07:06 PM~11595320
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE+Sep 13 2008, 06:42 PM~11595213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 13 2008, 10:17 PM~11596595
> *:0
> 
> Hit me up we got strippers for friday nite
> ...


In yakima or tri cities???


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 14 2008, 01:27 AM~11597598
> *In yakima or tri cities???
> *


Tri cities my friend has a conference there all weekend


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 14 2008, 10:20 AM~11598792
> *Tri cities my friend has a conference there all weekend
> *


So theres going to be a bunch of drunk horney bastards there LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Sep 13 2008, 06:06 PM~11595030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know where you live.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 13 2008, 10:17 PM~11596595
> *:0
> 
> Hit me up we got strippers for friday nite
> ...


bring threw to jesse's!!!
steve-0 call me i lost every1's number..


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 14 2008, 11:29 AM~11599051
> *So theres going to be a bunch of drunk horney bastards there LOL
> *


No fuck that just 3 of us, No sausage fests


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

SO HOW MANY ARE GOING TO THE PARADISE CLUB ?????CAUSE IF YOUR SCARED YOU CAN GO TO CHURCH NEXT MORNING


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 14 2008, 06:45 PM~11601582
> *SO HOW MANY ARE GOING TO THE PARADISE CLUB ?????CAUSE IF YOUR SCARED YOU CAN GO TO CHURCH NEXT MORNING
> *


Fuck that... if they're scared they shoulda gone today.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 14 2008, 06:45 PM~11601582
> *SO HOW MANY ARE GOING TO THE PARADISE CLUB ?????CAUSE IF YOUR SCARED YOU CAN GO TO CHURCH NEXT MORNING
> *


How many ladies you providing for the out of towners :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

WHO'S ALL COMING DOWN ON FRIDAY


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 12:52 PM~11607486
> *WHO'S ALL COMING DOWN ON FRIDAY
> *


I'll be there on Friday.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 15 2008, 04:09 PM~11609226
> *I'll be there on Friday.
> *


Your supplying all the hookers then and the red head girls


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

JUST A QUICK NOTE,,THE BRIDGE ON 97 BIGGS TO YAKIMA IS CLOSED FOR REPAIRS AS FAR AS I KNOW,,FIND AN ALTERNATIVE ROUTE!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 15 2008, 06:34 PM~11611099
> *JUST A QUICK NOTE,,THE BRIDGE ON 97 BIGGS TO YAKIMA IS CLOSED FOR REPAIRS AS FAR AS I KNOW,,FIND AN ALTERNATIVE ROUTE!!
> *



been fixed :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 15 2008, 06:31 PM~11610521
> *Your supplying all the hookers then and the red head girls
> *


Hookers maybe... probably not sharing the redheads though.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 15 2008, 07:58 PM~11611308
> *Hookers maybe...  probably not sharing the redheads though.
> *


Is called supplying fool your a virgin


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 15 2008, 06:34 PM~11611099
> *JUST A QUICK NOTE,,THE BRIDGE ON 97 BIGGS TO YAKIMA IS CLOSED FOR REPAIRS AS FAR AS I KNOW,,FIND AN ALTERNATIVE ROUTE!!
> *


you dont go that way!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 11 2008, 10:03 AM~11575947
> *Yes and Thanks Homies.
> ALEX PORTLAND...................single pump 90 BROUGHAM
> ADRIAN UCE PORTLAND...................single pump 87 CUTLASS
> ...



fixed


----------



## LILRAYRAY (Apr 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 15 2008, 08:34 PM~11611099
> *JUST A QUICK NOTE,,THE BRIDGE ON 97 BIGGS TO YAKIMA IS CLOSED FOR REPAIRS AS FAR AS I KNOW,,FIND AN ALTERNATIVE ROUTE!!
> *


yep closed till January of next year


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon+Sep 15 2008, 07:34 PM~11611099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*GATES OPEN @ 8AM FOOD STARTS AT NOON, HOPPING STARTS AS SOON AS SOMEONE WANTS TO GET DOWN.*


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

should be a nice weekend.....  perfect weather.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 16 2008, 11:01 AM~11616000
> *should be a nice weekend.....  perfect weather.
> *


Yes it is, 84* and mostly sunny. :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 15 2008, 08:07 PM~11611391
> *Is called supplying fool your a virgin
> *


Oh, ok. I already told you though, mexican chicks galore.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 16 2008, 11:47 AM~11616365
> *Oh, ok.  I already told you though, mexican chicks galore.
> *


I like them all as long as they take the 3 hole plug in and dont say no


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 16 2008, 11:50 AM~11616381
> *I like them all as long as they take the 3 hole plug in and dont say no
> *


Sounds good.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*GATES OPEN @ 8AM FOOD STARTS AT NOON, HOPPING STARTS AS SOON AS SOMEONE WANTS TO GET DOWN.*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Someone please give BIGfatTONY™ some ass so we don't have to read about it in every topic.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 16 2008, 03:29 PM~11618220
> *:uh:
> *


Is that face you make?


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Never why? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 16 2008, 03:36 PM~11618258
> *Never why? :biggrin:
> *


Are you BIGfatTONY™? Cause you sure where on here fast when there was talk about him getting ass? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 16 2008, 03:36 PM~11618258
> *Never why? :biggrin:
> *


I just found out who you are. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 11 2008, 02:35 PM~11578155
> *"THOUGHT YOU KNEW"....dat's how we dew !!!  :biggrin:
> 
> he left Portland, without a jack, "or" a spare !!!! :0
> ...





> _Originally posted by THE SHIT+Sep 11 2008, 04:49 PM~11579295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Sep 11 2008, 09:40 PM~11582540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh well come back sometime Jen were not that bad. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

What do you mean come back?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 16 2008, 03:56 PM~11618409
> *What do you mean come back?
> *


Oh I thought you left for the day.  So why did you give me that look when I asked someone to cure my friend of his Blue Balls?


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Shit im not tripping I wish BigTony the best on trying to get some ass!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 16 2008, 04:02 PM~11618456
> *Shit im not tripping I wish BigTony the best on trying to get some ass!!
> *


Cool :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

I did leave. But why the face no reason HaHa!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 16 2008, 04:02 PM~11618456
> *Shit im not tripping I wish BigTony the best on trying to get some ass!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2008, 02:03 PM~11618036
> *Someone please give BIGfatTONY™ some ass so we don't have to read about it in every topic.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 16 2008, 06:26 PM~11619343
> *:biggrin:
> *


Nudes please, expose yourself. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

great weather expected huh ?? " I'LL BRING MY SPEEDO " !!!!! :0 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


p.s. "THE SHIT", you still didn't let me know "WHERE" ***** !!!!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2008, 02:49 PM~11618344
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :uh: :0 i think i understand now, :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 16 2008, 06:09 PM~11620257
> *great weather expected huh ?? " I'LL BRING MY SPEEDO " !!!!! :0
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


i told you where!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! troutdale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!9;00 oclock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2008, 03:03 PM~11618036
> *Someone please give BIGTONY™ some ass so we don't have to read about it in every topic.
> *


Dont make me go see your girl whitney and eat some friutloops fatboy just because i like blue dont mean by balls are blue too i just got domed up the other day


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 16 2008, 04:02 PM~11618456
> *Shit im not tripping I wish  the best on trying to get some ass!!
> *


We talked about this keep my name out your mouth and ill do the same THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 01:03 AM~11623173
> *We talked about this keep my name out your mouth and ill do the same THANKS :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 01:19 AM~11623247
> *:0
> *


Do that next time i see you ok LOL


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

BigTony,BigTony,BigTony :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 17 2008, 01:46 AM~11623318
> *BigTony,BigTony,BigTony :biggrin:
> *


Obviously im on your mind HUH :uh: save the games and drama for someone else ok THANKS


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 01:44 AM~11623312
> *Do that next time i see you ok LOL
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 01:49 AM~11623325
> *:ugh:
> *


Supply a redhead and ill let you get a pass LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 01:50 AM~11623330
> *Supply a redhead and ill let you get a pass LOL
> *


:nono: I don't share the redheads.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 01:51 AM~11623336
> *:nono:  I don't share the redheads.
> *


Fool i already told you its call supplying you just get them all to the hop off ill do the rest dont be a cock blocker


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 01:53 AM~11623343
> *Fool i already told you its call supplying you just get them all to the hop off ill do the rest dont be a cock blocker
> *


I called a few broads... no redheads. :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 02:08 AM~11623369
> *I called a few broads...  ill call some redheads.just for you  :dunno:
> *


Thanks man your alright no matter what the say about you


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 02:09 AM~11623372
> *Thanks man your alright no matter what the say about you
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

what up big tone hows the back end hoppin?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Sep 17 2008, 06:23 AM~11623788
> *what up big tone hows the back end hoppin?
> *


NOT AS HIGH AS PINKYS SHOP BUILT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Sep 16 2008, 06:39 PM~11620001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 16 2008, 07:44 PM~11621447
> *i told you where!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! troutdale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!9;00 oclock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 "WHERE AT IN TROUTDALE MOTHER-FUCKER, WHERE" ???????????

i live like 10 seconds from troutdale........WHERE AT ???

or am i sopposed to just drive around and ask mother fuckers if 
they seen a dude rollin' round callin himself "THE SHIT" ??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 17 2008, 01:28 PM~11627093
> *"WHERE AT IN TROUTDALE MOTHER-FUCKER, WHERE" ???????????
> 
> i live like 10 seconds from troutdale........WHERE AT ???
> ...


Bring me some Popeyes chicken :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 17 2008, 02:01 PM~11627327
> *Bring me some Popeyes chicken :0
> *


And some of Gardners(sp) ribs


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 17 2008, 02:01 PM~11627327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you guys can think about is food or what?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 02:29 PM~11627538
> *All you guys can think about is food or what?
> *


My kid cars pussy food in that order mutha fucka u big just like us dont act like you dont think about food when you aint thinkingabout COCK LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 02:33 PM~11627558
> *My kid cars pussy food in that order what do you think about COCK???
> *


Ever heard of commas? :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 02:35 PM~11627567
> *Ever heard I SUCK COCK?   :uh:
> *


Yes ive been told that but im not interested stop offering THANKS


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 02:36 PM~11627576
> *Yes ive been told that but im not interested stop offering THANKS
> *


****. See if I call anymore broads.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 02:41 PM~11627614
> *****.  See if I call anymore broads.
> *


Supply red heads and ill take it all back LOL


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 02:43 PM~11627635
> *Supply red heads and ill take it all back LOL
> *


:nono: I can live with the comment.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 02:46 PM~11627650
> *:nono:  I can live with the THE TRUTH.
> *


H8R THATS IT IM HITTING UP EVERY BITCH ON YOUR MYSPACE RIGHT NOW LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 02:47 PM~11627663
> *H8R THATS IT IM HITTING UP EVEY BITCH ON YOUR MYSPACE RIGHT NOW LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 02:48 PM~11627668
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Bring me these ones for sure























 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 02:58 PM~11627769
> *Bring me these ones for sure
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 She'll be there... that's Jaime's lady.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 03:00 PM~11627782
> *:0  :0  :0 She'll be there... that's Jaime's lady.
> *


OPPS LOL ok bring them only if they single LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 03:04 PM~11627809
> *OPPS LOL ok bring them only if they single LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 03:06 PM~11627828


Bring all the single ones fool you got a few days post a thing on there and those all came off you friends list go thru it LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 03:09 PM~11627845
> *Bring all the single ones fool you got a few days post a thing on there
> *


Hmm... We're tight like that or what? :|


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 03:10 PM~11627854
> *Hmm...  We're tight like that or what? :|
> *


YEP THANKS


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 03:23 PM~11627967
> *YEP THANKS
> *


I posted a bulletin for you.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*DONT FORGET THE SCHOOL SUPPLIES MOTHAFUCKAS!*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 03:27 PM~11628006
> *I posted a bulletin for you.
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT I LIKE THE TITLE OF IT HA HA HA


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 17 2008, 03:29 PM~11628024
> *DONT FORGET THE SCHOOL SUPPLIES MOTHAFUCKAS!
> *


PUT A TIME IN YOUR "bulletin " MUTHAFUCKA NORTONS BITCHS ALREADY ASKING HIM WHAT TIME


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 03:30 PM~11628035
> *PUT A TIME IN YOUR "bulletin " MUTHAFUCKA NORTONS BITCHS ALREADY ASKING HIM WHAT TIME
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 03:29 PM~11628026
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT I LIKE THE TITLE OF IT HA HA HA
> *


TO ALL YOU SINGLE BROADS, BIG TONY NEEDS A DATE THIS WEEKEND

:roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 17 2008, 02:29 PM~11628024
> *DONT FORGET THE SCHOOL SUPPLIES MOTHAFUCKAS!
> *


WEATHERS GUNNA BE PERFECT!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

OK HERES THE DEAL FOR THE CLUB PARADISE AFTER PARTY YOUR GOING TO PAY REGULAR ADMISSION WHICH IS 6 DOLLARS AND IF YOUR WEARING YOUR CAR CLUB SHIRT YOU WILL GET FREE VIP BRACELET FOR UPSTAIRS WERE THE BIG DOGS ROLL WE WILL HAVE TABLES RESERVED AND NO BANDANNAS OR DO RAGS KEEP IT PEACEFUL SO LETS KEEP IT KRAKING NORTHWEST ................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 17 2008, 07:13 PM~11630077
> *OK HERES THE DEAL FOR THE CLUB PARADISE AFTER PARTY YOUR GOING TO PAY REGULAR ADMISSION WHICH IS 6 DOLLARS AND IF YOUR WEARING YOUR CAR CLUB SHIRT YOU WILL GET FREE VIP BRACELET FOR UPSTAIRS WERE THE BIG DOGS ROLL WE WILL HAVE TABLES RESERVED AND NO BANDANNAS OR DO RAGS KEEP IT PEACEFUL SO LETS KEEP IT KRAKING NORTHWEST ................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Any thing up for fri trying to hit up umatitty????


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2008, 07:31 PM~11630269
> *Any thing up for fri trying to hit up umatitty????
> *


I AM LETS GO!!!!

First lap dance on Tone


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 17 2008, 12:28 PM~11627093
> *"WHERE AT IN TROUTDALE MOTHER-FUCKER, WHERE" ???????????
> 
> i live like 10 seconds from troutdale........WHERE AT ???
> ...


wow mother fucker. map quest it pasco washington . im cool !!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:420: :420:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 17 2008, 08:13 PM~11630675
> *I AM LETS GO!!!!
> 
> First lap dance on Tone
> *


Your saposed to be supplying the strippers already so that means YOUR BUYING


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 17 2008, 07:13 PM~11630077
> *OK HERES THE DEAL FOR THE CLUB PARADISE AFTER PARTY YOUR GOING TO PAY REGULAR ADMISSION WHICH IS 6 DOLLARS AND IF YOUR WEARING YOUR CAR CLUB SHIRT YOU WILL GET FREE VIP BRACELET FOR UPSTAIRS WERE THE BIG DOGS ROLL WE WILL HAVE TABLES RESERVED AND NO BANDANNAS OR DO RAGS KEEP IT PEACEFUL SO LETS KEEP IT KRAKING NORTHWEST ................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 17 2008, 05:30 PM~11629154
> *:biggrin:
> WEATHERS GUNNA BE PERFECT!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILRAYRAY (Apr 23, 2008)

Fuck mqpquest I use my navi never let me down yet I'll be rollin that way even though my other homies are goin another :angry: oh well this shit better be poppin.hey diamond anyone else rollin


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 17 2008, 07:13 PM~11630077
> *OK HERES THE DEAL FOR THE CLUB PARADISE AFTER PARTY YOUR GOING TO PAY REGULAR ADMISSION WHICH IS 6 DOLLARS AND IF YOUR WEARING YOUR CAR CLUB SHIRT YOU WILL GET FREE VIP BRACELET FOR UPSTAIRS WERE THE BIG DOGS ROLL WE WILL HAVE TABLES RESERVED AND NO BANDANNAS OR DO RAGS KEEP IT PEACEFUL SO LETS KEEP IT KRAKING NORTHWEST ................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 a dog I don't think my stacy's or my gater shoes will look good with my club shirt!! :biggrin: weekend sounds like it's going 2 b cooo. c u guys out there.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 17 2008, 05:25 PM~11629095
> *TO ALL YOU SINGLE BROADS, BIG TONY NEEDS A DATE THIS WEEKEND
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


tone u doing bad. BAD.COM have~n long roofs fat ass TRYing 2 help u 2 get some HO'S.. that asS hole lookS like he fall n a tackle box. lol :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 18 2008, 11:03 AM~11635315
> *tone u doing bad. BAD.COM have~n long roofs fat ass TRYing 2 help u 2 get some HO'S.. that asS hole lookS like he fall n a tackle box.  lol :biggrin:
> *


DONT HATE CAUSE YOU COCK BLOCK AT LEAST HE GETS WOMEN WITHOUT 4,5,6 KIDS LIKE YOU AND YOU STILL TRY AND KEEP THEM ALL TO YOURSELF LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 18 2008, 11:03 AM~11635315
> *tone u doing bad. BAD.COM have~n long roofs fat ass TRYing 2 help u 2 get some HO'S.. that asS hole lookS like he fall n a tackle box.  lol :biggrin:
> *


I thought you already knew... chicks dig that shit.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 18 2008, 11:03 AM~11635315
> *tone u doing bad. BAD.COM have~n long roofs fat ass TRYing 2 help u 2 get some HO'S.. that asS hole lookS like he fall n a tackle box.  lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457
> *GATES OPEN @ 8AM FOOD STARTS AT NOON, HOPPING STARTS AS SOON AS SOMEONE WANTS TO GET DOWN.
> *


Talked to all the people highlighted again today, dont mean the rest aint coming I just havnt talked to them yet. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 17 2008, 07:13 PM~11630077
> *OK HERES THE DEAL FOR THE CLUB PARADISE AFTER PARTY YOUR GOING TO PAY REGULAR ADMISSION WHICH IS 6 DOLLARS AND IF YOUR WEARING YOUR CAR CLUB SHIRT YOU WILL GET FREE VIP BRACELET FOR UPSTAIRS WERE THE BIG DOGS ROLL WE WILL HAVE TABLES RESERVED AND NO BANDANNAS OR DO RAGS KEEP IT PEACEFUL SO LETS KEEP IT KRAKING NORTHWEST ................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LILRAYRAY_@Sep 18 2008, 09:50 AM~11635217
> *Fuck mqpquest I use my navi never let me down yet I'll be rollin that way even though my other homies are goin another  :angry:  oh well this shit better be poppin.hey diamond anyone else rollin
> *


 well i THOUGHT, "the shit" wanted to carpool, but apparently i was mistaken !! :angry: 
and most of the crew aint' goin !!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 

BUT I'M FUCKING GOING, I KNOW YOUR DOWN TO ROLL, "LIKE ALWAYS"......

so meet at my house whenever you get in town, cool !!

peace.....D-


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 18 2008, 01:16 PM~11636341
> *well i THOUGHT, "the shit" wanted to carpool, but apparently i was mistaken !! :angry:
> and most of the crew aint' goin !!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: I'll update the list, see you here Diamond. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

A homie made this. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD SON. SEE EVERYONE THERE.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Sep 18 2008, 02:11 PM~11636802
> *LOOKS GOOD SON. SEE EVERYONE THERE.
> *


Skate or Die! :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 18 2008, 02:18 PM~11636866
> *Skate or Die! :biggrin:
> *


That video game was the shit. So was T&C Designs: Wood & Water Rage.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 18 2008, 03:01 PM~11637292
> *That video game was the shit.  So was T&C Designs: Wood & Water Rage.
> *


Shut up FAT NERD™


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:|


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Sep 18 2008, 03:36 PM~11637593
> *:|
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 18 2008, 01:28 PM~11636442
> *A homie made this. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 18 2008, 12:17 PM~11635821
> *I thought you already knew... chicks dig that shit.
> *


prove me wrong fat boy!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Why does he gotta be fat! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 12:52 PM~11607486
> *WHO'S ALL COMING DOWN ON FRIDAY
> *


Fool you already know BITCH's PANTIES going down on fri night  :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 18 2008, 11:43 AM~11636057
> *Talked to all the people highlighted again today, dont mean the rest aint coming I just havnt talked to them yet. :biggrin:  :0
> *


anyone on the list that dont show from oregon im house calling your ass when i get back home! and dont get silly :0 make the trip and lets have fun :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 18 2008, 01:16 PM~11636341
> *well i THOUGHT, "the shit" wanted to carpool, but apparently i was mistaken !! :angry:
> and most of the crew aint' goin !!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

It's going to be fun!! :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 18 2008, 06:25 PM~11638989
> *anyone on the list that dont show from oregon im house calling your ass when i get back home!  and dont get silly  :0 make the trip and lets have fun :biggrin:
> *


ill be ready then


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

Wasup eveybody,Shits gonna be perculatin.........Ill be back in town tomarrow night ,(If anyone wants to help me with my"SWOLLENOSIS COCKULITUS".....Bubba that goes for you too)Daddy loves you!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 18 2008, 10:11 PM~11641716
> *ill be ready then
> *


pm your adress and ill do it tomorrow :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Sep 18 2008, 11:37 PM~11641837
> *Wasup eveybody,Shits gonna be perculatin.........Ill be back in town tomarrow night ,(If anyone wants to help me with my"SWOLLENOSIS COCKULITUS".....Bubba that goes for you too)Daddy loves you!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: please leave your all in club love affairs off the net LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 18 2008, 05:00 PM~11638311
> *Fool you already know BITCH's PANTIES going down on fri night   :biggrin:
> *


Hey uce iv life aka CCC have to tall ready for me when i get there shes gunna me my pre strip club women LOL


----------



## Bigg Cheese 509 (Dec 30, 2007)

So is everyone still gonna hit up the club after?


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

hell yeah


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 18 2008, 10:45 PM~11641519
> *It's going to be fun!! :biggrin:
> *


4 sure


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 18 2008, 12:43 PM~11636057
> *Talked to all the people highlighted again today, dont mean the rest aint coming I just havnt talked to them yet. :biggrin:  :0
> *


PINK EYE AND I ARE COMEIN TO HIGHLIGHT US! :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 30 2008, 10:47 AM~11478718
> *count me in the list
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Getting ready to leave in a few hours look out ladys of the 509 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Aug 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11442457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed boss.  :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey Nicky you get some new streetstars shirts yet??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 19 2008, 10:19 AM~11644223
> *Hey Nicky you get some new streetstars shirts yet??since you out grew all your old ones
> *


Hey thats not nice LOL


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 19 2008, 09:48 AM~11643994
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


shit happens :angry: and plus i dont want to come out half assin


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Sep 19 2008, 10:19 AM~11644223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit happens, but this just a lowrider get together, no pressure, you show up and you already winning. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 19 2008, 11:46 AM~11644418
> *I do but my place couldnt get em printed in time, he barley got the awards done, you get one first though doode. :biggrin:
> lol
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I was taking a shit right now and the guy from the park called to say good luck and hes glad to see lowriders doing possitive things in there communitys, he said he books parks all year for other car type functions (hotrods) and they dont give anything back. :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 19 2008, 10:47 AM~11644427
> *
> *


You driving the Landau to the tri tomorrow?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 19 2008, 10:49 AM~11644451
> *I was taking a shit right now and the guy from the park called to say good luck and hes glad to see lowriders doing possitive things in there communitys, he said he books parks all year for other car type functions (hotrods) and they dont give anything back. :0
> *


To much info FOOL :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 19 2008, 10:51 AM~11644465
> *To much info FOOL :uh:
> *


Atleast I said excuse me for a second I need to wipe and flush. I was polite I do my best to portray a positive image for lowriders, I do my best to not use the word motherfuckers.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 19 2008, 10:55 AM~11644493
> *Atleast I said excuse me for a second I need to wipe and flush. I was polite I do my best to portray a positive image for lowriders, I do my best to not use the word motherfuckers.
> *


Dude take your phone and flush it with that shit you probably have so much fecil matter on it YUCK


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 19 2008, 10:49 AM~11644451
> *I was taking a shit right now and the guy from the park called to say good luck and hes glad to see lowriders doing possitive things in there communitys, he said he books parks all year for other car type functions (hotrods) and they dont give anything back. :0
> *


I BET YOU WERE SO EXITED THAT YOU FORGOT TO WIPE YOUR AZZ!!NOW YOU HAVE BROWNIES ALL OVER YOUR LEGS :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 19 2008, 11:08 AM~11644584
> *we sure gonna make a lots of kids happy!!we can make a difference!!show up and suppord the kids ,,see ya all tomorrow!!
> *


Everyone bring some toys, so EL Chingon can have them on ebay by sunday morning.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Im on my way watch out women of the 509  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 19 2008, 12:21 PM~11645104
> *Im on my way watch out women of the 509   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shut up ***, you scare women and make them through up.


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 19 2008, 09:49 AM~11644451
> *I was taking a shit right now and the guy from the park called to say good luck and hes glad to see lowriders doing possitive things in there communitys, he said he books parks all year for other car type functions (hotrods) and they dont give anything back. :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats cool gotta show all these peaple that low low arent trouble like they make it seem.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

sup fat boy, you coming or you and jason to good for Washington, if you too good just let us know. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Woodside*, koolaid365
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Tell your boy if he scared go to church! and bring toys! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members:* E-ROCK*, RoyalimageC.C.509, Woodside


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Damn I scared everyone away like they saw FAT TONY naked.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 19 2008, 11:51 AM~11644463
> *You driving the Landau to the tri tomorrow?
> *


Its under the knife


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 19 2008, 12:59 PM~11645338
> *Its under the knife
> *


 :0


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Just got off the phone with the Pasco School District. Asked them what they needed. They said they have had a really high enrollment this year and need basic supplies. Pens, paper, crayons, markers, binders, kleenex, glue, pencils etc. Just wanted to pass the info along........


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Sep 19 2008, 01:55 PM~11645735
> *Just got off the phone with the Pasco School District. Asked them what they needed. They said they have had a really high enrollment this year and need basic supplies. Pens, paper, crayons, markers, binders, kleenex, glue, pencils etc. Just wanted to pass the info along........
> *


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 18 2008, 03:11 PM~11637389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave me out of this.



> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 18 2008, 11:41 PM~11641860
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: please leave your all in club love affairs off the net LOL
> *


You know you want some of that.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 19 2008, 09:19 AM~11644223
> *Hey Nicky you get some new streetstars shirts yet??
> *


i have some


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 19 2008, 09:29 AM~11644286
> *shit happens :angry:  and plus i dont want to come out half assin
> *


cool dont let me hear that u went to see santa tomorrow :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

To good for Washington!! Jason said that he is to FUCKING busy working on cars all weekend so he is not going!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 19 2008, 04:33 PM~11646421
> *i have some
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 19 2008, 03:57 PM~11646635
> *To good for Washington!! Jason said that he is to FUCKING busy working on cars all weekend so he is not going!
> *


You don't know Jason, so SHUT UP FAT BOY!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Dam is somebody in a bad mood! :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

no :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

are you shure i think somebody needs a pice of ASS! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry wrong jason!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 19 2008, 05:22 PM~11646862
> *Sorry wrong jason!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 19 2008, 12:53 PM~11645300
> *Damn I scared everyone away like they saw FAT TONY naked.
> *


Shut up big nose little dick nick wanna talk some shit when u know someone on the highway fuckin cock bite see your ass tomorrow bring my money fool


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 19 2008, 08:20 PM~11648276
> *Shut up big nose little dick nick wanna talk some shit when u know someone on the highway fuckin cock bite see your ass tomorrow bring my money fool
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 19 2008, 07:21 PM~11648280
> *:0  :0
> *


Thats what im gunna be havingall the 509 bitches do all weekend LOL


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 19 2008, 07:29 PM~11648345
> *Thats what im gunna be havingall the 509 bitches do all weekend LOL
> *


 







:biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 19 2008, 04:19 PM~11646829
> *are you shure i think somebody needs a pice of ASS! :biggrin:
> *


let me no were 2 go!!!! anyways we going 2 b n tri later. we n yaks BBQing it up....


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 20 2008, 03:39 AM~11650331
> *let me no were 2 go!!!! anyways we going 2 b n tri later. we n yaks BBQing it up....
> *


Mark you have already been there! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 20 2008, 03:39 AM~11650331
> *let me no were 2 go!!!!  :uh: :nono:   anyways we going 2 b n tri later. we n yaks BBQing it up....
> *


Your bbqing at 3:40 am WTF LOL


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

STREETSTARS DVD & UCE TRI-CITIES
PRESENTS
"HOP WHAT YOU BROUGHT III" & SHOW & SHINE

Location: 6520 Home Run Rd. Pasco, WA 99301

Directions: From I-182 take Road 68 exit, go right out Rodeo, 
right onto Convention Place, left on Homerun Road.

http://www.pasco-wa.gov/PreviewMap/SoftballComplex
CAR CLUBS

LOWCOS- spokane & yakima
UCE- tri-cites & portland
SHOWTIME- seattle
LOCAL PRIDE- yakima
CONTAGIOUS- yakima
NEW FRIENDS- tri-cities
ROLLERZ ONLY- seattle & yakima
BOULEVARD- seattle
HOMIEZ ONLY- yakima

HOPPING

BIG MIKE UCE PORTLAND-............single pump 84 CUTLASS
GARY SHOWTIME SEATTLE-...........single pump 87 CUTLASS
GARY SHOWTIME SEATTLE-...........double pump 86 REGAL
LAMAR FULL HOUSE SEATTLE-........single pump 86 EL CAMINO 
SANTOS SHOWTIME SEATTLE-.......double pump 76 REGAL
MARK LOWCOS SPOKANE-.............single pump 84 MALIBU
SKELETOR SPOKANE-....................double pump 84 CAPRICE
DIAMOND MIKE JENDAS PORTLAND- single pump 86 MINI SUV
BIG TONY SHOWTIME SEATTLE-.....double pump 98 TOWN CAR
SHANE LAY LOW SEATTLE-.............single pump 87 EL CAMINO
RAY ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA-..........single pump 98 TOWN CAR
FERNANDO LOWCOS YAKIMA-.........single pump 84 MINI TRUCK
SAVAGELOC24 SEATTLE-................single pump 86 REGAL
IAN LOWCOS SPOKANE-.................double pump 94 TOWN CAR
GRUMPY LOWCOS SPOKANE-..........single pump 64 IMPALA
DARRIN BOULEVARD SEATTLE-.......extreme double pump 87 WAGON
NICK BOULEVARD SEATTLE-...........extreme double pump 84 MONTE CARLO
JR GOODFELLAS SEATTLE-..............double pump 87 MONTE CARLO
GERA PORTLAND-...........................single pump 84 CUTLASS
JOSE PORTLAND-............................single pump 79 MONTE CARLO
VAL ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA-...........single pump 79 MONTE CARLO
JESSE ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA-........single pump 79 MONTE CARLO
PATO YAKIMA-................................single pump 87 MONTE CARLO
KILLA INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND........something sick
ALEX PORTLAND...................single pump 90 BROUGHAM
ADRIAN UCE PORTLAND...................single pump 87 CUTLASS



FREE BBQ PROVIDED BY UCE CAR CLUB TRI-CITIES, THANK YOU HOMIES VERY MUCH
DJ MUSIC PROVIDED BY RUFFCUT TRI-CITIES, THANK YOU HOMIE
AFTER SHOW DINNER/PARTY @ CINCO DE MAYO RESTAURANT
AFTER PARTY PUT ON BY NEW FRIENDS CAR CLUB @ CLUB PARADISE
This is a family event, with a play area for the kids including a water feature for them to get wet. 
PLEASE EVERYONE BRING SOME SCHOOL SUPPLIES, THEY WILL BE DONATED TO THE PASCO SCHOOL DISTRICT, 
WE CAN DO A GREAT THING IF WE ALL PITCH IN
GATES OPEN @ 8AM FOOD STARTS AT NOON, HOPPING STARTS AS SOON AS SOMEONE WANTS TO GET DOWN.

Gunna be a good fun day for the NW see you all in a few hours


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

we on our way! :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 20 2008, 03:52 AM~11650345
> *Your bbqing at 3:40 am WTF LOL
> *


tone thats how we do this.. and I'm up ready 2 kick it again. we Q~d it up then we hit the club, then we Q~d it up again.... all our bitchs didn't make it back 2 the spot cause the drunkest foo was given directions. doing BAD.COM..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 20 2008, 03:49 AM~11650340
> *Mark you have already been there! :biggrin:
> *


Dammm like that..


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

fucken weather :angry:


----------



## Bigg Cheese 509 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 20 2008, 08:32 AM~11650888
> *fucken weather :angry:
> *


Is it raining up there now? Im in Yaks and it rained last night looked like it was headed towards tri-cities.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 20 2008, 08:12 AM~11650830
> *Dammm like that..
> *


You got it like that just don't let your girlfriend find out! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Cheese 509_@Sep 20 2008, 09:13 AM~11651005
> *Is it raining up there now? Im in Yaks and it rained last night looked like it was headed towards tri-cities.
> *


Not raining looks like its clearing up


----------



## JoseT. (Jun 8, 2008)

if it starts to rain will it be cancelled??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoseT._@Sep 20 2008, 11:09 AM~11651562
> *if it starts to rain will it be cancelled??
> *


No wtf for its washinGton that what its does here its rains and we LOWRIDE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 20 2008, 08:07 AM~11650816
> *tone thats how we do this.. and I'm up ready 2 kick it again. we Q~d it up then we hit the club, then we Q~d it up again.... all our bitchs  didn't make it back 2 the spot cause the drunkest foo was given directions.  doing BAD.COM..
> *


DO YOUR THING JOESAPHIEN


----------



## JoseT. (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 20 2008, 10:26 AM~11651650
> *No wtf for its washinGton that what its does here its rains and we LOWRIDE
> *


sweet!! ill be there then..


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

Fucken got sick as hell flu or someting, you all be safe on the road 
hope it don't rain but if it do fuck it you will all be to gether and yhats what it's all about!
whats up Nick all coo. :420:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

GREAT DAY IN THE NW FOR LOWRIDING LETS MAKE NEXT YEAR EVEN BETTER


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOW WAS THE TURN OUT?? PICS ? INCHES ??


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

it was a ok turn out..the weather fucked it up but all in all it was koo.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I had a good ass time. Chillin, directing traffic, eating, watchin the hop, and hanging with all you *******.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 20 2008, 05:07 PM~11653403
> *I had a good ass time.  Chillin, directing traffic, eating, watchin the hop, and hanging with all you *******.
> *


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

i bet all the soccer moms were real happy with u tellin them where to park


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

MAN WHAT HAPPEN TO ALL THE PEOPLE ON THE LIST THAT SAID THEY WE'ER DOWN TO SHOW UP....................

STREETSTARS DVD & UCE TRI-CITIES
PRESENTS
"HOP WHAT YOU BROUGHT III" & SHOW & SHINE

Location: 6520 Home Run Rd. Pasco, WA 99301

Directions: From I-182 take Road 68 exit, go right out Rodeo, 
right onto Convention Place, left on Homerun Road.

http://www.pasco-wa.gov/PreviewMap/SoftballComplex
CAR CLUBS

LOWCOS- spokane & yakima
UCE- tri-cites & portland
SHOWTIME- seattle
LOCAL PRIDE- yakima
CONTAGIOUS- yakima
NEW FRIENDS- tri-cities
ROLLERZ ONLY- seattle & yakima
BOULEVARD- seattle
HOMIEZ ONLY- yakima

HOPPING

BIG MIKE UCE PORTLAND-............single pump 84 CUTLASS
GARY SHOWTIME SEATTLE-...........single pump 87 CUTLASS
GARY SHOWTIME SEATTLE-...........double pump 86 REGAL
LAMAR FULL HOUSE SEATTLE-........single pump 86 EL CAMINO 
SANTOS SHOWTIME SEATTLE-.......double pump 76 REGAL
MARK LOWCOS SPOKANE-.............single pump 84 MALIBU
SKELETOR SPOKANE-....................double pump 84 CAPRICE
DIAMOND MIKE JENDAS PORTLAND- single pump 86 MINI SUV
BIG TONY SHOWTIME SEATTLE-.....double pump 98 TOWN CAR
SHANE LAY LOW SEATTLE-.............single pump 87 EL CAMINO
RAY ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA-..........single pump 98 TOWN CAR
FERNANDO LOWCOS YAKIMA-.........single pump 84 MINI TRUCK
SAVAGELOC24 SEATTLE-................single pump 86 REGAL
IAN LOWCOS SPOKANE-.................double pump 94 TOWN CAR
GRUMPY LOWCOS SPOKANE-..........single pump 64 IMPALA
DARRIN BOULEVARD SEATTLE-.......extreme double pump 87 WAGON
NICK BOULEVARD SEATTLE-...........extreme double pump 84 MONTE CARLO
JR GOODFELLAS SEATTLE-..............double pump 87 MONTE CARLO
GERA PORTLAND-...........................single pump 84 CUTLASS
JOSE PORTLAND-............................single pump 79 MONTE CARLO
VAL ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA-...........single pump 79 MONTE CARLO
JESSE ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA-........single pump 79 MONTE CARLO
PATO YAKIMA-................................single pump 87 MONTE CARLO
KILLA INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND........something sick
ALEX PORTLAND...................single pump 90 BROUGHAM
ADRIAN UCE PORTLAND...................single pump 87 CUTLASS


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

pic's anybody I had to work and couldn't make it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Sep 20 2008, 06:18 PM~11653471
> *MAN WHAT HAPPEN TO ALL THE PEOPLE ON THE LIST THAT SAID THEY WE'ER DOWN TO SHOW UP....................
> *


x2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Sep 20 2008, 06:18 PM~11653471
> *MAN WHAT HAPPEN TO ALL THE PEOPLE ON THE LIST THAT SAID THEY WE'ER DOWN TO SHOW UP....................
> 
> STREETSTARS DVD & UCE TRI-CITIES
> ...


Thanks to all those who ACTUALLY SHOWED UP


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

So BigTony how did that hop go between Kyle and you?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 20 2008, 06:33 PM~11653532
> *So BigTony how did that hop go between Kyle and you?
> *


I BEAT HIS CHIPPEN ASS OF COARSE    AFTER BIG MIKES SINGLE PUMP CUTLASS GOT HIM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 20 2008, 07:35 PM~11653542
> *I BEAT HIS CHIPPEN ASS OF COARSE       AFTER BIG MIKES SINGLE PUMP CUTLASS GOT HIM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Where the fuck was everybody?????????????????? Scared of water?????????


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

pic's????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 06:45 PM~11653611
> *Where the fuck was everybody?????????????????? Scared of water?????????
> *


Didn't even end up raining... just real cloudy.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

i got pics jus give me a min


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Sep 20 2008, 06:55 PM~11653677
> *i got pics jus give me a min
> *


Fuckin hurry up.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 20 2008, 07:33 PM~11653532
> *So BigTony how did that hop go between Kyle and you?
> *


Is this Kyles sister??????


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 20 2008, 07:52 PM~11653657
> *Didn't even end up raining... just real cloudy.
> *


Ya it wasent to bad though


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 07:05 PM~11653769
> *Ya it wasent to bad though
> *


I didn't mind it at all... better then 100 degrees and shit.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 20 2008, 08:06 PM~11653780
> *I didn't mind it at all... better then 100 degrees and shit.
> *


If the wind wasent blowing it would have been great.


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

ANY BUMPER PIC'S???????????????????????? HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 07:08 PM~11653805
> *If the wind wasent blowing it would have been great.
> *


Yeah. Can't be scared though... just make sure you're hopping into the wind. :cheesy:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 20 2008, 06:35 PM~11653542
> *I BEAT HIS CHIPPEN ASS OF COARSE       AFTER BIG MIKES SINGLE PUMP CUTLASS GOT HIM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam you and BigMike both beat him maybe my mom should buy him a real hopper and not these pices of shit cars!!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 07:04 PM~11653752
> *Is this Kyles sister??????
> *


Maybe who's this?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 20 2008, 08:11 PM~11653839
> *Dam you and BigMike both beat him maybe my mom should buy him a real hopper and not these pices of shit cars!!
> *


I thought you was his sister, I give kyle props at least he was on his switch.


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

EVEN WITH THE FUCKED UP WEATHER IT TURNED OUT OK YOU KNOW THE REALEST NORTHWEST LOWRIDERS WERE THERE PUTTING IT DOWN .....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 20 2008, 08:12 PM~11653848
> *Maybe who's this?
> *


509Rider


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 07:13 PM~11653859
> *509Rider
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry Kyle time to get a new car!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 20 2008, 08:13 PM~11653863
> *:0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 07:12 PM~11653850
> *I thought you was his sister, I give kyle props at least he was on his switch.
> *


Thats real talk


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 07:12 PM~11653850
> *I thought you was his sister, I give kyle props at least he was on his switch.
> *


I give him mad props to good job Kyle love ya! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 20 2008, 07:18 PM~11653901
> *Thats real talk
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

SEE EVERYBODY AT THE CLUB........ :cheesy:


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

BIG UPS TO EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED AND REPPED NOT ONLY THE 509 BUT THE WHOLE STATE, LOWCOS, NEW FRIENDS, SHOWTIME, BOULEVARD & LAST BUT NOT LEAST UCE PORTLAND............AND THE FATTEST MIDDLE FINGER TO ALL THOSE OTHER SO CALLED RIDERS WHO LIVE LESS THAN AN HOUR AWAY WHO COULDNT COME UP WIT ENOUGH GAS MONEY TO COME REP IN THIER OWN BACKYARD....THATS OK WE STILL HELD IT DOWN


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

nice cars, cool people, good food and music, with all that you cant loose, thanks to everyone who showed up, keepin it alive. Sorry Big Tony for not bringin the neighbor girl :biggrin: 

To all the people who sat at home whining about the weather and then wondering why shit is dying off and why it's not crackin anymore---your the reason!

next year will be bigger and better


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@Sep 20 2008, 06:35 PM~11654088
> *BIG UPS TO EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED AND REPPED NOT ONLY THE 509 BUT THE WHOLE STATE, LOWCOS, NEW FRIENDS, SHOWTIME, BOULEVARD & LAST BUT NOT LEAST UCE PORTLAND............AND THE FATTEST MIDDLE FINGER TO ALL THOSE OTHER SO CALLED RIDERS WHO LIVE LESS THAN AN HOUR AWAY WHO COULDNT COME UP WIT ENOUGH GAS MONEY TO COME REP IN THIER OWN BACKYARD....THATS OK WE STILL HELD IT DOWN
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

i agree wit u illville.and the lac was lookin tight


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 20 2008, 06:28 PM~11654002
> *SEE EVERYBODY AT THE CLUB........ :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Sep 20 2008, 06:37 PM~11654102
> *i agree wit u illville.and the lac was lookin tight
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

It was good chopping it up with the UCE fam as usual


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

"SEE ME IN THE PARKIN LOT DOIN MY THANG
LOVE TO SEE MY OL' SKOOL DANCE IN THE RAIN"--B-LEGIT :0


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

the reason why this event was a such a success, is because nobody brought their ego with them, no fighting or talkin shit, just good conversation, alot of good laughs with the people who enjoy this lowrider life


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Sep 20 2008, 08:48 PM~11654233
> *the reason why this event was a such a success, is because nobody brought their ego with them, no fighting or talkin shit, just good conversation, alot of good laughs with the people who enjoy this lowrider life
> *


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Sep 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11654233
> *the reason why this event was a such a success, is because nobody brought their ego with them, no fighting or talkin shit, just good conversation, alot of good laughs with the people who enjoy this lowrider life
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BluDmn (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Sep 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11654233
> *the reason why this event was a such a success, is because nobody brought their ego with them, no fighting or talkin shit, just good conversation, alot of good laughs with the people who enjoy this lowrider life
> *


Thats what its all about :biggrin:


----------



## BluDmn (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 20 2008, 07:13 PM~11653857
> *EVEN WITH THE FUCKED UP WEATHER IT TURNED OUT OK YOU KNOW THE REALEST  NORTHWEST LOWRIDERS  WERE THERE PUTTING IT DOWN .....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

hey bludmn did u get ur car running?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Sep 20 2008, 08:02 PM~11654376
> *hey bludmn did u get ur car running?
> *


Yeah, he drove it home.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 20 2008, 07:24 PM~11654534
> *Yeah, he drove it home.
> *


orale!


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

SUCH A UGLY ASS DAY, SUCH A BEAUTIFUL THANG! NORTHWEST AT ITS BEST...MANY TIMES, MANY YEARS MANY PEOPLE HAVE SAID" WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR".....NAW REALLY THO....FUCC ERRY WHERE ELSE THAT DONT GIVE THERE DEDICATION...WE BRINGIN THIS SHIT BAC, ONE BUMPER AT A TIME..I DONT WANNA SAY FUCC ERRYBODY THAT COULDNT AND WOULDNT HANG WITH THE COLD, BEING I KNOW HOW EXPENSIVE MEDICINE CAN BE....LMPAO...(SIKE).......NO EXCUSES, LAST STOP OF THE YEAR NEXT TO VEGAS....COLD AND ALL WAS A GREAT TIME, NO ATTITUDES NO DISRESPECTING, JUST PLAIN HOPPIN, AND HANGIN FUN, MINUS THE SUN!..GOOD LOOKING TO ALL CLUBS , FAMILIES AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THE SUPPORT,AND OF COURSE STREETSTARS FOR MAKING VIDEOS FOR THE WINTER CLOWNS THAT NEED MOTIVATION TO GET OF THE COUCH IN THE COLD!

SPEAKING FOR ALL OF LOWCOS C.C. WE LOVE YALL AND THIS GAME......CHEERS TO MANY MORE YEARS....

LOWCOS COMING HEAVY IN 09...BANK ON THAT!!!!!!!


:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE_@Sep 20 2008, 08:55 PM~11654724
> *SUCH A UGLY ASS DAY, SUCH A BEAUTIFUL THANG! NORTHWEST AT ITS BEST...MANY TIMES, MANY YEARS MANY PEOPLE HAVE SAID" WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR".....NAW REALLY THO....FUCC ERRY WHERE ELSE THAT DONT GIVE THERE DEDICATION...WE BRINGIN THIS SHIT BAC, ONE BUMPER AT A TIME..I DONT WANNA SAY FUCC ERRYBODY THAT COULDNT AND WOULDNT HANG WITH THE COLD, BEING I KNOW HOW EXPENSIVE MEDICINE CAN BE....LMPAO...(SIKE).......NO EXCUSES, LAST STOP OF THE YEAR NEXT TO VEGAS....COLD AND ALL WAS A GREAT TIME, NO ATTITUDES NO DISRESPECTING, JUST PLAIN HOPPIN, AND HANGIN FUN, MINUS THE SUN!..GOOD LOOKING TO ALL CLUBS , FAMILIES AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THE SUPPORT,AND OF COURSE STREETSTARS FOR MAKING VIDEOS FOR THE WINTER CLOWNS THAT NEED MOTIVATION TO GET OF THE COUCH IN THE COLD!
> 
> SPEAKING FOR ALL OF LOWCOS C.C. WE LOVE YALL AND THIS GAME......CHEERS TO MANY MORE YEARS....
> ...


x2 well said


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

its all about who loves this thang and who don't. we got members of our own club that can't break a sweat, but please believe, we gonna be on top in '09 . do this for the love of doin it, or stay home and cheerlead. we need riders on the front line. 2008 was a great year if you ask me. I appreciate all the time and effort all riders put into the year. Without the commitment, the game goes away.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Sep 20 2008, 07:35 PM~11654089
> *nice cars, cool people, good food and music, with all that you cant loose, thanks to everyone who showed up, keepin it alive. Sorry Big Tony for not bringin the neighbor girl  :biggrin:
> 
> To all the people who sat at home whining about the weather and then wondering why shit is dying off and why it's not crackin anymore---your the reason!
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Im usually not such and asshole but since longroof bullshited about all the women he was saposed to have at the bbg i decided to post up his baby pic


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks 2 all the homies that went 2 the club we had a great time kicking with everybody from different clubs thats how it should be @ are best in THE NORTHWEST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

more pics and videos


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Sep 21 2008, 10:26 AM~11657215
> *more pics and videos
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 03:56 AM~11656148
> *Im usually not such and asshole but since longroof bullshited about all the women he was saposed to have at the bbg i decided to post up his baby pic
> 
> 
> ...


u fat fingered the keyboard again.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 21 2008, 10:49 AM~11657326
> *u fat fingered the keyboard again.
> *


You jealous?????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 10:52 AM~11657340
> *You jealous?????
> *


why are you awake? erectile disfunction pills got you on a boner lasting more than 4 hours?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

All in all it was a pretty good year for us in 08 iwant to thank ea and everyone who did they part to keep the "LIFESTYLE" going up here its not going anywhere anytime soon as long as we have more great event like we did this year to me it dont matter what car club you in or if you not even in one its the personallity of the person that make the club and the car and themself its not the club that make the person we all out here doing the same thing just and LOVING EVERY MINUTE OF IT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 21 2008, 10:59 AM~11657363
> *why are you awake? erectile disfunction pills got you on a boner lasting more than 4 hours?
> *


I dont need them but if for some odd reason i do i know you have experience with them and i know where to find them


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 21 2008, 08:23 AM~11656565
> *thanks 2 all the homies that went 2 the club we had a great time kicking with everybody from different clubs thats how it should be @ are best in THE NORTHWEST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


8:23 AM ???
Wtf !!! You already know we kicked it till 5 in the morning :biggrin: :biggrin: 
We missed you guys when you left,  get @ me later


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 21 2008, 01:42 AM~11656034
> *x2 well said
> *


WTF happened to you sweet cheeks :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 21 2008, 01:42 AM~11656034
> *x2 well said
> *


Marks girlfriend has him on lock down he's not aloud to do anything that's what happened to him!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 12:30 PM~11657543
> *Marks girlfriend has him on lock down he's not aloud to do anything that's what happened to him!
> *


Why you got to put him on blast like that?? :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 11:30 AM~11657543
> *Marks girlfriend has him on lock down he's not aloud to do anything that's what happened to him!
> *


99linkers is NOT MARK its joey aka bigshow see you at the 205 tonight 4-11 right


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 12:32 PM~11657557
> *99linkers is NOT MARK its  joey aka bigshow
> *


lol


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

your right sorry still drunk


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 11:32 AM~11657557
> *99linkers is NOT MARK its  joey aka bigshow see you at the 205 tonight 4-11 right
> *


I will see at there! You better cum :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 12:35 PM~11657574
> *I will see at there! You better cum :cheesy:
> *


You might have to help lol


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 21 2008, 11:32 AM~11657556
> *Why you got to put him on blast like that?? :0
> *


It's TRUE he has a crazy one :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 11:35 AM~11657574
> *I will see at there! You better cum :cheesy:
> *


FUCK NO you got a man and kidsssssssss im done with this convrsasion


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 21 2008, 11:37 AM~11657583
> *You might have to help lol
> *


HaHaHa :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 12:39 PM~11657593
> *FUCK NO you got a man and kidsssssssss im done with this convrsasion
> *


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

hey keep it PG13 on here big t :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 11:39 AM~11657593
> *FUCK NO you got a man and kidsssssssss im done with this convrsasion
> *


Your so funny im done talking about it you said that you were going to see me at the 205


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 11:41 AM~11657607
> *Your so funny im done talking about it you said that you were going to see me at the 205
> *


I was joking cause you told jr you worked there but i decided im not going to portland today maybe the hext time i get down there i might come see ya naked but not today


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 11:39 AM~11657593
> *FUCK NO you got a man and kidsssssssss im done with this convrsasion
> *


No man down in the 503 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 11:46 AM~11657631
> *No man down in the 503 :biggrin:
> *


What since last night you moved out and broke up with him WTF??? :uh:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 21 2008, 11:40 AM~11657599
> *hey keep it PG13 on here big t :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


BigTony can't keep anything PG


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 12:47 PM~11657641
> *What since last night you moved out and broke up with him WTF??? :uh:
> *


Just remember that tat you got and it will all make sense


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 11:47 AM~11657641
> *What since last night you moved out and broke up with him WTF??? :uh:
> *


WTF! Your trippin no man single and ready to do whatever :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 21 2008, 11:49 AM~11657652
> *Just remember that tat you got and it will all make sense
> *


YOUR CRAZY!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 21 2008, 11:49 AM~11657652
> *Just remember that tat you got and it will all make sense
> *










enough said true story real talk LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 11:50 AM~11657660
> *WTF! Your trippin no man single and ready to do whatever :biggrin:
> *


Ya sure ok


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 12:53 PM~11657672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 11:53 AM~11657672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! Not the never trust a bitch tattoo that shit is cute! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 11:59 AM~11657696
> *OMG! Not the never trust a bitch tattoo that shit is cute! :biggrin:
> *


Its ribbed for her pleasure too


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

man this is like a soap opera lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 12:52 PM~11657662
> *YOUR CRAZY!!
> *


Not really, I just speak the truth


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 21 2008, 12:04 PM~11657726
> *man this is like a soap opera lol
> *


Sucks but sometimes it is DAYS OF OUR NW around here LOL


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 12:03 PM~11657718
> *Its ribbed for her pleasure too
> *


Thats what i have heard!


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 12:03 PM~11657718
> *Its ribbed for her pleasure too
> *


LAUGH MY PIMPING ASS OFF~

100 POINT SPREAD TO BIGTONY FOR THE RIBBED FOR HER PLEASURE...

STILL LAUGHIN OUT LOUD....

:worship: :worship: :worship: :yes:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 03:56 AM~11656148
> *Im usually not such and asshole but since longroof bullshited about all the women he was saposed to have at the bbg i decided to post up his baby pic
> 
> 
> ...


Tight.


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry to bigtony for flaking out on him and not kicking it last night i didnt get permission :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 12:22 PM~11657789
> *Thats what i have heard!
> *


YA YA YA i tried to show you in yakima but you was acting all bitchy and shit so i cut your ass off


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Sep 21 2008, 01:27 PM~11658126
> *Sorry to bigtony for flaking out on him and not kicking it last night i didnt get permission :biggrin:
> *


Ya next time ill ask your wife in advance if you can come out and play  :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Sep 21 2008, 01:27 PM~11658126
> *Sorry to bigtony for flaking out on him and not kicking it last night i didnt get permission :biggrin:
> *


Sissy.


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

THANX FOR HAVING THIS EVENT UCE,NEW FRIENDS, AND STREETSTARS!! ITS REAL COOL TO SEE EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT AND SHOWED SUPPORT!! LOWCOS FROM SPOKANE THAT'S WHY I'M REPRESETING IN THE YAKS CAUSE YOU GUYS ALWAYS COME OUT REAL HARD CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR!! :thumbsup: SHOWTIME THANKS ALOT FOR LEADING THE WAY IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ALL YOUR SUPPORT MEANS ALOT TO US SO THANKS FROM THE LOWCOS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 01:30 PM~11658139
> *YA YA YA i tried to show you in yakima but you was acting all bitchy and shit so i cut your ass off
> *


WOW there BigTony I don't know what to say! :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 09:45 AM~11657309
> *
> *



well where are they we gettin ready for 09 yesterday


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Sep 21 2008, 12:27 PM~11658126
> *Sorry to bigtony for flaking out on him and not kicking it last night i didnt get permission :biggrin:
> *


you need to grow some of these


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Sep 21 2008, 02:11 PM~11658352
> *you need to grow some of these
> 
> 
> ...


OMG what the FUCK!! :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 11:04 AM~11657400
> *I dont need them but if for some odd reason i do i know you have experience with them and i know where to find them
> *


3 FOR 20


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 03:30 PM~11658428
> *OMG what the FUCK!! :uh:
> *


Dont act like you aint seen a few nutsacks in your time. :0


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

wow ok lets talk about the cars again! and big tony just say no shes the crazy bitch!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Sep 21 2008, 06:48 PM~11659506
> *wow ok lets talk about the cars again! and big tony just say no shes the crazy bitch!
> *


lol real talk


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

ANY PLAN'S FOR NEXT YEAR??????????? I SHOULD HAVE MY REGAL HOPPIN BY THEN.. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Buy the way Mark malibu was getting up good, nice job on the switch


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 21 2008, 02:43 PM~11658483
> *3 FOR 20
> *


You must buy in BULK LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 01:49 PM~11658246
> *WOW there BigTony I don't know what to say! :0
> *


You act like im not telling the truth WTF


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Sep 21 2008, 11:23 AM~11657500
> *WTF happened to you sweet cheeks :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


dog I had 2 roll, and take care of some shit. but ya I was talking 2 jesse and next year we got 2 team up and have a Big ass BBQ or something.. I'll get with u I got some ideas!!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

looks like it was a blast I missed out again


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Sep 21 2008, 05:15 PM~11659692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where was oregon at??????i guess they only needed 1 car from the 503 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Sep 21 2008, 05:48 PM~11659506
> *wow ok lets talk about the cars again! and big tony just say no shes the crazy bitch!
> *


mark don't talk shit you know your girl is fucken crazy!!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 09:18 PM~11661440
> *You act like im not telling the truth WTF
> *


I know BigTony you cut me off!!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Sep 21 2008, 06:15 PM~11659692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow BigTony looks like is was getting up good!!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 10:09 PM~11662353
> *I know BigTony you cut me off!!
> *


take that bullshit to off topic. or get punked :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 10:10 PM~11662367
> *Wow BigTony looks like is was getting up good!!
> *


with big mike on the switch!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 21 2008, 11:13 PM~11662384
> *with big mike on the switch!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Ya he wanted to see what a HOT CAR  :biggrin: :biggrin: fealt like to hit so he got a little blue pill from grumpy and got my car up LOL


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2008, 10:15 PM~11662393
> *Ya he wanted to see what a HOT CAR   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  fealt like to hit so he got a little blue pill from grumpy and got my car up LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 21 2008, 11:12 PM~11662377
> *take that bullshit to off topic. or get punked :0  :biggrin:
> *


I will leave the dumb shit off this topic SORRY!!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 10:33 PM~11662494
> *I will leave the dumb shit off this topic SORRY!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 21 2008, 11:09 PM~11662353
> *I know BigTony you cut me off!!
> *


Come to seattle and put out for me and ill start talking to you again LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Sep 21 2008, 06:23 PM~11659752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was tryin to steal some trophies. :0


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 21 2008, 03:48 PM~11658751
> *Dont act like you aint seen a few nutsacks in your time. :0
> *


Not some shit like that! :uh:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 21 2008, 11:12 PM~11662377
> *take that bullshit to off topic. or get punked :0  :biggrin:
> *


Remember BigTony no bullshit on this topic!Seattle shit you know how to get a hold of me hit me up you know the number!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 22 2008, 03:03 AM~11662860
> *Remember BigTony no bullshit on this topic!You know how to get a hold of me hit me up you know the number!! :biggrin:
> *


I repeat "Come to seattle and put out for me and ill start talking to you again LOL" and no i dont i erased it out of my phone sun night in yakima remember but i saved your moms :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:05 AM~11662863
> *I repeat "Come to seattle and put out for me and ill start talking to you again LOL" and no i dont i erased it out of my phone sun night in yakima remember but i saved your moms :biggrin:
> *


What the FUCK my mom's number! :0


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 21 2008, 05:58 PM~11659583
> *Buy the way Mark malibu was getting up good, nice job on the switch
> *


thanks man


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 02:05 AM~11662863
> *I repeat "Come to seattle and put out for me and ill start talking to you again LOL" and no i dont i erased it out of my phone sun night in yakima remember but i saved your moms :biggrin:
> *


i have it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Sep 21 2008, 10:53 PM~11662248
> *looks like it was a blast I missed out again
> *


it was cooo man my shit will b worked on over the winter should b done by spring, ur car is looking good 2. we got 2 get these hopper out..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 22 2008, 04:09 AM~11662868
> *:0
> What the FUCK my mom's number! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

more pic?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> Shut up big nose little dick nick wanna talk some shit when u know someone on the highway fuckin cock bite see your ass tomorrow bring my money fool


*I gave you my 20 bucks now send my valve stems FAT BOY!
*



> I had a good ass time. Chillin, directing traffic, eating, watchin the hop, and hanging with all you *******.


*Thanks for all your help homie. :thumbsup: Your still fat. :biggrin: *



> I BEAT HIS CHIPPEN ASS OF COARSE  AFTER BIG MIKES SINGLE PUMP CUTLASS GOT HIM


*:0 He did good though, matter fact he did good all year, showing up to shit bringing cars out, hats off to Gumby. :biggrin: *



>


*Hats off to BIG MIKE for making the drive! This not the first time he crossed that line this year either or any year, hes been to many, many Wash shows, thanks for kicking it with us Mike Wash has love for ya homie.* 



>


*It was good to see this guy out there having fun, it had been a while since he hopped this car and its still on the bumper, thanks for coming out BIGG BOSS.*



>


*Mark on the left and Nick on the right. Marks car did really good just a few more inches and its on the bumper, thanks for coming Mark.

Thanks for making the trip Nick your car is crazy, thanks man hope you had a good time.
*



> Dam you and BigMike both beat him maybe my mom should buy him a real hopper and not these pices of shit cars!!


:0 




> EVEN WITH THE FUCKED UP WEATHER IT TURNED OUT OK YOU KNOW *THE REALEST NORTHWEST LOWRIDERS WERE THERE PUTTING IT DOWN* .....


Truth



>


*Nick on the left Lamar on the right. Thanks for coming Lamar, his car wasnt even done yet but he said fucked it im gonna show up! and the car did good he even stayed the night and tried some gas hopping in Yakima.*




>


*Thats Darrin, thanks for coming man I hope you guys had a good time. Darrin got a big ass ticket before getting there and still showed up to have a good time.*



>


*Big Mike is such a rider he blew his tranny on the way home and said fuck it "I had a good time, and I love this game" *



> nice cars, cool people, good food and music, with all that you cant loose, thanks to everyone who showed up, keepin it alive. Sorry Big Tony for not bringin the neighbor girl
> 
> To all the people who sat at home whining about the weather and then wondering why shit is dying off and why it's not crackin anymore---your the reason!
> 
> next year will be bigger and better


*Yup!*




> the reason why this event was a such a success, is because nobody brought their ego with them, no fighting or talkin shit, just good conversation, alot of good laughs with the people who enjoy this lowrider life


*Yup again.*


> SUCH A UGLY ASS DAY, SUCH A BEAUTIFUL THANG! NORTHWEST AT ITS BEST...MANY TIMES, MANY YEARS MANY PEOPLE HAVE SAID" WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR".....NAW REALLY THO....FUCC ERRY WHERE ELSE THAT DONT GIVE THERE DEDICATION...WE BRINGIN THIS SHIT BAC, ONE BUMPER AT A TIME..I DONT WANNA SAY FUCC ERRYBODY THAT COULDNT AND WOULDNT HANG WITH THE COLD, BEING I KNOW HOW EXPENSIVE MEDICINE CAN BE....LMPAO...(SIKE).......NO EXCUSES, LAST STOP OF THE YEAR NEXT TO VEGAS....COLD AND ALL WAS A GREAT TIME, NO ATTITUDES NO DISRESPECTING, JUST PLAIN HOPPIN, AND HANGIN FUN, MINUS THE SUN!..GOOD LOOKING TO ALL CLUBS , FAMILIES AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THE SUPPORT,AND OF COURSE STREETSTARS FOR MAKING VIDEOS FOR THE WINTER CLOWNS THAT NEED MOTIVATION TO GET OF THE COUCH IN THE COLD!
> 
> SPEAKING FOR ALL OF LOWCOS C.C. WE LOVE YALL AND THIS GAME......CHEERS TO MANY MORE YEARS....
> 
> LOWCOS COMING HEAVY IN 09...BANK ON THAT!!!!!!!






> its all about who loves this thang and who don't. we got members of our own club that can't break a sweat, but please believe, we gonna be on top in '09 . do this for the love of doin it, or stay home and cheerlead. we need riders on the front line. 2008 was a great year if you ask me. I appreciate all the time and effort all riders put into the year. Without the commitment, the game goes away.


*Yes it was a great year, a lot of unity happened! *



> thanks 2 all the homies that went 2 the club we had a great time kicking with everybody from different clubs thats how it should be @ are best in THE NORTHWEST


*Nothin better than hanging with mothafuckas that love the shit you love!*



> All in all it was a pretty good year for us in 08 iwant to thank ea and everyone who did they part to keep the "LIFESTYLE" going up here its not going anywhere anytime soon as long as we have more great event like we did this year to me it dont matter what car club you in or if you not even in one its the personallity of the person that make the club and the car and themself its not the club that make the person we all out here doing the same thing just and LOVING EVERY MINUTE OF IT


*
Thank you to fat boy you a big part of this.*



> THANX FOR HAVING THIS EVENT UCE,NEW FRIENDS, AND STREETSTARS!! ITS REAL COOL TO SEE EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT AND SHOWED SUPPORT!! LOWCOS FROM SPOKANE THAT'S WHY I'M REPRESETING IN THE YAKS CAUSE YOU GUYS ALWAYS COME OUT REAL HARD CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR!! :thumbsup: SHOWTIME THANKS ALOT FOR LEADING THE WAY IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ALL YOUR SUPPORT MEANS ALOT TO US SO THANKS FROM THE LOWCOS !!!!!!!!!!


*Lowcos and Showtime, it was your year!*










> where was oregon at??????i guess they only needed 1 car from the 503 :biggrin:


*Single beating up a double lol*




> with big mike on the switch!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


*wow lol*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*First off, VERY SPECIAL THANKS TO UCE CAR CLUB FOR ALL YOUR HELP!*

Not only did they Sponsor this event and provide food for everyone, they did all the work before and after the show, Thank you. It was a real nice location and I'm down to do it again next year if you guys are....

Thank you to everyone that came, especially those that came from outta town, it was another good day for lowridng. 

Here were the winners of the "show" awards.

Best Paint- Big Simple New Friends car club
Best Trunk- Illville Uce car club
Best Engine Compartment- James Uce car club
Best Interior- Big Simple New Friends car club 
Best Under Carriage- Lowcos Customs Lowcos car club
Best Club Participation- New Friends car club





Here are the winners for "The Year Awards 2008"


Hopper of the Year 2008- Gary Showtime car club
Outstanding Commitment 2008- Lowcos car club
Streetstar of the Year 2008- Ray Rollerz Only car club
Special Recognition for 2008- Pigg
Lowrider of the Year 2008- Bobby Mac Showtime car club 
Lowrider car club of the Year 2008- Showtime car club


heres some pics of those Awards


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 02:06 PM~11666728
> *I gave you my 20 bucks now send my valve stems FAT BOY!
> Thanks for all your help homie.  :thumbsup:  Your still fat. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I got your valve stems somewhere ill fin dthem and send them out LOL and go back and highlight what you wrote fool so its easier for people to read thru all the quotes LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 02:21 PM~11666918
> *It was a real nice location and I'm down to do it again next year if you guys are....
> *


I'm down. :thumbsup: But get someone else to deal with the soccer moms. :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 02:53 PM~11667250
> *I'm down. :thumbsup:  But get someone else to deal with the soccer moms.  :thumbsdown:
> *


Some of them were hot fool.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 02:54 PM~11667263
> *Some of them were hot fool.
> *


That shit don't matter. They weren't in the mood to talk.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 02:56 PM~11667282
> *That shit don't matter.  They weren't in the mood to talk.
> *


Not to a pierced andy milonakis


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 02:59 PM~11667316
> *Not to a pierced andy milonakis
> *


Who are you referring to?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 02:59 PM~11667316
> *Not to a pierced andy milonakis
> *


I seen him talking to a whole table full of hot ladies at the club i was bought to snap a pic so no one could say pics or it didnt happen but he saw me and bolted from they table mid sentence LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:04 PM~11667361
> *I seen him talking to a whole table full of hot ladies at the club i was bought to snap a pic so no one could say pics or it didnt happen but he saw me and bolted from they table mid sentence LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Bullshit.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 03:06 PM~11667386
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Bullshit.
> *


Dont lie fool the look on your face was classic sorry for killing your boner LOL


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Andy Milonakis is FUCKIN hot! :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:08 PM~11667402
> *Dont lie fool the look on your face was classic sorry for killing your boner LOL
> *


Naw, I seen that chick you were talking to point at me and touch her nose...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:08 PM~11667402
> *Dont lie fool the look on your face was classic sorry for killing your boner LOL
> *


He was picking up there empty cups and wiping the table down.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 22 2008, 03:09 PM~11667414
> *Andy Milonakis is FUCKIN hot! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 22 2008, 03:09 PM~11667414
> *Andy Milonakis is FUCKIN hot! :biggrin:
> *


show us your bewbs.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 03:09 PM~11667425
> *He was picking up there empty cups and wiping the table down.
> *


 :|


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 03:11 PM~11667439
> *:|
> *


not your bewbs fool!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 03:09 PM~11667417
> *Naw, I seen that chick you were talking to point at me and touch her nose...
> *


Oh to tall she wanted to put the name to the face but i might have to switch to her room mate JUANITY cause JUANITY is into impalas like me LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:11 PM~11667444
> *Oh to tall she wanted to put the name to the face but i might have to switch to her room mate JUANITY cause JUANITY is into impalas like me LOL
> *


I'm so fuckin confused.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 22 2008, 03:09 PM~11667414
> *Andy Milonakis is FUCKIN hot! :biggrin:
> *


Cause he has MONEY??????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Juanity WTF some mothafucka named juan really wanted his daughter to have his name.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 03:12 PM~11667450
> *I'm so fuckin confused.
> *


The girl i nick named to tall JUANITY is her ROOM MATE :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

The chicks in the background.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:13 PM~11667462
> *The girl  i nick named to tall JUANITY is her ROOM MATE :biggrin:
> *


But why was "Juanity" pointing at me?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:13 PM~11667462
> *The girl  i nick named to tall JUANITY is her ROOM MATE :biggrin:
> *


the next girl FatTony gonna have blue balls for all year and ask everyone she know to hook him up with.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 03:14 PM~11667470
> *The chicks in the background.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they had ASS for days


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:16 PM~11667506
> *Yes they had ASS for days
> *


That one broad had titties for months.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 03:15 PM~11667495
> *the next girl FatTony gonna have blue balls for all year and ask everyone she know to hook him up with.
> *


Wife sex dont count as getting laid fool you need to play outside your sand box LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 03:15 PM~11667487
> *But why was "Juanity" pointing at me?
> *


No that was TO TALL id post a pic but she'd would get mad at me LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:18 PM~11667520
> *No that was TO TALL id post a pic but she'd would get mad at me LOL
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:17 PM~11667514
> *Wife sex dont count as getting laid fool you need to play outside your sand box LOL
> *


thats what you say cause you dont even get wife sex, or any sex for that fact


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Glad to see/hear you guys had a good turnout/time........


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

another topic bout tonys blue balls.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 22 2008, 03:22 PM~11667560
> *Glad to see/hear you guys had a good turnout/time........
> *


:thumbsup: What happened to you guys?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 03:22 PM~11667559
> *thats what you say cause you dont even get wife sex, or any sex for that fact
> *


I dont want sex from my EX wife and you dont know what or who i DO LOL i made more sex tapeS than you have STREETSTARS DVDS  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:24 PM~11667586
> *I dont want sex from my EX wife and you dont know what or who i DO LOL i made more sex tape than you have STREETSTARS DVDS   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


How you gonna do that if your dick cant be seen even if you were hanging upside down fat boy?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:24 PM~11667586
> *I dont want sex from my EX wife and you dont know what or who i DO LOL i made more sex tapeS than you have STREETSTARS DVDS   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think you'd have a harder time selling those. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 03:26 PM~11667601
> *How you gonna do that if your dick cant be seen even if you were hanging upside down fat boy?
> *


You tried that hard to see his dick?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 03:26 PM~11667601
> *How you gonna do that if your dick cant be seen even if you were hanging upside down fat boy?
> *


I told you about talking to your self on the internet again


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 03:26 PM~11667604
> *I think you'd have a harder time selling those. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


30 minutes of bitches barfing.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 03:27 PM~11667623
> *30 minutes of bitches barfing.
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 03:27 PM~11667623
> *30 minutes of bitches barfing.
> *


45 minutes fatboy even if i cut it short and made a 30 minute video, you would have came 3.5 times in your 30 minute porn 8 minute fucker


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 03:27 PM~11667614
> *You tried that hard to see his dick?
> *


fat virgins are united in this mothafucka!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 04:24 PM~11667585
> *:thumbsup:  What happened to you guys?
> *


Some of my homeboys said they were going????I work every saturday....


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 03:27 PM~11667623
> *30 minutes of bitches barfing.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:29 PM~11667632
> *H8R you pulled any hair and started any bar fights lately
> *


lol I knew that would get ya, bitches love getting there hair pulled.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 22 2008, 03:30 PM~11667649
> *:uh:
> *


theres that face you make again


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 03:30 PM~11667655
> *lol I knew that would get ya, bitches love getting there hair pulled.
> *


ya ya that was all PATRON and u know it you seen the hwy 167 action :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 03:24 PM~11667586
> *I dont want sex from my EX wife and you dont know what or who i DO LOL i made more sex tapeS than you have STREETSTARS DVDS   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


* :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
bwuahahbwuahhahaahahbwuhahhahaha
Awe man low blow........hahahahahahhaha*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

dont listen to this fool johnny only thing this fool have more than STREETSTARS dbds is restraining orders.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2008, 03:35 PM~11667708
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> bwuahahbwuahhahaahahbwuhahhahaha
> Awe man low blow........hahahahahahhaha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 02:30 PM~11667655
> *lol I knew that would get ya, bitches love getting there hair pulled.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *LilTom*, STR8RIDA

:wave: sup dog. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 22 2008, 03:57 PM~11667927
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


sup dog, you came to Wash 500 in gas, 300 at the club and 1500 in a tow bill home, and now you gonna get down again this weekend lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 03:14 PM~11668107
> *sup dog, you came to Wash 500 in gas, 300 at the club and 1500 in a tow bill home, and now you gonna get down again this weekend lol.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


DONTFORGET 2200 FOR THE TRANS THIS WEEK!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 22 2008, 04:18 PM~11668163
> *DONTFORGET 2200 FOR THE TRANS THIS WEEK!!!! :cheesy:
> *


wow and all you had to say was ''at least I had a good time" lol :thumbsup:


----------



## LilTom (May 23, 2008)

What up!!!!! what happened to you sat night? Gotta say much love out there in Tri. Thanks to UCE the dinner was great and the drinks were picked up, Even had Tone shootin patron!! We gonna have to do it again for sure. The show was solid. took me back to day when we didnt have sticks, just nose em up.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LilTom_@Sep 22 2008, 04:32 PM~11668305
> *What up!!!!! what happened to you sat night?  Gotta say much love out there in Tri.  Thanks to UCE the dinner was great and the drinks were picked up, Even had Tone shootin patron!! We gonna have to do it again for sure. The show was solid. took me back to day when we didnt have sticks, just nose em up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

whats up mike glad to see you made it home..... you need to get a chevy...like one of my boys told me ford circled the problem......
so i hear you get down in breaking :biggrin: .....


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Sep 22 2008, 03:35 PM~11668328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW SORRY DONT REMEMBER :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 22 2008, 04:36 PM~11668348
> *WOW SORRY DONT REMEMBER :0
> *


lol I do, you do a mean Jiro :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LilTom (May 23, 2008)

Out ther like Beat street lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LilTom_@Sep 22 2008, 04:41 PM~11668389
> *Out ther like Beat street  lol
> *


I say we get Big Mike and that Carlton Banks mothafucka Santos from Showtime, on the same dance floor. :0


----------



## LilTom (May 23, 2008)

Lol Breakin to Daddy Yankee.... :uh:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 03:46 PM~11668430
> *I say we get Big Mike and that Carlton Banks mothafucka Santos from Showtime, on the same dance floor. :0
> *


BRING HIS CAR TOO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LilTom+Sep 22 2008, 04:58 PM~11668564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 01:06 PM~11666728
> *
> I gave you my 20 bucks now send my valve stems FAT BOY!
> 
> ...







I LIKE THE REAR END SET UP ON THAT MALIBU WAGON
hno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 22 2008, 06:12 PM~11669353
> *I LIKE THE REAR END SET UP ON THAT MALIBU WAGON
> hno:
> *


Its for sale 5500. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 07:15 PM~11669377
> *Its for sale 5500. :biggrin:
> *


You got any cars you want to get rid of? G-body whore??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 22 2008, 06:19 PM~11669422
> *You got any cars you want to get rid of? G-body whore??
> *


no but I just picked up a clean ass coupe. :biggrin: what you looking for doode?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 07:21 PM~11669452
> *no but I just picked up a clean ass coupe. :biggrin:  what you looking for doode?
> *


looking for an ls for a friend


----------



## BluDmn (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Sep 20 2008, 08:02 PM~11654376
> *hey bludmn did u get ur car running?
> *


Yeah she is running again, she just wanted som attention :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I think I might actually come out with something next year. :0 :0 :dunno:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

ok nick we all came out for you! now do somthin for us sit in ur room for weekend and make us a dvd damn you! do it for big mikes tranny at least!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Sep 22 2008, 06:22 PM~11669461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I might actually come out with something next year. 
you got a better chance fixing your mini !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*THE PASCO SCHOOL DISTRICT WANTS TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THERE DONATIONS, WE DID SOMETHING GOOD MOTHAFUCKAS, PAT YO SELF ON THE BACK!*


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

i know u have pics nick


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I might actually come out with something next year.  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nice try long roof


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Sep 22 2008, 06:39 PM~11669669
> *i know u have pics nick
> *


i do dog, I'll post pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 06:39 PM~11669661
> *THE PASCO SCHOOL DISTRICT WANTS TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THERE DONATIONS, WE DID SOMETHING GOOD MOTHAFUCKAS, PAT YO SELF ON THE BACK!
> *


DONT LIE,,WE ALL KNOW YOU SUPLY YOUR KIDS WITH SCHOOL GOODS!! :biggrin: J/K HOMIE


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 22 2008, 06:37 PM~11669646
> *I think I might actually come out with something next year.
> you got a better chance fixing your mini  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Says the guy that hasn't had a car out longer then me.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 06:37 PM~11669636
> *Yea a bigger shirt size.
> *


Fuck that... I don't think they make them any bigger. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 22 2008, 06:44 PM~11669721
> *DONT LIE,,WE ALL KNOW YOU SUPLY YOUR KIDS WITH SCHOOL GOODS!! :biggrin: J/K HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: Whatever fool, I heard you doing a porn collection drive next.


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

Says the guy that hasn't had a car out longer then me. 

THANK'S TO THE F . B . I . PLAYA!!!!!!!!!!! BUT I'M BACK NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE JOB ON PICKING THE WINNERS!!  




> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 01:21 PM~11666918
> *First off, VERY SPECIAL THANKS TO UCE CAR CLUB FOR ALL YOUR HELP!
> 
> Not only did they Sponsor this event and provide food for everyone, they did all the work before and after the show, Thank you. It was a real nice location and I'm down to do it again next year if you guys are....
> ...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE PASCO HAD A GOOD HOPPERS TURN OUT!IM WONDER IF THERE WILL BE A WASHINGTON VS OREGON HOP OFF NEXT YEAR??SUP NICK DOWN TO MAKE IT POSSIBLE!!WE IN THE 503 ARE DOWN((AS LONG IS IN THE 503 AREA)) :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 22 2008, 06:48 PM~11669770
> *LOOKS LIKE PASCO HAD A GOOD HOPPERS TURN OUT!IM WONDER IF THERE WILL BE A WASHINGTON VS OREGON HOP OFF NEXT YEAR??SUP NICK DOWN TO MAKE IT POSSIBLE!!WE IN THE 503 ARE DOWN((AS LONG  IS IN THE 503 AREA)) :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Thats always the catch, how come?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 22 2008, 06:47 PM~11669762
> *THANK'S TO THE F . B . I .  PLAYA!!!!!!!!!!!  BUT I'M BACK NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 22 2008, 06:48 PM~11669770
> *LOOKS LIKE PASCO HAD A GOOD HOPPERS TURN OUT!IM WONDER IF THERE WILL BE A WASHINGTON VS OREGON HOP OFF NEXT YEAR??SUP NICK DOWN TO MAKE IT POSSIBLE!!WE IN THE 503 ARE DOWN((AS LONG  IS IN THE 503 AREA)) :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


i say ok but in spokane or moses! make u guys drive alittle


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

THAT'S RIGHT LONG ROOF I GOT A REGAL 85 FOR NEXT YEAR YOU SEEN IT... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Sep 22 2008, 06:51 PM~11669828
> *i say ok but in spokane or moses! make u guys drive alittle
> *


I think the same spot would be great. About 1 mile from my pad. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

WHAT'S GONNA BE THE FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 22 2008, 06:51 PM~11669838
> *THAT'S RIGHT LONG ROOF I GOT A REGAL 85 FOR NEXT YEAR YOU SEEN IT... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I remember a crazy guy following me around Richland in a hoopie the other day. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

TRI-TOWN IS GOOD SPOT , WA V OR SOUND'S CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZZY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Next year I have planned "Hop What You Brought IV" in Seattle area early in the year, if they support that then well go down there for there event, only fair.


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

I remember a crazy guy following me around Richland in a hoopie the other day.




LONG ROOF I WAS FOLLOWING YOU COUSE I THOUGHT YOUR SHIT WAS BROKIN
LOL LOL LOL :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 22 2008, 06:54 PM~11669879
> *TRI-TOWN IS GOOD SPOT , WA V OR SOUND'S CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZZY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hop what you brought 1 & 2 was just that, and it was crazy, many lowriders from oregon came, but many are not around any more, Big Mike was there every time though.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Long Roof, seven509, mhiggy911, LocalPridecc, Big Nate PE#1, STR8RIDA, FLYING CUTTY, lowlowjen, impalachris, djslim

:0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 22 2008, 06:57 PM~11669916
> *I remember a crazy guy following me around Richland in a hoopie the other day.
> LONG ROOF I WAS FOLLOWING YOU COUSE I THOUGHT YOUR SHIT WAS BROKIN
> LOL LOL LOL :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> *


Mazdas don't break.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 Damn good turn out Nick, props to all that came out couldnrt get my club in gear to do NOTHING!!!! this year


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 22 2008, 07:02 PM~11669983
> *:0 Damn good turn out Nick, props to all that came out couldnrt get my club in gear to do NOTHING!!!! this year
> *


Fuckin lamer.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 06:58 PM~11669936
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Long Roof, seven509, mhiggy911, LocalPridecc, Big Nate PE#1, STR8RIDA, FLYING CUTTY, lowlowjen, impalachris, djslim
> 
> ...


STREETSTARS MUTHA FUCKERS!!

 what is new Nick?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Sep 22 2008, 05:34 PM~11669592
> *ok nick we all came out for you! now do somthin for us sit in ur room for weekend and make us a dvd damn you! do it for big mikes tranny at least!
> *


IM ON HIM ABOUT A DVD. :biggrin: WITH SOME HOUSE CALLS ON THE COVER!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 22 2008, 07:09 PM~11670077
> *IM ON HIM ABOUT A DVD.  :biggrin: WITH SOME HOUSE CALLS ON THE COVER!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


ooh shit ! :biggrin: maybe next time we will have time to nose up. i know u wanted too! sorry about your truck that sucks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 22 2008, 07:02 PM~11669983
> *:0 Damn good turn out Nick, props to all that came out couldnrt get my club in gear to do NOTHING!!!! this year
> *


MOTHEA FUCKA where where you at you said you was gunna be in town all weekend??


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Sep 22 2008, 06:16 PM~11670149
> *ooh shit ! :biggrin:  maybe next time we will have time to nose up. i know u wanted too! sorry about your truck that sucks
> *


all good. WE WILL NEXT TIME I ONLY HAD 3 MOTORS WITH ME. U HAD THE CAR WORKING GOOD THE LAST TIME :thumbsup: ITS ALL ABOUT HANGING OUT AND HAVING GOOD TIMES.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 07:46 PM~11670582
> *MOTHEA FUCKA where where you at you said you was gunna be in town all weekend??
> *


DAAAM Tone i was............... :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 22 2008, 08:18 PM~11671044
> *DAAAM Tone i was............... :0
> *


Your town. :uh:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 08:26 PM~11671161
> *Your town. :uh:
> *



No your town :0 

Dont worry bout it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 22 2008, 08:38 PM~11671317
> *No your town :0
> 
> Dont worry bout it
> *


You was mia at the titty bar but you still have a bill there :biggrin: LOL pm me ALL the info and pics of the burban in your sig


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 22 2008, 09:01 PM~11671598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Sep 22 2008, 06:51 PM~11669828
> *i say ok but in spokane or moses! make u guys drive alittle
> *


x2, cause not 2 many 503ers come 2 wa there is a very few. so y should we support anything from 503 ares.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 06:57 PM~11669926
> *Hop what you brought 1 & 2 was just that, and it was crazy, many lowriders from oregon came, but many are not around any more, Big Mike was there every time though.
> *


dou you have any of that footage on video?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 23 2008, 12:59 AM~11673167
> *dou you have any of that footage on video?
> *


Vol. 1 & 2, good 'ol days with Grumpy and the big body, Big I and the green one, and Mike on all kinds of hoods.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 22 2008, 11:07 PM~11673022
> *x2, cause not 2 many 503ers come 2 wa there is a very few. so y should we support anything from 503 ares.
> *


YEAKS!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ANYTHING GOING ON SATURDAY AROUND SEATTLE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers+Sep 23 2008, 12:07 AM~11673022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 22 2008, 11:07 PM~11673022
> *x2, cause not 2 many 503ers come 2 wa there is a very few. so y should we support anything from 503 ares.
> *


NEXT YEAR WE ALL NEED TO STOP THIS OREGON VS WASHINGTON BULLSHIT AND ALL COME TOGETHER. I UNDER STAND WHAT YOUR SAYING BUT THIS SHIT NEEDS TO STOP. :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 23 2008, 01:05 PM~11676444
> *NEXT YEAR WE ALL NEED TO STOP THIS OREGON VS WASHINGTON BULLSHIT AND ALL COME TOGETHER. I UNDER STAND WHAT YOUR SAYING BUT THIS SHIT NEEDS TO STOP.  :uh:
> *


Yup No more Wash vs Oregon, we just need to support each other. I understand all of Oregon cant come to every show out here and all of Wash cant go to all Oregon shows, but we need to support some instead of none!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2008, 12:09 PM~11676468
> *Yup No more Wash vs Oreagon, we just need to support each other. I understand all of Oreagon cant come to every show out here and all of Wash cant go to all Oregon shows, but we need to support some instead of none!
> *


OREGON!!!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2008, 01:09 PM~11676468
> *Yup No more Wash vs Oreagon :0 , we just need to support each other. I understand all of Oreagon :0  cant come to every show out here and all of Wash cant go to all Oregon   shows, but we need to support some instead of none!
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Why you guys trying to make it seem like I misspelled Oregon?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2008, 01:09 PM~11676468
> *Yup No more Wash vs Oregon, we just need to support each other. I understand all of Oreagon cant come to every show out here and all of Wash cant go to all Oregon shows, but we need to support some instead of none!
> *


Cause you edited and didn't fix them all.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Shut up Fat Boy


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2008, 02:11 PM~11677108
> *Shut up Fat Boy
> *


What's up with those pics?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

THE SHIT Today, 01:05 PM | | Post #879 

Full Member

Posts: 182
Joined: Jan 2007
From: YOUR MOMMAS HOUSE
Car Club: WE THE BEST




QUOTE(99linkers @ Sep 22 2008, 11:07 PM) 
x2, cause not 2 many 503ers come 2 wa there is a very few. so y should we support anything from 503 ares. 


NEXT YEAR WE ALL NEED TO STOP THIS OREGON VS WASHINGTON BULLSHIT AND ALL COME TOGETHER. I UNDER STAND WHAT YOUR SAYING BUT THIS SHIT NEEDS TO STOP. 


--------------------

GAME OVER SON 




> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2008, 01:09 PM~11676468
> *Yup No more Wash vs Oregon, we just need to support each other. I understand all of Oregon cant come to every show out here and all of Wash cant go to all Oregon shows, but we need to support some instead of none!
> *


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXamillon


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

what's half way in between???????????????


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 08:40 PM~11671348
> *You was mia at the titty bar but you still have a bill there :biggrin:  LOL pm me ALL the info and pics of the burban in your sig
> *


PM sent i need to sell the damn thang!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WILL COUNT THE WASHINGTON HEADS THIS WEEKEND LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 23 2008, 07:31 PM~11680417
> *WILL COUNT THE WASHINGTON HEADS THIS WEEKEND LOL
> *


Whats going on this weekend??? are you refering to the battle bewtween only oregon guys thats a result of last weekends show in oregon???? if not what other planned event are we unaware of???


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I haven't heard of anything. :dunno:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 23 2008, 07:15 PM~11681016
> *Whats going on this weekend??? are you refering to the battle bewtween only oregon guys thats a result of last weekends show in oregon???? if not what other planned event are we unaware of???
> *



heard lynnwood at mondo's saturday 1 pm then the cheney staduim oct 4th.....that all i heard


dont know if they have any hops


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 23 2008, 07:15 PM~11681016
> *Whats going on this weekend??? are you refering to the battle bewtween only oregon guys thats a result of last weekends show in oregon???? if not what other planned event are we unaware of???
> *


it was a joke- and yes it was about Oregon hoppers

somewhere between st helens to hillsboro


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Sep 23 2008, 08:34 PM~11681274
> *heard lynnwood at mondo's saturday 1 pm then the cheney staduim oct 4th.....that all i heard
> dont know if they have any hops
> *


I knew that i meant in oregon since he was "WILL COUNT THE WASHINGTON HEADS THIS WEEKEND LOL"


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 23 2008, 07:46 PM~11681424
> *I knew  that i meant in oregon since he was "WILL COUNT THE WASHINGTON HEADS THIS WEEKEND LOL"
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Was a good event for all those that showed up


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 09:45 AM~11685417
> *:0
> *


  When you gunna be on this side so we can get the 04/09 in the 206 in the works


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Sep 24 2008, 11:43 AM~11686381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and stop booking shows on the same day as others :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 11:58 AM~11687054
> *Just let me know when we should get to work, you know I aint scared of teh freeway.
> 
> 
> ...


IM SPEEEEEEEEEEEEECHLESS :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 24 2008, 01:11 PM~11687208
> *IM SPEEEEEEEEEEEEECHLESS    :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911+Sep 22 2008, 06:39 PM~11669669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 24 2008, 01:24 PM~11687336
> *:dunno:
> *


Fuck off fat boy I been busy.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 01:27 PM~11687360
> *Fuck off fat boy I been busy.
> *


Busy suckin pee pee.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2008, 06:45 PM~11669743
> *:biggrin:  Whatever fool, I heard you doing a porn collection drive next.
> *


PORN??GOOD IDEA MAYBE YOU'LL GET YOU BUTT OUT HERE IF I GET YOU SOME PORN!! :biggrin: 
FOR REAL,,IS NOT THAT WE DONT WANNA GO TO WASHINGTON SHOWS,,WE HAD BEEN FOR THE PAST 12 OR SO YEARS,,BUT DAMN GAS ISNT ANY CHIPPER,,PLUS REMEMBER WE LIVE BY THE CHECK,,WE DONT HAVE OWN BUSSINESS NOR HAVE BIG CASH TO SPEND,,GOTTA PAY FOR THE KIDS!!,,NEXT YEAR IF SOME SHIT LIKE OR VS WA. HAPPENS,,AND HOPPING RULES ARE OK WITH EVERY ONE,,WE WILL BRING MOST OF THE HILLSBURRITO HOPPERS FOR SURE,,BUT WHAT GUARANTIES DO WE HAVE THAT THE PEEPS FROM WASHINGTON WILL SHOW UP TO THE WA. VS OREGON HOP IN THE 503???IM WORKING MY WAY TO DO SOME SHIT LIKE THIS LATE JULY AT DELTA PARK,,GOT ALREADY CONNECTIONS WITH MAJOR SPONSORS((CAR TOYS))IF YOUR DO YOUR STUFF IN SEATTLE,,WHAT DATE YOU HAVE ON MIND((REMEMBERS,,THERES LIKE 12 HOPPERS IN HILLSBURRITO ALONE))PLUS IM BUILDING ONE MY SELF!! :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 12:58 PM~11687054
> *Just let me know when we should get to work, you know I aint scared of teh freeway.
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE SOME PPL GOT THIS WA VS OREGON TOO SERIUS,,BUT THE TRUTH IS THE TRUTH,,OREGON DONT GO TO WASH,,CAUSE YOU GUYS DONT COME HERE!!AND NO BIG TONY IS NOT ME AGINST ME!!LETS FACE IT,,WE HAVE NOT ENOUGH INTEREST ON SUPPORTING EACHOTHER!EVEN OREGON PEEPS DONT SUPPORT OREGON,,SO WHOS GONNA MAKE THE FIRST MOVE??WHOS GOING WHERE FIRST? IS OREGON GOING TO WASHINGTON FIRST OR YOU PEEPS COMING DOWN HERE FIRST!!MOST OF THE REASONS IT HAS TO DO WITH THE HOPPING RULES,,SO LETS BE MORE FLEXIBLE AND TRY TO HAVE REVIEW THEM ONCE AGAIN!!ALSO IF POSSIBLE WHATS UP WITH SOME PAY OUT HELP??UNDERSTAND THAT SHIT IS EXPENSIVE AND SOME OF US HAVE TO RENT TRAILERS OR TOWING SERVICE!!IS NOT AN EXCUSE!!WE ARE WILLING TO MAKE THE FIRST MOVE IF THERES A SHOW CLOSER THAN THE 509 AREA LET JUST SAY IF CHEHALIS POOPS UP AGAIN!!THATS ABOUT A GREAT SPOT FOR A SHOW!!WE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT FOR MANY YEARS!!AND WE ARE WILLING TO DO IT AGAIN!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I think you on the right track Chingon. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Hard day at work for me today.


Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
BIG NICK Aug 2003 12,087 159 1.48% 
CadiRolo Mar 2006 4,749 133 1.24% 
louies90 Feb 2007 11,194 115 1.07% 
Gotti Apr 2004 28,780 96 0.90% 
79 cutty Sep 2005 4,906 77 0.72% 
KAKALAK Mar 2005 12,119 74 0.69% 
ricndaregal Oct 2003 12,814 69 0.64% 
El raider Aug 2005 19,830 68 0.63% 
MI 71 Aug 2004 4,567 65 0.61% 
RedDog Dec 2002 5,934 63 0.59%


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 07:40 PM~11690507
> *Hard day at work for me today.
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> ...


Whore


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 06:40 PM~11690507
> *Hard day at work for me today.
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> ...


Lamer.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

All that and you couldn't post pics of the hop... I see where your heart is at.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 24 2008, 02:32 PM~11688042
> *I SEE SOME PPL GOT THIS WA VS OREGON TOO SERIUS,,BUT THE TRUTH IS THE TRUTH,,OREGON DONT GO TO WASH,,CAUSE YOU GUYS DONT COME HERE!!AND NO BIG TONY IS NOT ME AGINST ME!!LETS FACE IT,,WE HAVE NOT ENOUGH INTEREST ON SUPPORTING EACHOTHER!EVEN OREGON PEEPS DONT SUPPORT OREGON,,SO WHOS GONNA MAKE THE FIRST MOVE??WHOS GOING  WHERE FIRST? IS OREGON GOING TO WASHINGTON FIRST OR YOU PEEPS COMING DOWN HERE FIRST!!MOST OF  THE REASONS IT HAS TO DO WITH THE HOPPING RULES,,SO LETS BE  MORE FLEXIBLE AND TRY TO  HAVE REVIEW THEM ONCE AGAIN!!ALSO IF POSSIBLE WHATS UP WITH SOME PAY OUT HELP??UNDERSTAND THAT SHIT IS EXPENSIVE AND SOME OF US HAVE TO RENT TRAILERS OR TOWING SERVICE!!IS NOT AN EXCUSE!!WE ARE WILLING TO MAKE THE FIRST MOVE IF  THERES A SHOW CLOSER THAN THE 509 AREA LET JUST SAY IF CHEHALIS POOPS UP AGAIN!!THATS ABOUT A GREAT SPOT FOR A SHOW!!WE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT FOR MANY YEARS!!AND WE ARE WILLING TO DO IT AGAIN!! :cheesy:
> *


This statement to me make sense and it doesn't because if you KNOW the rules and build your car OUTSIDE the rules wheres the complaint cause not saying yours but theres some of those car built outside the rules that are HEAVY AS FUCK that aint on the bumper there people still building cars inside the rules and arent on the bumper so if those who say they dont show because of the rules then fuck it dont show why the fuck should the show change their rules for them when they dont even show up to support it anyways??? Billy you been doing this for YEARS so you of all people know what it takes to keep doing it yes the shit is expensive as fuck just like alot of other lifestyles i feal people switched their interest off of lowrideing cause ill bet you money the people that used to drink every weekend or get high every weekend and lowride didnt give up on the first two


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 24 2008, 02:32 PM~11688042
> *I SEE SOME PPL GOT THIS WA VS OREGON TOO SERIUS,,BUT THE TRUTH IS THE TRUTH,,OREGON DONT GO TO WASH,,CAUSE YOU GUYS DONT COME HERE!!AND NO BIG TONY IS NOT ME AGINST ME!!LETS FACE IT,,WE HAVE NOT ENOUGH INTEREST ON SUPPORTING EACHOTHER!EVEN OREGON PEEPS DONT SUPPORT OREGON,,SO WHOS GONNA MAKE THE FIRST MOVE??WHOS GOING  WHERE FIRST? IS OREGON GOING TO WASHINGTON FIRST OR YOU PEEPS COMING DOWN HERE FIRST!!MOST OF  THE REASONS IT HAS TO DO WITH THE HOPPING RULES,,SO LETS BE  MORE FLEXIBLE AND TRY TO  HAVE REVIEW THEM ONCE AGAIN!!ALSO IF POSSIBLE WHATS UP WITH SOME PAY OUT HELP??UNDERSTAND THAT SHIT IS EXPENSIVE AND SOME OF US HAVE TO RENT TRAILERS OR TOWING SERVICE!!IS NOT AN EXCUSE!!WE ARE WILLING TO MAKE THE FIRST MOVE IF  THERES A SHOW CLOSER THAN THE 509 AREA LET JUST SAY IF CHEHALIS POOPS UP AGAIN!!THATS ABOUT A GREAT SPOT FOR A SHOW!!WE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT FOR MANY YEARS!!AND WE ARE WILLING TO DO IT AGAIN!! :cheesy:
> *


well bro some of this is true, but we all no what we r getting n2. lowriding ain't cheap.. i'm buliding a hopper that was soppose to b out this year but shit happens any way how many show did u and many 503 come to n the 509 or 206??? once my car is done i'll b out there price money or not and i ain't got my own bissness, and i'll do what i got 2.. to get where i need to 2 rep 4 W- A.. and that shit about the rules i don't care about them it should b nose up or shut the fuck up... free 4 all.. single aginst duble or duble aginst radical fuck it..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 24 2008, 08:15 PM~11691475
> *well bro some of this is true, but we all no what we r getting n2. lowriding ain't cheap.. i'm buliding a hopper that was soppose to b out this year but shit happens any way how many show did u and many 503  come to n the 509 or 206??? once my car is done i'll b out there price money or not and i ain't got my own bissness, and i'll do what i got 2.. to get where i need to 2 rep 4 W- A.. and that shit about the rules i don't care about them it should b nose up or shut the fuck up... free 4 all..  single aginst duble or duble aginst radical fuck it..
> *


You mean your ass against every buffett from the 206-509-503 LOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 09:29 PM~11691633
> *You mean your ass against every buffett from the 206-509-503 LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

i think the reaL DEAL IS THAT WA. SAID THEY WERE GOING TO PLACES AND SHOWED. WHEN EVERYBODY SAYS THEY R GOING AND THE PROMOTER MAKES CHANGES TO ACCOMODATE MORE, THEN THOSE PEOPLE DONT SHOW, THE PROMOTER GETS FUCKED. DON'T SAY U ARE COMING AND THEN HAVE LAST MINUTE BULLSHIT. I AM TIRED OF THAT. SCHEDULE YOUR LIFE OUT THE RIGHT WAY OR GET INTO KNITTING SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO LEAVE THE HOUSE.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 24 2008, 09:36 PM~11691723
> *i think the reaL DEAL IS THAT WA. SAID THEY WERE GOING TO PLACES AND SHOWED. WHEN EVERYBODY SAYS THEY R GOING AND THE PROMOTER MAKES CHANGES TO ACCOMODATE MORE, THEN THOSE PEOPLE DONT SHOW, THE PROMOTER GETS FUCKED. DON'T SAY U ARE COMING AND THEN HAVE LAST MINUTE BULLSHIT.  I AM TIRED OF THAT. SCHEDULE YOUR LIFE OUT THE RIGHT WAY OR GET INTO KNITTING SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO LEAVE THE HOUSE.
> *


lol


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

STREETSTARS better lookout, "Malibu Mark's" ol' lady already made a DVD from this weekend & it's pretty good ! I wonder if the "tooth" de'ville will be out b4 the next STREETSTARS video? :0 lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Sep 24 2008, 09:50 PM~11692619
> *STREETSTARS better lookout, "Malibu Mark's" ol' lady already made a DVD from this weekend & it's pretty good !  I wonder if the "tooth" de'ville will be out b4 the next STREETSTARS video? :0    lol  j/k  :biggrin:
> *


Whats the odds on that bet :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Sep 24 2008, 10:50 PM~11692619
> *STREETSTARS better lookout, "Malibu Mark's" ol' lady already made a DVD from this weekend & it's pretty good !  I wonder if the "tooth" de'ville will be out b4 the next STREETSTARS video? :0    lol  j/k  :biggrin:
> *


I dont want to see that home movie
:ugh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sheetstars??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 24 2008, 09:58 PM~11692688
> *I dont want to see that home movie AGAIN since i filmed it
> :ugh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:59 PM~11692702
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


lol I will tape some fucking


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 24 2008, 10:00 PM~11692714
> *lol I will tape some fucking
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 24 2008, 09:59 PM~11692697
> *Sheetstars??
> *


Skeetstars.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Where lowlowjen I know she got some HOME movies :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 08:29 PM~11691633
> *You mean your ass against every buffett from the 206-509-503 LOL
> *


fat boy thats y u got 20lb on me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 24 2008, 10:19 PM~11692910
> *fat boy thats y u got 20lb on me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Dont get all BIGSHOW on me now


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 09:56 PM~11692673
> *Whats the odds on that bet :biggrin:
> *


Um I don't know about that the odds of that! SLIM TO NONE


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 24 2008, 08:36 PM~11691723
> *i think the reaL DEAL IS THAT WA. SAID THEY WERE GOING TO PLACES AND SHOWED. WHEN EVERYBODY SAYS THEY R GOING AND THE PROMOTER MAKES CHANGES TO ACCOMODATE MORE, THEN THOSE PEOPLE DONT SHOW, THE PROMOTER GETS FUCKED. DON'T SAY U ARE COMING AND THEN HAVE LAST MINUTE BULLSHIT.  I AM TIRED OF THAT. SCHEDULE YOUR LIFE OUT THE RIGHT WAY OR GET INTO KNITTING SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO LEAVE THE HOUSE.
> *


x2 WA is doing good alot of it has to do n part of LOWCOS puting in work hella..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 24 2008, 10:22 PM~11692936
> *Um I don't know about that the odds of that are slim to none!!
> *


Dont talk bad about your former fuck buddy like that :angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 11:23 PM~11692952
> *Dont talk bad about your former fuck buddy like that :angry:
> *


lol


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:20 PM~11692921
> *Dont get all BIGSHOW on me now
> *


lol so r u going 2 pay a visit to this cat n tacoma or what..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

r u guys going 2 start ur days of our lives bull shit agin... :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 24 2008, 10:23 PM~11692960
> *lol so r u going 2 pay a visit to this cat n tacoma or what..
> *


Im not bringing my daughter around that bullshit


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:23 PM~11692952
> *Dont talk bad about your former fuck buddy like that :angry:
> *


I have no idea what you are talking about NOT my former FUCK!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 24 2008, 10:26 PM~11692998
> *I have no idea what you are talking about NOT my former FUCK!!
> *


Which personallity is this?? cause i know one of them was fucking tooth


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:26 PM~11692988
> *Im not bringing my daughter around that bullshit
> *


o ya i 4got.. brain fart my bad.... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 11:28 PM~11693010
> *Which personallity is this?? cause i know one of them was fucking tooth
> *


Real talk naw meen


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 24 2008, 10:15 PM~11692857
> *Where lowlowjen I know she got some HOME movies :biggrin:
> *


How do you know about my movies?Just joking you are fucking crazy no movies here


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:28 PM~11693010
> *Which personallity is this?? cause i know one of them was fucking tooth
> *


HaHa no tooth fucking here :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 24 2008, 10:30 PM~11693036
> *Real talk naw meen
> *


Not cool fucker


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 24 2008, 10:32 PM~11693058
> *HaHa no tooth fucking here :biggrin:
> *


Anymore he cut you off too HUH smart man


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 24 2008, 11:33 PM~11693072
> *Not cool fucker
> *


Its ok I know :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:35 PM~11693093
> *Anymore he cut you off too HUH smart man
> *


Nobody cut anybody off that shit never happend!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 24 2008, 11:36 PM~11693109
> *Nobody cut anybody off that shit never happend!
> *


Buttsecks??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 24 2008, 10:36 PM~11693109
> *Nobody cut anybody off that shit never happend!
> *


Its cool i dont think he'd admit it anyways :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 24 2008, 10:37 PM~11693116
> *Buttsecks??
> *


Not even that!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF is going on in here?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 24 2008, 11:30 PM~11693043
> *How do you know about my movies?Just joking you are fucking crazy no movies here
> *


I will pay you 5 bucks to do a double headed dildo movie.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:38 PM~11693121
> *Its cool i dont think he'd admit it anyways  :biggrin:
> *


Im shure bitch's would say the same shit about you. :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 24 2008, 11:43 PM~11693156
> *WTF is going on in here?
> *


Just fucking with jen


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 24 2008, 10:43 PM~11693161
> *I will pay you 5 bucks to do a double headed dildo movie.
> *


5 bucks no deal!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 24 2008, 10:44 PM~11693167
> *Just fucking with jen
> *


Is she hot? Newds?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 24 2008, 10:43 PM~11693164
> *Im shure bitch's would say the same shit about you. :uh:
> *


Maybe so but i could give fuck because fuck you and fuck a bitch







im dont responding and sugesst the rest of this websight stop giving this bitch the time of day and attention she is so obviously starved for when she needs to be giving her 4 kids some motherly attention


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 24 2008, 11:44 PM~11693172
> *5 bucks no deal!!
> *


5.01 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:48 PM~11693196
> *Maybe so  but i could give fuck because  fuck you and fuck a bitch
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with that too tall chick? Where's she from?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 24 2008, 10:50 PM~11693201
> *What's up with that too tall chick?  Where's she from?
> *


Your town LOL


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:48 PM~11693196
> *Maybe so  but i could give fuck because  fuck you and fuck a bitch
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have 4 kids so shut the fuck up. You talked shit about me so i gave it right back dont hate BIGT


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:51 PM~11693211
> *Your town LOL
> *


Well WTF?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 24 2008, 10:52 PM~11693214
> *Well WTF?
> *


Shes taken


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

So no more with the FUCKING drama shit!! :angry:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:53 PM~11693219
> *Shes taken
> *


By?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 24 2008, 10:57 PM~11693247
> *By?
> *


Juanita


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:59 PM~11693258
> *Juanita
> *


Who is that?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 24 2008, 11:01 PM~11693277
> *Who is that?
> *


To talls partner  they where both at the hop off/bbq and at the club that night


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 11:05 PM~11693289
> *To talls partner  they where both at the hop off/bbq and at the club that night
> *


Hmm... I guess I was too busy being alone at both.  
































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 24 2008, 11:08 PM~11693307
> *Hmm...  I guess I was too busy being alone at both.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Not true


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 11:14 PM~11693352
> *Not true
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 24 2008, 09:43 PM~11693156
> *WTF is going on in here?
> *


back to the bullshit!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 24 2008, 11:37 PM~11693486
> *back to the bullshit!
> *


Nope not on this topic!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Sep 20 2008, 07:11 PM~11653842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Opps LOL wtf did my wheel land on to do this?? LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 24 2008, 11:37 PM~11693486
> *back to the bullshit!
> *


Wheel killer







 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2008, 12:39 AM~11693497
> *Opps LOL wtf did my wheel land on to do this?? LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:40 PM~11693507
> *Wheel killer
> 
> 
> ...


who did that!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2008, 11:39 PM~11693497
> *Opps LOL wtf did my wheel land on to do this?? LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought you just popped the tire.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 25 2008, 12:59 AM~11693794
> *Yeah, I thought you just popped the tire.
> *


Nope fucked off the wheel im glad i had 5 matching spares at home LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Sep 24 2008, 09:50 PM~11692619
> *STREETSTARS better lookout, "Malibu Mark's" ol' lady already made a DVD from this weekend & it's pretty good !  I wonder if the "tooth" de'ville will be out b4 the next STREETSTARS video? :0    lol  j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Before tooth deville never, and next time I see marks girl Im gonna stab her in the neck!



> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Sep 24 2008, 09:58 PM~11692688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 25 2008, 09:52 AM~11695504
> *:0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  Before tooth deville never, and next time I see marks girl Im gonna stab her in the neck!
> :0  all 32 seconds of it?
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> ...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2008, 03:19 AM~11693945
> *Nope fucked off the wheel im glad i had 5 matching spares at home LOL
> *


Yeah yeah... you already said that at the hop. :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 25 2008, 12:56 PM~11697366
> *Yeah yeah... you already said that at the hop. :uh:
> *


Thats what you said about tackle boxs too until you face landed all of them  :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 25 2008, 09:52 AM~11695504
> *:0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  Before tooth deville never, and next time I see marks girl Im gonna stab her in the neck!
> :0  all 32 seconds of it?
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> ...


32 seconds? i was in you at least 35 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2008, 12:57 PM~11697382
> *Thats what you said about tackle boxs too until you face landed all of them   :biggrin:
> *


The ladies love it man...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Sep 25 2008, 12:59 PM~11697394
> *32 seconds? i was in you at least 35  :biggrin:
> *


No! and your wife don't got Lovely Nuts skate boarding on tape! :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 24 2008, 08:15 PM~11691475
> *well bro some of this is true, but we all no what we r getting n2. lowriding ain't cheap.. i'm buliding a hopper that was soppose to b out this year but shit happens any way how many show did u and many 503  come to n the 509 or 206??? once my car is done i'll b out there price money or not and i ain't got my own bissness, and i'll do what i got 2.. to get where i need to 2 rep 4 W- A.. and that shit about the rules i don't care about them it should b nose up or shut the fuck up... free 4 all..  single aginst duble or duble aginst radical fuck it..
> *


HONESTLY I DIDNT GO TO ANY YAKIMA OR MOSES LAKE SHOW THIS PAST YEAR,,I DONT HAVE A HOPPER AND WAS MORE INTO OLDIES VEHICLES,,AND THATS ONE OF THE REASONS IM BUILDING A HOPPER AGAIN!!SO THAT I CAN MAKE IT TO A SHOW HERE AND THERE AS MUCH AS I CAN,,IT SEEMS GAS IS GETTING CHEAPER,AND THERES PLENTY OF YOUNG CATS GETTING INTO THE HOPPING SCENE,SO I GUESS IF I BUILD A HOPPER I WILL BE YOUNG AGAIN!!ANY WAYS I DIDNT MEAN TO GET SOME PPL MAD WHEN I SAID WASH, VS OREGON,,IT WAS JUST A COMMENT,,BUT ALSO A GREAT IDEA TO GET ALL OF US MORE INVOLVED!!REALIZE THERES A LOTS OF KIDS OUT THERE ENJOYING THE LOWRIDER SCENARIO,AND FOR THEM I'LL GO THE EXTRA MILE,,MAY GET TOGETHER WITH THE HILLSBURRITO HOPPER ASSOCIATION!AND TRY TO MAKE THIS COMING YEAR A BETTER HOPPING YEAR FOR ALL OF US!!PEACE HOMIES :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 25 2008, 01:41 PM~11697911
> *HONESTLY I DIDNT GO TO ANY YAKIMA OR MOSES LAKE SHOW THIS PAST YEAR,,I DONT HAVE A HOPPER AND WAS MORE INTO OLDIES VEHICLES,,AND THATS ONE OF THE REASONS IM BUILDING A HOPPER AGAIN!!SO THAT I CAN MAKE IT TO A SHOW HERE  AND THERE AS MUCH AS I CAN,,IT SEEMS GAS IS GETTING CHEAPER,AND THERES PLENTY OF YOUNG CATS GETTING INTO THE HOPPING SCENE,SO I GUESS IF I BUILD A HOPPER I WILL BE YOUNG AGAIN!!ANY WAYS I DIDNT MEAN TO GET SOME PPL MAD WHEN I  SAID WASH, VS OREGON,,IT WAS JUST A COMMENT,,BUT ALSO A GREAT IDEA TO GET ALL OF US MORE INVOLVED!!REALIZE THERES A LOTS OF KIDS OUT THERE ENJOYING THE LOWRIDER SCENARIO,AND FOR THEM I'LL GO THE EXTRA MILE,,MAY GET TOGETHER WITH THE HILLSBURRITO HOPPER ASSOCIATION!AND TRY TO MAKE THIS COMING YEAR A BETTER  HOPPING YEAR FOR ALL OF US!!PEACE HOMIES :cheesy:
> *


Come and kick it man we all car people we like you for you not your hopper the person makes the car the car dont make the person them shows have bomb categorys too


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*HERE YOU GO BIG TONY. THAT MOTHER FUCKER WAS SWINGING*.  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 25 2008, 12:51 AM~11693212
> *I dont have 4 kids so shut the fuck up. You talked shit about me so i gave it right back dont hate BIGT
> *


* WHAT IS IT 5 OR R U JUST EXPECTING. I MEAN YOU HAVENT HAD A KID THIS YEAR SO ISN'T IT ABOUT TIME.*


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*WHO WANTS TO SEE PICS OF LOLOJEN?!!!!!*








IVE GOT MORE AND IT GETS BETTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 25 2008, 12:51 AM~11693212
> *I dont have 4 kids so shut the fuck up. You talked shit about me so i gave it right back dont hate BIGT
> *


*I THINK KC, JOE, TREVOR AND RICK MIGHT TELL A DIFFERENT STORY!!!*


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

what up 2low2rl.. what up with spocompton..


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*dont shoot the messanger! lol*


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> *WHO WANTS TO SEE PICS OF LOLOJEN?!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Sep 21 2008, 06:12 PM~11659674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


goodd looking lamar from full house the el co was swinging not done but he still took it out there.. a single serving doubles,look out next ur..


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

lmao! OWNED!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 25 2008, 07:16 PM~11701123
> *dont shoot the messanger! lol
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it muthafucka im hunting your ass down now :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 25 2008, 07:16 PM~11701123
> *dont shoot the messanger! lol
> 
> 
> ...


WHY IS SHE STRANGLING THOSE 2 INNOCENT LITTLE CATS W/THAT EVIL LOOK ON HER FACE?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 25 2008, 07:16 PM~11701123
> *dont shoot the messanger! lol
> 
> 
> ...


Pic your poison fool :angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

lol


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 25 2008, 06:29 PM~11700549
> *I THINK KC, JOE, TREVOR AND RICK MIGHT TELL A DIFFERENT STORY!!!
> *


You Fat Mother Fucker you think you no shit but all you need to do i shut you big fat fucking mouth go put a FUCKING CHEESE BURGER in it!!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 25 2008, 05:02 PM~11699804
> * WHAT IS IT 5 OR R U JUST EXPECTING. I MEAN YOU HAVENT HAD A KID THIS YEAR SO ISN'T IT ABOUT TIME.
> *


MOTHER FUCKER I HAVE 2 KIDS YOU FUCKIN DUMB ASS!!SO SHUT YOUR FAT FUCKEN ASS UP THANKS


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 25 2008, 06:29 PM~11700549
> *I THINK KC, JOE, TREVOR AND RICK MIGHT TELL A DIFFERENT STORY!!!
> *


Who the fuck is kc and trevor,Tyson your just fat and your mad that bitches only talk to you cus your pice of shit ride nobody likes you your fat and you look just like your grama!! The only problem I have with you is you talk alot of shit and you have bigger boobies than me! But I like the pic those are soooo old it does not even look like me anymore!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 25 2008, 06:27 PM~11700519
> *WHO WANTS TO SEE PICS OF LOLOJEN?!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hit that. :dunno:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 25 2008, 04:00 PM~11699789
> *HERE YOU GO BIG TONY. THAT MOTHER FUCKER WAS SWINGING.   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


wow cant show the oregon car :angry:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 25 2008, 10:50 PM~11703335
> *wow cant show the oregon car :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :nosad:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 25 2008, 10:50 PM~11703334
> *I'd hit that.  :dunno:
> *


That was me like 10 years ago I will post a new one in the next day!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 25 2008, 10:54 PM~11703379
> *That was me like 10 years ago I will post a new one in the next day!!
> *


Just PM me your number.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Tyson does have some fat tits


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 25 2008, 10:56 PM~11703403
> *Just PM me your number.
> *


 :uh: trade for a red head??


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 25 2008, 09:52 PM~11703360
> *:0  :0  :nosad:
> *


its all good becauses NEXT YEAR THATS ALL YOU WILL SEE!!!! :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 25 2008, 10:50 PM~11703334
> *I'd hit that.  :dunno:
> *


Arms... not earphones. Like I said *on the phone*. :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 25 2008, 11:33 PM~11703784
> *Arms... not earphones.  Like I said on the phone. :0
> *


WTF r you saying here???


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2008, 11:35 PM~11703807
> *WTF r you saying here???
> *


Jen knows.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 25 2008, 11:29 PM~11703751
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Tyson does have some fat tits
> *


No SHIT i wish i could just have one of them :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 25 2008, 10:37 PM~11703823
> *No SHIT i wish i could just have one of them :biggrin:
> *


BACK TO THE BULLSHIT I SEE :angry: MY WIFE CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU THIS WEEKEND :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 12:37 AM~11703823
> *No SHIT i wish i could just have one of them :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 25 2008, 11:39 PM~11703842
> *BACK TO THE BULLSHIT I SEE :angry: MY WIFE CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU THIS WEEKEND :0
> *


Threesome?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 26 2008, 12:39 AM~11703842
> *BACK TO THE BULLSHIT I SEE :angry: MY WIFE CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU THIS WEEKEND :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Threesome :cheesy:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 25 2008, 11:36 PM~11703817
> *Jen knows.
> *


Your right, but they dont look like arms!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 12:40 AM~11703847
> *Threesome?
> *


Fucker


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 25 2008, 11:41 PM~11703855
> *Fucker
> *


Reposter.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 25 2008, 11:36 PM~11703817
> *Jen knows.
> *


HA HA HA SUCKER


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2008, 11:41 PM~11703857
> *HA HA HA SUCKER
> *


Yeah? Tiiight...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 25 2008, 11:39 PM~11703842
> *BACK TO THE BULLSHIT I SEE :angry: MY WIFE CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU THIS WEEKEND :0
> *


YOUR BUYING :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2008, 11:46 PM~11703892
> *YOUR BUYING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's good shit right there... they don't play around at round table.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 25 2008, 11:47 PM~11703899
> *That's good shit right there... they don't play around at round table.
> *


QUOTE(Long Roof @ Sep 25 2008, 11:36 PM) 
Jen knows. :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Sep 25 2008, 11:47 PM~11703904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 25 2008, 11:39 PM~11703842
> *BACK TO THE BULLSHIT I SEE :angry: MY WIFE CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU THIS WEEKEND :0
> *


Big Mike im not even trippin you fuckin hit me up so whatever I dont even know how you got my number!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 25 2008, 11:52 PM~11703936
> *
> *


HA HA HA sum one got in trouble damn already bro LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 01:53 AM~11704047
> *HA HA HA sum one got in trouble damn already bro LOL
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 01:53 AM~11704049
> *:yessad:
> *


Thats why im talking to you right now!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 01:55 AM~11704055
> *Thats why im talking to you right now!!
> *


 :0  :dunno:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 01:56 AM~11704059
> *:0    :dunno:
> *


Its not funny! You called me!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 01:53 AM~11704049
> *:yessad:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :buttkick: use the BIG ones NOW while your ahead


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 01:57 AM~11704061
> *Its not funny! You called me!! :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 01:58 AM~11704064
> *:uh:  :twak:  :buttkick: use the BIG ones NOW while your ahead
> 
> 
> ...


Tony please!! Your the crazy one!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 01:58 AM~11704064
> *:uh:  :twak:  :buttkick: use the BIG ones NOW while your ahead
> 
> 
> ...


Norton is these dont work^^^^^ use this(courtesy of :biggrin: )


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:02 AM~11704082
> *Norton is these dont work^^^^^ use this(courtesy of :biggrin: )
> 
> 
> ...


Don't hate Tony, don't be mad because I jacked your bitch.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Dam I don't no what to say!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 02:03 AM~11704087
> *Where do I pick that shit up at? :cheesy:
> *


The day i got home form yakima i ordered a lifetime supply i'll send you some :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:05 AM~11704098
> *The day i got home form yakima i ordered a lifetime supply i'll send you some :biggrin:
> *


You don't need any, cause you don't get any bitches....


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 02:03 AM~11704087
> *Don't hate Tony, don't be mad because I jacked your bitch.
> *


Now thats what im talking about!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 02:03 AM~11704087
> *Don't hate Tony, don't be mad because I jacked your bitch.
> *


To bad i quoted you before you edited it and we wont go there to think all this came about because i said BE READY :angry: :uh: :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: THANKS HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 02:06 AM~11704099
> *You don't need any, cause you don't get any bitches....
> *


Ya ok have fun with my left overs i kicked to the curb and cut the fuck off ( THANK GOD) let me guess you all are haveing a phone confrence about what to type next LAMES LOL


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof+Sep 26 2008, 12:50 AM~11703334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha its not my fault you can tuck yours in your belt.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:12 AM~11704110
> *Ya ok have fun with my left overs i kicked to the curb and cut the fuck off ( THANK GOD) let me guess you all are haveing a phone confrence about what to type next LAMES LOL
> *


Fa show! AHH HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 26 2008, 02:12 AM~11704111
> *bravely going where many many men have gone before! lol
> haha its not my fault you can tuck yours in your belt.
> *


Not that many you dumb fuck like under 10 and my shit is not in my belt i will post a pic tomorrow


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:14 AM~11704118
> *Not that many you dumb fuck like under 10 and my shit is not in my belt i will post a pic tomorrow
> *


You told me 13 should i post the pic*S* of you i got


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 26 2008, 02:12 AM~11704111
> *bravely going where many many men have gone before! lol
> *


I'm not a pioneer... or an astronaut... so that's fine with me.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:15 AM~11704121
> *You told me 13 should i post the picS of you i got
> *


No please dont im drunk in the pic you have


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 26 2008, 02:12 AM~11704111
> *bravely going where many many men have gone before! lol
> haha its not my fault you can tuck yours in your belt.
> *


Tyson shut the fuck up you talk like you know me and you dont so SHUT THE FUCK UP!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Better then the soaps.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 02:20 AM~11704139
> *Better then the soaps.
> *


 Is this better shut the fuck up!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:22 AM~11704144
> *It shure is
> *


Spell check in isle 12.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:17 AM~11704128
> *No please dont im drunk in the pic you have
> *


Damn calling me from a blocked number 4 times in a row aint gunna make me awnser LOL and i didnt take no pics in yaks and i made sure miranda erased the ones of me and you she took but i do have this one


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 02:24 AM~11704154
> *Spell check in isle 12.
> *


Thanks teacher!!!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:25 AM~11704160
> *Damn calling me from a blocked number 4 times in a row aint gunna make me awnser LOL and i didnt take no pics in yaks and i made sure miranda erased the ones of me and you she took but i do have this one
> 
> 
> ...


Dam drunk in that pic too and you told me that you did not have that one anymore DAM YOU BIGTONY!! :angry:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:25 AM~11704160
> *Damn calling me from a blocked number 4 times in a row aint gunna make me awnser LOL and i didnt take no pics in yaks and i made sure miranda erased the ones of me and you she took but i do have this one
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hit that. :yes:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:28 AM~11704171
> *Dam drunk in that pic too and you told me that you did not have that one anymore DAM YOU BIGTONY!! :angry:
> *


Are you ever SOBER i found it in my JUNK BIN


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

I have all the pic we took so dont know what your talking about!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:30 AM~11704179
> *I have all the pic we took so dont know what your talking about!! :biggrin:
> *


Not the story i heard :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:29 AM~11704176
> *Are you ever SOBER i found it in my JUNK BIN
> *


In your junk bin thanks tony!!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:30 AM~11704179
> *I have all the pic we took so dont know what your talking about!! :biggrin:
> *


We only have a few of you with your car thats it!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:32 AM~11704182
> *In your junk bin thanks tony!!
> *


Deleted it like i did your number in yaks


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:33 AM~11704184
> *Deleted it like i did your number in yaks
> *


K


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:33 AM~11704183
> *We only have a few of you with your car thats it!!
> *


Do you have the one of your mom grabbing my ass :biggrin: me and jr about to be beafing for her LOL


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 02:29 AM~11704175
> *I'd hit that. :yes:
> *


BAD PIC you dont have any other ones


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:420: :420:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:34 AM~11704188
> *Do you have the one of your mom grabbing my ass :biggrin:  me and jr about to be beafing for her LOL
> *


Muranda does call her do you still have her number?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:35 AM~11704189
> *BAD PIC you dont have any other ones
> *


I that's a *bad* pic... I'd definitely hit it. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 02:39 AM~11704195
> *I that's a bad pic...  I'd definitely hit it. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HaHa


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:39 AM~11704194
> *Muranda does call her do you still have her number?
> *


Moms checking out my ass the day before she grabbed it she was plotting LOL :biggrin:







dont be mad slim i might be your new daddy in stead of brother in law LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 02:41 AM~11704199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You cant even fuck right in the smiliey LOL wtf are the sheets for you aint old and grey fool


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:43 AM~11704203
> *You cant even fuck right in the smiliey LOL wtf are the sheets for you aint old and grey fool
> *


You just wanna see my ass while I'm pounding. :nono:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 03:41 AM~11704200
> *Moms checking out my ass the day before she grabbed it she was plotting LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 02:43 AM~11704205
> *You just wanna see my ass while I'm pounding.  :nono:
> *


*NOBODY* want to see that :twak:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:41 AM~11704200
> *Moms cheacking out my ass the day before she grabbed it she was plotting LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


She busted dam your right she was plotting!! Have you talk to moms?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:44 AM~11704207
> *NOBODY want to see that :twak:
> *


Then don't bitch about the sheets fool.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm outta here... I'll have to catch up on the rest of this tomorrow.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:44 AM~11704208
> *She busted dam your right she was plotting!! Have you talk to moms?
> *


Ya shes coming to seattle to see me this weekend


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 02:45 AM~11704209
> *Then don't bitch about the sheets fool.
> *


Cut your toe nails before you shread your sheets fucking your pillow tonight thinking about jen


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:46 AM~11704212
> *Ya shes coming to seattle to see me this weekend
> *


Dam you got it like that!! What about jr how you going to work that when you both want her!! :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:52 AM~11704221
> *Dam you got it like that!! What about jr how you going to work that when you both want her!! :0
> *


He wants i gots enough said


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:48 AM~11704214
> *Cut your toe nails before you shread your sheets fucking your pillow tonight thinking about jen
> *


OMFG!!! Are your toe nails that bad! :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:54 AM~11704223
> *OMFG!!! Are your toe nails that bad! :uh:
> *


You tell me they didnt shread the sheets in yaks when we spent the night did they??


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:53 AM~11704222
> *He wants i gots enough said
> *


Your right you do got it like that so when you see her tell her i said waz up!! Just don't beat it up to bad I think she works on Tuesday


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:55 AM~11704226
> *You tell me they didnt shread the sheets in yaks when we spent the night did they??
> *


WHAT?? :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:57 AM~11704230
> *Your right you do got it like that so when you see her tell her i said waz up!! Just don't beat it up to bad I think she works on Tuesday
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:59 AM~11704235
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 02:58 AM~11704234
> *WHAT?? :uh:
> *


 i aint saying we fucked but we did sleep in the same bed and wtf you keep calling me for damn :angry:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 03:00 AM~11704241
> *  i aint saying we fucked but we did sleep in the same bed and wtf you keep calling me for damn :angry:
> *


Um trying to send you that pic thats why


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 03:03 AM~11704246
> *Um trying to send you that pic thats why
> *


Text it you obviously know my number LOL:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 03:04 AM~11704249
> *Text it you  obviously know my number LOL:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 03:15 AM~11704272
> *
> *










5 calls and no text yet???


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 03:25 AM~11704283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam my bad!!I called you three times!!I would text it to you but it is in my e-mail!!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Dam BigTony no one can win when it comes to you!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 03:38 AM~11704289
> *Dam BigTony no one can win when it comes to you!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL your pic sending history with me is not so good whats your email addy ???


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 03:40 AM~11704292
> *LOL your pic sending history with me is not so good whats your email addy ???
> *


Are you calling me dumb?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 03:41 AM~11704293
> *Are you calling me dumb?
> *


NO but if the shoe fits?


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 03:43 AM~11704294
> *NO but if the shoe fits?
> *


Thanks I know you dont need to tell me!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 03:45 AM~11704295
> *Thanks I know you dont need to tell me!! :biggrin:
> *


As long as you can admit it


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 03:52 AM~11704304
> *As long as you can admit it
> *


Only sometimes!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 03:53 AM~11704306
> *Only sometimes!! :biggrin:
> *


DEPENDING ON THAT PERSONALITY :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 03:59 AM~11704318
> *DEPENDING ON THAT PERSONALITY :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Your soooooo funny I will send you that pic in the morrin im going to bed!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 04:04 AM~11704326
> *Your soooooo funny I will send you that pic in the morrin im going to bed!!
> *


Dont shread your sheets thinking of norton :uh:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 04:05 AM~11704328
> *Dont shread your sheets thinking of norton :uh:
> *


Never!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 04:06 AM~11704330
> *Never!! :cheesy:
> *


Send me pics of Rochelle too so i can see if i want to meet her or is she crazy like you???


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 04:07 AM~11704333
> *Send me pics of Rochelle too so i can see if i want to meet her or is she crazy like you???
> *


Babe we are all crazy but I will send you some pic of her


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 04:11 AM~11704341
> *Babe we are all crazy but I will send you some pic of her
> *


WTF your the second bitch to call me babe tonight im gunna have to cut that one off too now


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 04:17 AM~11704348
> *WTF your the second bitch to call me babe tonight im gunna have to cut that one off too now
> *


dam that shit sucks!!! But remember you have girls all over so who cares if you need to cut us off. You drop one and pick up another one easy as that and by the way im not a bitch thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 04:18 AM~11704350
> *dam that shit sucks!!! and im not a bitch thanks
> *


DEPENDING ON THAT PERSONALITY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 04:18 AM~11704350
> *dam that shit sucks!!! But remember you have girls all over and im not a bitch thanks
> *


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 04:26 AM~11704358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's true that is so your song!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 04:33 AM~11704367
> *It's true that is so your song!! :biggrin:
> *


Got some in the 509 some in the 206 some in the 360 and 425 none in the 503 get me them pics of Rochelle  go take them right now


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 04:35 AM~11704368
> *Got some in the 509 some in the 206 some in the 360 and 425 none in the 503 get me them pics of Rochelle
> *


Dam are you going to have time for the 503 and she is in bed.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 04:37 AM~11704371
> *Dam are you going to have time for the 503 and she is in bed.
> *


NOT FOR YOU but the rest of the 503 hoes Yes go wake her up tell her smile pretty for bigtony


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 04:42 AM~11704381
> *NOT FOR YOU but the rest of the 503 hoes Yes go wake her up tell her smile pretty for bigtony
> *


Your a asshole but its all good!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 04:45 AM~11704387
> *Your a asshole but its all good!!
> *


You should have put out in yakima like you said you where gunna  and you got the dude you moved to the 503 for and the pizza dude you dont need me


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 04:48 AM~11704393
> *You should have put out in yakima like you said you where gunna
> *


OMG!! K Tony I will get you pic of her tomorrow im going to bed NOW!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 04:50 AM~11704396
> *OMG!! K Tony I will get you pic of her tomorrow im going to bed NOW!!*


You had your chance to say that but you blew it HA HA HA


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 04:48 AM~11704393
> *You should have put out in yakima like you said you where gunna  and you got the dude you moved to the 503 for and the pizza dude you dont need me
> *


There is no more jay and I so what am I going to do but anyways there is no other dude :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 04:51 AM~11704398
> *There is no more jay and I so what am I going to do but anyways there is no other dude :biggrin:
> *


YA RIGHT


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2008, 04:53 AM~11704400
> *YA RIGHT
> *


YA YOUR RIGHT!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers+Sep 25 2008, 08:04 PM~11701643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow... I'm kinda glad I went to sleep when I did. :ugh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 11:56 AM~11707072
> *Wow...  I'm kinda glad I went to sleep when I did.  :ugh:
> *


LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

*WTF NICK?!?! WHERE'S THE DAMN PICTURES?!?!*


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 04:18 AM~11704350
> *dam that shit sucks!!! But remember you have girls all over  so who cares if you need to cut us off. You drop one and pick up another one easy as that and by the way im not a bitch thanks
> *


you all are bitchs :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Sep 26 2008, 03:18 PM~11709212
> *you all are bitchs :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Sep 26 2008, 03:18 PM~11709212
> *you all are bitchs :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shut the fuck up kyle!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Sep 26 2008, 03:18 PM~11709212
> *you all are bitchs :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 01:22 PM~11708004
> *WTF NICK?!?! WHERE'S THE DAMN PICTURES?!?!
> *


what he said..............


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 26 2008, 07:34 PM~11711319
> *what he said..............
> *


NICK IS FAT AND LAZY :biggrin: ..YOU GOT TO BRIBE HIM WITH FOOD


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Sep 26 2008, 09:03 PM~11711536
> *NICK IS FAT AND LAZY  :biggrin: ..YOU GOT TO BRIBE HIM WITH FOOD
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 26 2008, 04:50 AM~11704396
> *OMG!! K Tony I will get you pic of her tomorrow im going to bed NOW!!
> *


No big surprise this never happened :angry:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 01:00 AM~11712927
> *No big surprise this never happened :angry:
> *


Fuck I have only been on here for like 30 min im reading shit give me a min!! :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 27 2008, 01:09 AM~11712944
> *Fuck I have only been on here for like 30 min im reading shit give me a min!! :angry:
> *


LOL you been on here well over and hour dont :angry: me ya hear


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 01:11 AM~11712947
> *LOL you been on here well over and hour dont  :angry:  me ya hear
> *


30 min one hour it's all the same! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 27 2008, 01:19 AM~11712969
> *30 min one hour it's all the same! :biggrin:
> *


Thats what one jen says to the other huh


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 01:22 AM~11712980
> *Thats what one jen says to the other huh
> *


HaHa your so funny. :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 27 2008, 01:35 AM~11713011
> *HaHa your so funny. :uh:
> *


So how was the drive back to spokane??


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 01:43 AM~11713023
> *So how was the drive back to spokane??
> *


GREAT!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 27 2008, 02:02 AM~11713050
> *GREAT!!
> *


LOL "HaHa your so funny" calling your HOME phone now


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 02:03 AM~11713051
> *LOL "HaHa your so funny" calling your HOME phone now
> *


Wow had just has some great phone sex with MOMS  ( dont be mad kylely :biggrin: )


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 02:41 AM~11713082
> *Wow had just has some great phone sex with MOMS   ( dont be mad kylely :biggrin: )
> *


WOW OMFG!! Tony um I don't even know what to say.I just hope you don't end up being my step daddy.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 27 2008, 02:46 AM~11713087
> *WOW OMFG!! Tony um I don't even know what to say.I just hope you don't end up being my step daddy. *


Why you gunna be jealous of MOMS :biggrin: and Kyle knows whats up we had a talk today LOL


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 02:48 AM~11713094
> *Why you gunna be jealous of MOMS  :biggrin: and Kyle knows whats up we had a talk today LOL
> *


K thats cool you can fuck her I just don't want to end up with any little brothers or sisters


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 27 2008, 02:55 AM~11713096
> *K daddy thats cool you can fuck her I just don't want to end up with any little brothers or sisters *


You could have called me that in yaks LOL and OH no not happening


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 02:57 AM~11713098
> *OH no not happening
> *


Sounds good do what you got to do then! :cheesy:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 02:57 AM~11713098
> *You could have called me that in yaks LOL and OH no not happening
> *


Dam Tony you got to that quote before I could change it!! :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 27 2008, 03:00 AM~11713102
> *Dam Tony you got to that quote before I could change it!! :angry:
> *


quoteowned LOL :biggrin: you had your chance to call me daddy remember


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 03:04 AM~11713104
> *quoteowned LOL :biggrin: you had your chance to call me daddy remember
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 27 2008, 03:07 AM~11713105
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Good night Jen*SSSSSSSS* :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 03:08 AM~11713106
> *Good night Jen
> *


Good night BigTony  XoXo


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 27 2008, 03:10 AM~11713107
> *Good night BigTony  XoXo
> *


WTF did i start again im out this bitch


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 03:12 AM~11713110
> *WTF did i start again im out this bitch
> *


Talk to you LATER!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 27 2008, 03:15 AM~11713115
> *ILLTalk to your VOICEMAIL LATER!!
> *


Yep cause you know i aint awnsering the phone LOL have fun in the 503 206 509 702 where eva you end up like i told you, you need to find happiness in yourself and go home and take care of your kid*SSSS*


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 03:23 AM~11713120
> *Yep cause you know i aint awnsering the phone LOL have fun in the 503 206 509 702 where eva you end up  like i told you, you need to find happiness in yourself and go home and take care of your kidSS
> *


*
Dont be a dick tony!im staying in portland so shut up*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOPE 2 SEE YOU IN P TOWN THIS WEEKEND !!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 27 2008, 04:40 AM~11713168
> *Dont be a dick tony!im staying in portland so shut up
> *


"Thanks for giving me the advice *im going to go back home*!!" first you thank me for advice then to call me a dick that what i get for trying to help somebody fuck it good luck with what ever it is you do in life


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

This website used to be about lowriding...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 27 2008, 12:06 PM~11714638
> *This website used to be about MINI TRUCKING FOR ME...
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: Your right im sorry to everybody on here for being an asshole and turning topics into shit they r not intended for i have a habbit of doing that


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 12:09 PM~11714648
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: Your right im sorry to everybody on here for being an asshole and turning topics into shit they r not intended for i have a habbit of doing that
> *


You're the one hitting me up for a Mazda. :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 27 2008, 12:13 PM~11714677
> *You're the one hitting me up for a Mazda. :uh:
> *


For my dad he wants small truck with auto trans


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 12:19 PM~11714710
> *For my dad he wants small truck with auto trans
> *


I think you're full of shit.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 27 2008, 12:21 PM~11714713
> *I think you're full of shit.
> *


LOL i think your full of FISHING TAKLE


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 12:29 PM~11714756
> *LOL i think your full of FISHING TAKLE
> *


Tight. :cheesy:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Rapala and shit.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE+Sep 26 2008, 09:03 PM~11711536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tony used to be bribed by miners grilled cheese


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I take it Tony finally killed this topic.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 28 2008, 01:15 AM~11718676
> *I take it Tony finally killed this topic.
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 28 2008, 08:33 AM~11719367
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


There you go... beating a dead horse.


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 01:43 AM~11713023
> *So how was the drive back to spokane??
> *


how in the fuck are you getting back to Spokane Jen you have no car so walk you ass to the 206 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Sep 28 2008, 02:30 PM~11721056
> *how in the fuck are you getting back to Spokane Jen you have no car so walk you ass to the 206 :biggrin:
> *


your WRONG your fucken mom has it so shut the fuck up cus im not even talking to you!!And anways if I was coming back to spokane dumb ass it would be 509 not the 206 fuck face!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SDME ONE POST THE DAYS OF OUR LIVES HOUR GLASS!! LOL;


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

"Like sands through the hourglass, so are the days of our lives."


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 28 2008, 03:18 PM~11721286
> *your WRONG your fucken mom has it so shut the fuck up cus im not even talking to you!!And anways if I was coming back to spokane dumb ass it would  be 509 not the 206 fuck face!!
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Sep 28 2008, 05:36 PM~11721633
> *fuch face that a good one jen isn't that what every guy in spokane did to you so thats why you moved to the 503 bitchs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2008, 12:09 PM~11714648
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: Your right im sorry to everybody on here for being an asshole and turning topics into shit they r not intended for i have a habbit of doing that
> *


i just thought it was your personal porn sight


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 28 2008, 03:00 PM~11721436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WADDUP LONG ROOF


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 28 2008, 06:54 PM~11722736
> *i just thought it was your personal porn sight
> *


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Sep 28 2008, 08:36 PM~11723136
> *I will pimp my  sister out to whoever gives me two pump heads and two motors or best offer :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I will trade you a burned up saco?? Nevermind I dont want crabs :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 28 2008, 12:06 PM~11720334
> *There you go... beating a dead horse.
> *


I just quoted you so shut the fuck up fish bait


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Sep 28 2008, 07:19 PM~11722970
> *  your right bigtony is trying to use this site to pimp out me sister but i already did that to the guy in the 503 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WTF if you wanna know the real your sister did come to this sight to find me i have her first pm she sent me 7 minutes after she signed up to this sight and you could have warned a mother fucker about the real and ill pimp YOU before her slimPIMP


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2008, 12:14 AM~11725234
> *WTF if you wanna know the real your sister did come to this sight to find me i have her first pm she sent me 7 minutes after she signed up to this sight and you could have warned a mother fucker about the real  and ill pimp YOU before her slimPIMP
> *


If I remember right Slim done pimped here out for some 8 inch strokes a couple years ago lol


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 28 2008, 11:17 PM~11725251
> *If I remember right Slim done pimped here out for some 8 inch strokes a couple years ago lol
> *


Well my fuck up brother did not do shit so you guys can shut the fuck up!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 29 2008, 12:45 AM~11725371
> *Well my fuck up brother did not do shit so you guys can shut the fuck up!!
> *


Right


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 28 2008, 11:49 PM~11725383
> *Right
> *


Right so shut the fuck up please quit talking like you know some shit


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 29 2008, 12:54 AM~11725404
> *Right so shut the fuck up please quit talking like you know some shit
> *


I know alot more than you think sweetheart.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

its all here say so what the fuck ever!!Im not trippin


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 28 2008, 06:58 PM~11722778
> *WADDUP LONG ROOF
> *


What's up man? Just chillin.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 28 2008, 11:10 PM~11725204
> *I just quoted you so shut the fuck up fish bait
> *


You want a good ole 509 ass whooping don't you? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 29 2008, 01:08 AM~11725549
> *You want a good ole 509 ass whooping don't you?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Anytime your ready tough guy


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2008, 01:10 AM~11725552
> *Anytime your ready tough guy
> *


Tiiight... I think I got your number... I'll get a hold of you.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 29 2008, 01:13 AM~11725559
> *Tiiight... I think I got your number... I'll get a hold of you.
> *


Let me know if you need directions you must have a new roommate or on the phone couneling ur new BFF LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2008, 01:15 AM~11725562
> *Let me know if you need directions you must have a new roommate or on the phone couneling ur new BFF LOL
> *


I don't know what that means... but alright.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

this topic need a casket.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 29 2008, 01:36 AM~11725632
> *this topic need a casket.
> *


But what fun would that be?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 29 2008, 01:36 AM~11725632
> *this topic need a casket.
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2008, 01:45 AM~11725656
> *
> *


So, what's your next project?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 29 2008, 01:58 AM~11725683
> *So, what's your next project?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2008, 02:01 AM~11725689
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 29 2008, 01:36 AM~11725632
> *this topic need a casket.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2008, 02:01 AM~11725689
> *:dunno:
> *


put some zeniths on it....


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen+Sep 29 2008, 01:45 AM~11725371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEEMS TO ME LIKE YOU ARE TRIPPING.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 29 2008, 07:54 PM~11733438
> *put some zeniths on it....
> *


Those are going on the one after the one im doing for next summer


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 12:09 AM~11735672
> *Those are going on the one after the one im doing for next summer
> *


Nice Zs handsome


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 29 2008, 11:09 PM~11735675
> *Nice Zs handsome
> *


:0 x2 (about the wheels)


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Wheres hoehoejen??


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 30 2008, 12:25 AM~11735930
> *Wheres hoehoejen??
> *


Funny,Funny how about we talk about this topic and stop with dumb shit.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 02:08 AM~11736011
> *Funny,Funny how about we talk about this topic and stop with dumb shit.
> *


You are the new topic pumpkin


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Sep 29 2008, 11:08 PM~11735671
> *HAHA YA HES THE FUCK UP.
> LIKE YOUR ALL PERSONAL AND SHIT. PLEASE. YOUR BUSINESS IS OPEN LIKE A CAN OF SARDINES. LOL.
> SEEMS TO ME LIKE YOU ARE TRIPPING.
> *


Tyson get a fucken life!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Why can't everyone just get along? AHHH HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 01:20 AM~11736035
> *Why can't everyone just get along? AHHH HAHAHAHA!!!
> *


We all get along some just have more than one personalty to argue with ( NO NAMES)  :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 02:20 AM~11736035
> *Why can't everyone just get along? AHHH HAHAHAHA!!!
> *


Bukkake party at jens


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I thought it was... no more hate in 08?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Sep 28 2008, 11:10 PM~11725204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm about ready.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 01:27 AM~11736055
> *I thought it was... no more hate in 08?
> *


NO SHIT!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 02:29 AM~11736061
> *I think I'm about ready.
> 
> 
> ...


Better remove the tackle that shit might get pulled out :0


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 01:29 AM~11736061
> *I think I'm about ready.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 30 2008, 01:30 AM~11736068
> *Better remove the tackle that shit might get pulled out :0
> *


By what? He can't reach my face.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 01:24 AM~11736045
> *We all get along some just have more than one personalty to argue with ( NO NAMES)   :biggrin:
> *


It's all tyson he just never shuts the fuck up!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 01:31 AM~11736073
> *By what?  He can't reach my face.
> *


Thats mean how are you going to say some shit like that.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 01:34 AM~11736085
> *Thats mean how are you going to say some shit like that.
> *


I just used my fingers to type it. :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 02:31 AM~11736073
> *By what?  He can't reach my face.
> *


lol


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 01:35 AM~11736087
> *I just used my fingers to type it.  :dunno:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 01:37 AM~11736094
> *:angry:
> *


No?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 01:37 AM~11736094
> *:angry:
> *


I thought you were goin to sleep anyway.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 01:41 AM~11736100
> *I thought you were goin to sleep anyway.
> *


Im in bed right now!! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 02:45 AM~11736107
> *Im in bed right now!! :biggrin:
> *


Are you working that clit?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 01:45 AM~11736107
> *Im in bed right now!! :biggrin:
> *


You're making it easy for them.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 01:46 AM~11736111
> *You're making it easy for them.
> *


Sorry just dont tell anybody HaHa!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 01:30 AM~11736069
> *WOW!! :0
> *


And what the fuck do you mean by "WOW!! :0"???


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 01:49 AM~11736115
> *And what the fuck do you mean by "WOW!! :0"???
> *


Funny,Funny :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 01:50 AM~11736116
> *Funny,Funny :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 01:41 AM~11736100
> *I thought you were goin to sleep anyway.
> *


Phone fucking LOL only sex you getting from ( NO NAMES)  :biggrin: good thing u got unlimited minutes


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:51 AM~11736119
> *Phone fucking LOL only sex you getting from ( NO NAMES)   :biggrin:  good thing u got unlimited minutes
> *


lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 01:29 AM~11736061
> *I think I'm about ready.
> 
> 
> ...


Dude who got your g string all in a bunch??? i told you when eva you ready tough guy


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 01:51 AM~11736119
> *Phone fucking LOL only sex you getting from ( NO NAMES)   :biggrin:  good thing u got unlimited minutes
> *


Tiiight!!!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 30 2008, 01:52 AM~11736121
> *lol
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 01:53 AM~11736124
> *Dude who got your g string all in a bunch??? i told you when eva you ready tough guy
> *


I don't know if I got the right number.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 01:54 AM~11736128
> *I don't know if I got the right number.
> *


206 ask your soon to be new roommate(im moving to your town soon) im sure (NO NAMES) will give it to ya


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 01:56 AM~11736130
> *206 ask your soon to be new roommate(im moving to your town soon) im sure (NO NAMES) will give it to ya
> *


Yeah... she did... before you even wrote that.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 01:57 AM~11736132
> *Yeah... she did... before you even wrote that.
> *


HA HA HA COO GREEN LIGHT FOR ME TO GIVE OUT (NO NAMES) NUMBER NOW  AND NO I WONT FUCK YOU IN PERSON OR ON THE PHONE SO GET IT OUT OF YOUR HEAD


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 01:59 AM~11736136
> *HA HA HA COO GREEN LIGHT FOR ME TO GIVE OUT (NO NAMES) NUMBER NOW   AND NO I WONT FUCK YOU IN PERSON OR ON THE PHONE SO GET IT OUT OF YOUR HEAD
> *


What a dick. :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 02:01 AM~11736137
> *What a dick. :roflmao:
> *


LOL hey (NO NAME) im not gunna awnser damn what a RUDE message you left Norton handle your bidness :angry:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Kids these days.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Tony stop the whole(no name) shit your fucking dumb you told me not to talk about you so why dont you shut the fuck up about me!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:03 AM~11736139
> *LOL hey (NO NAME) im not gunna awnser damn what a RUDE message you left Norton handle your bidness :angry:
> *


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 02:05 AM~11736144
> *WTF are you talking about?
> *


I called tony and left a rude message!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 02:06 AM~11736149
> *I called tony and left a rude message!!
> *


Your name is Norton?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 02:05 AM~11736144
> *WTF are you talking about?
> *


I just got a really reall rude voicemail by somebody but i wont say (NO NAME)*S* :tears:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 03:07 AM~11736150
> *Your name is Norton?
> *


 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:07 AM~11736152
> *I just got a really reall rude voicemail by somebody but i wont say (NO NAME)S :tears:
> *


Why does it say Norton then? I'm so confused.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:07 AM~11736152
> *I just got a really reall rude voicemail by somebody but i wont say (NO NAME)S :tears:
> *


Here you go again just SHUT THE FUCK UP TONY!!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

"Like sands through the hourglass, so are the days of our lives."


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 02:05 AM~11736143
> *Tony stop the whole(no name) shit your fucking dumb you told me not to talk about you so why dont you shut the fuck up about me!
> *


So hows Rochelle and them pics and seattle since you said you where getting the pics what 3 days ago and the last message you left me said you and her where coming to seattle yesterday??? which none of the above happened and dont think so highly of yourself to think that your (NO NAME)


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 03:09 AM~11736157
> *Here you go again just SHUT THE FUCK UP TONY!!!!
> *


You betta handle yo bidness Tony


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 02:09 AM~11736157
> *Here you go again just SHUT THE FUCK UP TONY!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:03 AM~11736139
> *LOL hey (NO NAME) im not gunna awnser damn what a RUDE message you left. Norton handle your bidness :angry:
> *


Alright wait... was there supposed to be a comma or period in there?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 30 2008, 02:10 AM~11736163
> *You betta handle yo bidness Tony
> *


I got smart and cut that bidness lose its nortons or whoeva else problem now


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:10 AM~11736161
> *So hows Rochelle and them pics and seattle since  you said you where getting the pics what 3 days ago and the last message you left me said you and her where coming to seattle yesterday??? which none of the above happened and dont think so highly of yourself to think that your (NO NAME)
> *


Row got called into work i will send you a pic right now


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:12 AM~11736168
> *I got smart and cut that bidness lose its nortons or whoeva else problem now
> *


Well, now that I've picked up this Regal, I don't know if I'll have time. :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 03:12 AM~11736168
> *I got smart and cut that bidness lose its nortons or whoeva else problem now
> *


Smart man


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 02:13 AM~11736171
> *Well, now that I've picked up this Regal, I don't know if I'll have time.  :dunno:
> *


LOL cars dont stop this one trust me


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:14 AM~11736174
> *LOL cars dont stop this one trust me
> *


Tiiight. Shouldn't be a problem then.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 03:15 AM~11736176
> *Tiiight.  Shouldn't be a problem then.
> *


I wouldnt say tight, more like a warm jar of mayo.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 02:12 AM~11736169
> *Row got called into work i will send you a pic right now
> *


Send me the NUDES you still owe me too


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:17 AM~11736178
> *Send me the NUDES you still owe me too
> *


There dick face i sent you a pic of her and why would i send you a nude pic when you want to all mean


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Did you get that pic?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 02:22 AM~11736188
> *There dick face i sent you a pic of her and why would i send you a nude pic when you want to all mean
> *


Which bitch is she and thats a pic of a pic wtf i want nudes of both you bitches and do you expect me to be nice after the shit you pulled


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:03 AM~11736139
> *Norton handle your bidness :angry:
> *


Do you realise Norton is my last name?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 02:25 AM~11736191
> *Do you realise Norton is my last name?
> *


PorkSausage is your first???


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:24 AM~11736190
> *Which bitch is she and thats a pic of a pic wtf i want nudes of both you bitches  and do you expect me to be nice after the shit you pulled
> *


No nice,No nudes :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:27 AM~11736192
> *PorkSausage is your first???
> *


You'd like some pork sausage wouldn't you.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 02:27 AM~11736193
> *No nice,No nudes :biggrin:
> *


I'm nice. :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 02:28 AM~11736194
> *You'd like some pork sausage wouldn't you.
> *


Naw i dont eat pork


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:29 AM~11736199
> *Naw i dont eat pork
> *


I didn't say anything about having to eat it.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 03:24 AM~11736190
> *Which bitch is she and thats a pic of a pic wtf i want nudes of both you bitches  and do you expect me to be nice after the shit you pulled
> *


lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 02:27 AM~11736193
> *No nice,No nudes :biggrin:
> *


Dont worry i already have some thanks yaks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2008, 02:29 AM~11736200
> *I didn't say anything about having to eat it.
> *


WTF do you do with it shove it up your ass or down your throut your not a good bitch if you dont swollow wtf right (NO NAME)


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:24 AM~11736190
> *Which bitch is she and thats a pic of a pic wtf i want nudes of both you bitches  and do you expect me to be nice after the shit you pulled
> *


I cant send it to you from my e-mail so dont know what to tell you but she is on the left


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:31 AM~11736205
> *WTF do you do with it shove it up your ass or down your throut your not a good bitch if you dont swollow wtf right (NO NAME)
> *


But anyways... yeah... my first name is PorkSausage... PorkSausage Norton. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 02:31 AM~11736206
> *I cant send it to you from my e-mail so dont know what to tell you but she is on the left
> *


Shit if u got nudes to send ill anwser then


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

how can i get the dvds in az


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2008, 11:09 PM~11735672
> *Those are going on the one after the one im doing for next summer
> *


Nice :0 Im gonna have my car out in 09 as well because the guy who is painti ng it is so fucking quick...............................

:uh:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Sep 30 2008, 03:00 AM~11736248
> *how can i get the dvds in az
> *


Hit up BIGNICK

STREETSTARS MUTHA FUCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 30 2008, 02:16 PM~11741076
> *Nice :0  Im gonna have my car out in 09 as well because the guy who is painti ng it is so fucking quick...............................
> 
> :uh:
> *


You should have stuck wit tony in your club his 66 looks bad ass


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 02:26 PM~11741181
> *You should have stuck wit tony in your club his 66 looks bad ass
> *


ITs for sale too :0 

You are right i should have not let myself stray from a good friend like that  
he would have done it fast and good, i have learned a valuable lesson in all of this though who my friends are through this project, Nick has been a huge help, just gonna bring her out next year bigger and badder

tone u got a chrome rear end laying around :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 30 2008, 02:30 PM~11741220
> *ITs for sale too :0
> 
> You are right i should have not let myself stray from a good friend like that
> ...


How much he want for it??


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 06:48 PM~11743549
> *How much he want for it??
> *


18 k lots of new parts,bumpers chromes etc.. i would get it but i just bought a new truck


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 30 2008, 06:52 PM~11743605
> *18 k lots of new parts,bumpers chromes etc.. i would get it but i just bought a new truck
> *


Fuck the truck invest in old school rags he trying to double up LOL it coo thought nice car


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 07:03 PM~11743741
> *Fuck the truck invest in old school rags he trying to double up LOL it coo thought nice car
> *


Acualy mi think he'll end up keeping it, i offered some free storage at my house


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 30 2008, 08:02 PM~11744511
> *Acualy mi think he'll end up keeping it, i offered some free storage at my house
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Where's all the drama at tonight? I'm bored.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen+Sep 30 2008, 02:27 AM~11736193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 1 2008, 01:09 AM~11747101
> *Where's all the drama at tonight?  I'm bored.
> *


HaHa Im here!! :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen+Sep 30 2008, 02:27 AM~11736193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well? :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 1 2008, 02:03 AM~11747214
> *Well?  :dunno:
> *


Jen sent me these TONIGHT and said i could share(THE PICS) with you guys


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Dam that last pic is bad but FUCK IT!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 12:53 AM~11757254
> *Dam that last pic is bad by FUCK IT!!
> *


There you go your welcome you happy now


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 12:54 AM~11757258
> *There you go your welcome you happy now
> *


WHY DID YOU PUT THAT LAST PIC UP ITS BAD


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 12:53 AM~11757253
> *:angry:
> *


Why are you angry?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 12:57 AM~11757268
> *Why are you angry?
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 12:56 AM~11757262
> *WHY DID YOU PUT THAT LAST PIC UP ITS BAD
> *


You said i could post them send better pics of you dont like those well see how long till i get the other ones you said you where sending


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

7,300th post fools.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 12:59 AM~11757274
> *You said i could post them send better pics of you dont like those well see how long till i get the other ones you said you where sending
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 01:00 AM~11757278
> *7,300th post fools.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Who posted in: STREETSTARS HOP WHAT YOU BROUGHT SEPT 20TH

Poster Posts 

BIGTONY 264 
Long Roof 191 
BIG NICK 188 
lowlowjen 150 
509Rider 81 
THE SHIT 36 
GRUMPY 36 
LocalPridecc 32 

Tony ain't playin.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 01:03 AM~11757287
> *:uh:
> *


Alright 174 posts... :uh: 150 being in this topic. :ugh:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Dam don't you have anything better to do!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 02:06 AM~11757294
> *Who posted in: STREETSTARS HOP WHAT YOU BROUGHT SEPT 20TH
> 
> Poster Posts
> ...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 01:10 AM~11757306
> *Dam don't you have anything better to do!!
> *


Sadly no.  :nosad: :tears:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 01:11 AM~11757307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what that means. :dunno:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 01:08 AM~11757301
> *Alright 174 posts... :uh:  150 being in this topic.  :ugh:
> *


 :angry: Why are you checking my shit? :angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 02:11 AM~11757310
> *I don't know what that means.  :dunno:
> *


Me neither lol


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 01:11 AM~11757310
> *I don't know what that means.  :dunno:
> *


I think he saying that his dick is bigger than yours!HaHa


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 01:13 AM~11757313
> *:angry: Why are you checking my shit? :angry:
> *


Checking what? It says right here.

Who posted in: STREETSTARS HOP WHAT YOU BROUGHT SEPT 20TH
Poster Posts 
BIGTONY 264 
Long Roof 195 
BIG NICK 188 
*lowlowjen 153 *
509Rider 83 
THE SHIT 36


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 02:14 AM~11757317
> *I think he saying that his dick is bigger than yours!HaHa
> *


Haha


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 01:16 AM~11757322
> *Haha
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 01:14 AM~11757317
> *I think he saying that his dick is bigger than yours!HaHa
> *


Kinda gay if you axe me.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 02:19 AM~11757331
> *Kinda gay if you axe me.
> *


You like?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 01:20 AM~11757332
> *You like?
> *


Gays?


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 01:19 AM~11757331
> *Kinda gay if you axe me.
> *


Ask me!! K your kinda gay!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 01:22 AM~11757336
> *Ask me!! K your kinda gay!!
> *


Because I resisted your advances on the phone?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 02:20 AM~11757333
> *Gays?
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 02:24 AM~11757341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 01:24 AM~11757339
> *Because I resisted your advances on the phone?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 02:24 AM~11757339
> *Because I resisted your advances on the phone?
> *


Nortowned


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 01:25 AM~11757347
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 01:27 AM~11757350
> *Nortowned
> *


Tiiight! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 01:27 AM~11757350
> *Zachary Thomas Nortonowned
> *


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 01:24 AM~11757339
> *Because I resisted your advances on the phone?
> *


Dont be talking shit im on the phone with you right now! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 02:28 AM~11757353
> *Tiiight! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 02:29 AM~11757357
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 01:29 AM~11757357
> *
> *


You seen that did you?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 01:29 AM~11757358
> *Dont be talking shit im on the phone with you right now! :biggrin:
> *


lowlowjen Re:wtf, Today, 01:16 AM 


Full Member


Group: First Year
Posts: 181
Member No.: 68,176
Joined: Jul 2008
*sorry my phone died i will get them to you in a bit let my phone charge for a min *

FUCKING LIES I TELL YA :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 01:29 AM~11757358
> *Dont be talking shit im on the phone with you right now! :biggrin:
> *


You must of had the phone already dialed, calling me that quick after posting it.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 01:32 AM~11757368
> *lowlowjen Re:wtf, Today, 01:16 AM
> Full Member
> Group: First Year
> ...


Caught slippin... :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 01:30 AM~11757363
> *You seen that did you?
> *


um YA Learn somethings... You too Big Tony.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 01:34 AM~11757374
> *um YA Learn somethings... You too Big Tony.
> *


  Got my point across then.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

It's just Zach though... for the most part... chicks call me Zachary sometimes, never dudes though... that's gay. A lot of people call me Norton, though... And most people in the lowrider community, atleast in the Tri, call me Bubba.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 01:38 AM~11757381
> *It's just Zach though... for the most part... chicks call me Zachary sometimes, never dudes though... that's gay.  A lot of people call me Norton, though...  And most people in the lowrider community, atleast in the Tri, call me Bubba.
> *


No wonder why your so fucking confused you got to many damn names hopefully you dont have the same about of personalitys :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 01:41 AM~11757386
> *No wonder why your so fucking confused you got to many damn names hopefully you dont have the same about of personalitys :biggrin:
> *


I got more personalities then names... I keep it exciting.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 02:38 AM~11757381
> *It's just Zach though... for the most part... chicks call me Zachary sometimes, never dudes though... that's gay.  A lot of people call me Norton, though...  And most people in the lowrider community, atleast in the Tri, call me Bubba.
> *


Can I call you Tommy?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 01:44 AM~11757394
> *Can I call you Tommy?
> *


I probably won't answer to it... but sure.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 02:45 AM~11757395
> *I probably won't answer to it... but sure.
> *


Just fucking with ya :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 01:48 AM~11757400
> *Just fucking with ya :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 01:33 AM~11757370
> *You must of had the phone already dialed, calling me that quick after posting it.
> *


Shut up!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 12:51 AM~11757246
> *Jen sent me these TONIGHT and said i could share(THE PICS) with you guys
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 03:13 AM~11757494
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 03:18 AM~11757499
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 03:38 AM~11757512
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 12:13 AM~11757313
> *:angry: Why are you checking my shit? :angry:
> *


OFF TOPIC! :uh:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Oct 2 2008, 06:53 AM~11757955
> *OFF TOPIC! :uh:
> *


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Sep 30 2008, 03:33 AM~11736079
> *It's all tyson he just never shuts the fuck up!
> *


ill shut my hole when you do!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Kids... play nice.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 12:51 AM~11757246
> *Jen sent me these TONIGHT and said i could share(THE PICS) with you guys
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuck? Why you delete them?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 12:30 PM~11760601
> *What the fuck?  Why you delete them?
> *


You should have right clicked and saved them if you wanted them i didnt need them taken up space in my photobucket i told her to send you pics fomr now on casue you needed them i dont


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 12:34 PM~11760629
> *You should have right clicked and saved them if you wanted them i didnt need them taken up space in my photobucket i told her to send you pics fomr now on casue you needed them i dont
> *


I did right click save ****...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 12:36 PM~11760653
> *I did right click save ****...
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you now clean ur CUM off your computer screen


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 12:38 PM~11760666
> *Good for you now clean ur CUM off your computer screen
> *


It's on the floor fool.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 12:39 PM~11760676
> *It's on the floor fool.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 12:41 PM~11760695
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Don't give me that look.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

sooo how about that hop is pasco? lol


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 11:36 AM~11760653
> *I did right click save ****...
> 
> 
> ...



"I'D HIT THAT" !! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Oct 2 2008, 04:58 PM~11762942
> *"I'D HIT THAT" !!  :0  :0        :biggrin:
> *


She is in PORTLAND


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 05:19 PM~11763070
> *She is in PORTLAND
> *


YOUR RIGHT I AM IN PORTLAND!!! :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 04:19 PM~11763070
> *She is in PORTLAND
> *


check your pm's homie!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 2 2008, 05:26 PM~11763125
> *check your pm's homie!
> *


What :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 2 2008, 05:26 PM~11763125
> *check your pm's homie!
> *


I got them man im still debating LOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 06:34 PM~11763190
> *I got them man im still debating LOL
> *


Quit fucking around and go finish the tre :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 05:35 PM~11763202
> *Quit fucking around and go finish the tre :biggrin:
> *


LOL i tell myself that everyday LOL


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 04:34 PM~11763190
> *I got them man im still debating LOL
> *


alright just checkin lol :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 04:19 PM~11763070
> *She is in PORTLAND
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 whats up Tony ??


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Oct 2 2008, 05:48 PM~11763320
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  whats up Tony ??
> *


WOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Oct 2 2008, 05:48 PM~11763320
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  whats up Tony ??
> *


Whats up Mike


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Hmm...


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Oct 2 2008, 03:58 PM~11762942
> *"I'D HIT THAT" !!  :0  :0        :biggrin:
> *


WITH A STICK JK LOL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Oct 2 2008, 09:16 PM~11765262
> *WITH A STICK JK LOL :0  :biggrin:
> *


Dam your mean :angry:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Oct 2 2008, 08:16 PM~11765262
> *WITH A STICK JK LOL :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 2 2008, 09:30 PM~11765397
> *:0  :no:  :biggrin:
> *


he said just joking dam :angry:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 08:32 PM~11765419
> *he said just joking dam :angry:
> *


lol thats what the smiley was for :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 2 2008, 09:36 PM~11765475
> *lol thats what the smiley was for :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 08:37 PM~11765491
> *  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 2 2008, 09:43 PM~11765555
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 08:51 PM~11765640
> *:angry:  :uh:
> *


be happy! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 2 2008, 10:19 PM~11765918
> *Bukakke :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


Funny but not nice LOL


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 09:25 PM~11765995
> *Funny but not nice LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: lol. this topic is full of more smilies than anything haha.


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 2 2008, 10:19 PM~11765918
> *be happy! :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 10:41 PM~11766530
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 2 2008, 08:32 PM~11765419
> *he said just joking dam :angry:
> *



i aint even joking !!!!!!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Oct 3 2008, 03:38 AM~11767056
> *i aint even joking !!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

What up tone come to yak and but Tones Drop :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

No way... one whole night with no drama in here? WTF?!


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

what the fuck the shit that goes on this site is fucking dumb so lets start talking about low riding not HO RIDING so if big-tony gits some ball's and tell someone to fuck off this site might be cool again and this goes for all you guy's :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Oct 5 2008, 01:08 PM~11783623
> *what the fuck the shit that goes on this site is fucking dumb so lets start talking about low riding not HO RIDING so if big-tony gits some ball's and tell someone to fuck off this site might be cool again  and this goes  for all you guy's  :angry:  :angry:
> *


MUTHA fuckcka you could have warned a mother fucker for real and non of this would have ever hapen and dont make me use my balls to become your new DADDY by the way tell mom happy b day


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 5 2008, 01:17 PM~11783667
> *MUTHA fuckcka you could have warned a mother fucker for real and non of this would have ever hapen and dont make me use my balls to become your new DADDY by the way tell mom happy b day
> *


welcome back :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Oct 5 2008, 03:30 PM~11784228
> *welcome back :biggrin:
> *


I never left was just trying to be good but slimpGIMP wanna put me on blast for HIS SISTER he need to CHECK HER NOT ME


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2008, 12:36 PM~11760653
> *I did right click save ****...
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like she is taking a shit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Oct 3 2008, 03:38 AM~11767056
> *i aint even joking !!!!!!
> *


 :ugh: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 5 2008, 03:14 PM~11784415
> *:ugh:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


are you tryin' to say........
she's a spitter ???


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Na i'm saying thats gross lol


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 5 2008, 04:21 PM~11784469
> *Na i'm saying thats gross lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 5 2008, 01:17 PM~11783667
> *MUTHA fuckcka you could have warned a mother fucker for real and non of this would have ever hapen and dont make me use my balls to become your new DADDY by the way tell mom happy b day
> *


everyone from Spokane WARNED you fucker so don't even start that shit and be my dad fuck that there is noway in hell that would happen my mom is way to go for your big ass
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Oct 5 2008, 04:53 PM~11784708
> *everyone from Spokane WARNED you fucker so don't even start that shit and be my dad fuck that there is noway in hell that would happen my mom is way to go for your big ass
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Who the fuck pissed in you cheereos this morning SON????? not EVERYBODY LOL but i like to give people the benefit of the doubt sometimes it backfires LOL and by you talking about her you your self are giving her the attention she wants


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Oct 5 2008, 02:08 PM~11783623
> *what the fuck the shit that goes on this site is fucking dumb so lets start talking about low riding not HO RIDING so if big-tony gits some ball's and tell someone to fuck off this site might be cool again  and this goes  for all you guy's  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I wasnt nice :biggrin:


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 2 2008, 09:59 AM~11759250
> *ill shut my hole when you do!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anyone in western wa turn wrenchs for a living?? and want to do some work looking to save some loot from shop rates LOL


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

what the hell is going on here!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Oct 6 2008, 07:22 AM~11789812
> *what the hell is going on here!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

what up?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Oct 6 2008, 05:02 PM~11794797
> *what up?
> *


Nothin, its cold outside which makes me mad :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 6 2008, 04:04 PM~11794816
> *Nothin, its cold outside which makes me mad :angry:
> *


What doesnt LOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 6 2008, 06:14 PM~11795404
> *What doesnt LOL
> *


lol Im not sure anymore :angry:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

You slackers are still in here? I've been out doing things...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 6 2008, 05:43 PM~11795717
> *You slackers are still in here?  I've been out doing things...
> *


Hopefully this wasnt one of the things you where DOING







but lucky thing is it probably woudlnt feal your little thing anyways


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 6 2008, 06:46 PM~11795740
> *Hopefully this wasnt one of the things you where DOING
> 
> 
> ...


Poor doggy :angry:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 6 2008, 05:46 PM~11795740
> *Hopefully this wasnt one of the things you where DOING
> 
> 
> ...


No... but he was getting some from her pug, though... :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 6 2008, 01:29 AM~11789408
> *Anyone in western wa turn wrenchs for a living?? and want to do some work looking to save some loot from shop rates LOL
> *


Hit up tone they gotta a shop bro

what u looking to get done? they do all my work


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 6 2008, 05:46 PM~11795740
> *Hopefully this wasnt one of the things you where DOING
> 
> 
> ...


that dog way to hot for that guy :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> Im gonna get those pics to you  i need some one to send them is all still


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Oct 6 2008, 06:44 PM~11796435
> *that dog way to hot for that guy :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Oct 5 2008, 01:08 PM~11783623
> *what the fuck the shit that goes on this site is fucking dumb so lets start talking about low riding not HO RIDING so if big-tony gits some ball's and tell someone to fuck off this site might be cool again  and this goes  for all you guy's  :angry:  :angry:
> *


here you go talking shit again!! :angry:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Dam you crazzy ass mother fuckers I have not been on here for like 3 days and I come back and you mother fuckers are still talking shit im out this BITCH have fun talking shit!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Oct 6 2008, 09:05 PM~11797419
> *Dam you crazzy ass mother fuckers I have not been on here for like 3 days and I come back and you mother fuckers are still talking shit im out this BITCH have fun talking shit!!
> *


Bye Bye kickrocks BIOOOOOTCH


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 6 2008, 08:18 PM~11797596
> *Bye Bye kickrocks BIOOOOOTCH
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Oct 6 2008, 09:36 PM~11797798
> *:buttkick:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 6 2008, 09:03 PM~11798086
> *hno:  hno:
> *


He must been doing that looking at his caller id cause he didnt awnser my call LOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 6 2008, 10:09 PM~11798142
> *He must been doing that looking at his caller id cause he didnt awnser my call LOL
> *


lol


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW! :0 :biggrin:
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin:
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


> thanks for all of the support
> *TRUTH SEEKER
> 
> 
> *


*
[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]With a list like that. This is going to be more like a super show.
:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]*


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa32/bk...mview=slideshow
some pics of the vegas show, with Boby from showtime and Ray from rollers only,just wanted to share


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Oct 13 2008, 08:16 PM~11854040
> *http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa32/bk...mview=slideshow
> some pics of the vegas show, with Boby from showtime and Ray from rollers only,just wanted to share
> *


How did those cats do?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

i have no idea i took these from someones elses lil forum


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

ttt


----------

